# Post a sample of your voice



## Nanuki

.


----------



## tobi08

hey there 
you sound nice i like your voice.
sympatisch!


----------



## Steinerz

AceP said:


> Bad idea, but okay. :blank http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Rw0WyULpj1


I hear a rooster in the background?


----------



## Alone75

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I hear a rooster in the background?


Yeah the next door neighbour has one with some hens.


----------



## Steinerz

AceP said:


> Yeah the next door neighbour has one with some chickens.


0h nice.


----------



## handsup

08-08-2014 update:

My new record:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q1xPB9cQYg


----------



## xRoh

Ugh, whatever. I always get so nervous about my voice but here ya go. ><

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NcXsO6Rl8h


----------



## Gus954

Hey people this is my voice. sorry i was very nervous doing this /sigh


----------



## cmed

Okay

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mgbssjki3p


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## loneliness

Me reading my favorite book

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FVb06ZyQjN


----------



## loneliness

xRoh said:


> Ugh, whatever. I always get so nervous about my voice but here ya go. ><
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NcXsO6Rl8h


I like your accent.


----------



## sad vlad

loneliness said:


> I like your accent.


Aren't you the one with an accent? :um


----------



## loneliness

sad vlad said:


> Aren't you the one with an accent? :um


Well, yes, I do have an accent. But so does everyone. It's all relative.


----------



## tronjheim

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Us0hkoavZB*
> 
> Here I am guys!
> My voice recording.
> A little hello and thanks for being here and sticking together !
> 
> You guys are great !
> 
> Chuck  :clap:yes


Well said! I like that deep tone. You sound like a TV documentary host. It's rather uncommon from where I am. Actually, I never heard a local with that kind of voice.

You all sound good! And I mean it. 
I really don't like my voice. It makes me cringe. 
Well, no matter. Here's mine if you people are interested. I had a bit of fun recording and listening to myself over and over. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cqO1hqEBa9


----------



## dal user

cant use vocaroo as i have no mic

any way else i can record?


----------



## sad vlad

loneliness said:


> Well, yes, I do have an accent. But so does everyone. It's all relative.


Dr. House will explain it to you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This thread all ready exists twice I think (so this is at least the third one I've seen lol)


----------



## tronjheim

Rich91 said:


> cant use vocaroo as i have no mic
> 
> any way else i can record?


I think you can make use of your phone and upload it to that site. 
http://vocaroo.com/?upload


----------



## dal user

tronjheim said:


> I think you can make use of your phone and upload it to that site.
> http://vocaroo.com/?upload


cheers


----------



## xRoh

loneliness said:


> I like your accent.


I like yours too! It sounds very masculine. Um, your voice I mean. ^_^


----------



## FortuneAndFame

I'm interested to know if I sound okay..
http://vocaroo.com/i/s104KZL2ltFA


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## FortuneAndFame

uncertainty said:


> I like it! You don't sound like a kid either.


Thank you


----------



## xRoh

FortuneAndFame said:


> I'm interested to know if I sound okay..
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s104KZL2ltFA


I agree with uncertainty! You sound fine. ^_^


----------



## Wulfgar

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uC4NLgQYxt


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GfxemmnNOY


----------



## Wulfgar

RelinquishedHell said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GfxemmnNOY


I said MOST of the ones of met..not ALL....relax. you're killing my good mood.

and regardless, There's SO many ******** around here you would NOT believe it...


----------



## gregs

I mentioned before that my voice is the cause of my SA. I went and saw a speech therapist to try and get it changed. It worked!

The recording has my old voice and my new voice, give it a listen and tell me what you think.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bq7swfW1q9


----------



## xRoh

gregs said:


> I mentioned before that my voice is the cause of my SA. I went and saw a speech therapist to try and get it changed. It worked!
> 
> The recording has my old voice and my new voice, give it a listen and tell me what you think.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bq7swfW1q9


Wow! What a difference.


----------



## dal user

recorded this on my phone so the sound aint too good

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RkZbs5PY1Y


----------



## nothing else

I put mine up. It's me talking with my voice box removed.


----------



## Glass Child

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TSmUnv4hJl
Pretty convincing huh?


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TSmUnv4hJl
> Pretty convincing huh?


----------



## max75

Here me is!  http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jqOjUlbYDb


----------



## c224

oh my gosh you all have such nice voices!


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## xRoh

Setsuna said:


> Here I am...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wLKqdzvKlq


Hehe that made me smile! You're very sweet.

Hope you have a wonderful day too!


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## Marko3

ha.. thats me :yes: http://www.papiga.si/gr/pic/mabox/mesound.php


----------



## Serephina

Nanuki, you have a lovely voice!

Here's my effort: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qrnjwz9RGU


----------



## handsup

Btw, I was just 16 when I made that song. Now I'm 21 and I think my voice is much better now.


----------



## handsup

uncertainty said:


> opcorn Enjoying the voice clips
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fSNk7owiIM


Is that you? Very cute voice  But too short record.


----------



## Serephina

handsup said:


> Here's one of my songs (from 2009, a short sample..)
> http://www.mediafire.com/listen/289lokv7q176fe9/handsup.mp3
> 
> Another sample (from 2009)
> http://www.mediafire.com/listen/gpp6lfn0gxky6yf/handsp1.mp3


I couldn't get either of these to work :|


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## handsup

Serephina said:


> I couldn't get either of these to work :|


Why? Is there no play button in that page? Try these download links then:

1. http://www.mediafire.com/download/289lokv7q176fe9/handsup.mp3

2. http://www.mediafire.com/download/gpp6lfn0gxky6yf/handsp1.mp3


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## dal user

its so refreshing to hear voices of people here other than just seeing what they've typed


----------



## mb47

Nanuki said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SNeZDjpu9G


I can hear you smiling! 



xRoh said:


> Ugh, whatever. I always get so nervous about my voice but here ya go. ><
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NcXsO6Rl8h


Nice voice! Very soft but I think you have a lovely clarity.


----------



## mb47

Forgive the accent shifting, haha.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qhsoOPgsnM


----------



## Steinerz

Marko3 said:


> ha.. thats me :yes: http://www.papiga.si/gr/pic/mabox/mesound.php


I find it hard to like my own voice too. I still see you as a cat lols.


----------



## mb47

FortuneAndFame said:


> I'm interested to know if I sound okay..
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s104KZL2ltFA


I love your voice! Accent too! You may have a "voice for radio" yourself.


----------



## Serephina

handsup said:


> Why? Is there no play button in that page? Try these download links then:
> 
> 1. http://www.mediafire.com/download/289lokv7q176fe9/handsup.mp3
> 
> 2. http://www.mediafire.com/download/gpp6lfn0gxky6yf/handsp1.mp3


Still no luck. Has anybody been successful? It's just stuck on 'loading'.


----------



## uncertainty

Clarity's polar bear said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NSY4Hx1HVc


.


----------



## mb47

Serephina said:


> Still no luck. Has anybody been successful? It's just stuck on 'loading'.


Hmmm... It worked for me. Did you try pressing Play despite the loading sign? That's what I did and it worked.


----------



## Serephina

mb47 said:


> Hmmm... It worked for me. Did you try pressing Play despite the loading sign? That's what I did and it worked.


Yes, I tried that and I've just tried it again .... still no luck.


----------



## Perkins

The mic isn't too good.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HLIfwYCpPk


----------



## probably offline

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qEKcUeDIrD


----------



## Perkins

probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qEKcUeDIrD


Hahahaha, this is awesome.

By the way, your voice is lovely.


----------



## i suck at life

yea lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yd3qiMmPvM


----------



## mb47

probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qEKcUeDIrD


Took me longer, than it should have to realize you were reading! Bahaha! Like your voice though, if it _is_ your voice.


----------



## dal user

probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qEKcUeDIrD


you have one of the sexiest accents i've ever heard

its so soothing listening to you, i do apolgise if thats is really ****ing weird lol.


----------



## mjkittredge

probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qEKcUeDIrD






 :haha


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cveN5Ddltf


----------



## FunkyFedoras

probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qEKcUeDIrD


You sound different than I'd imagined. I love your articulation.


----------



## Gas Raid

One of my few tracks with vocals:

__
https://soundcloud.com/rainbowplague%2Fdead-to-the-world


----------



## Marko3

I dont know how... but all the girls here on SAS have such epic voices...

Like theyre so kind and nice ....and such cute/sometimes sexy voices... really not fair they have SA, so they cannot see how wonderful they r...


----------



## Lonelyguy111

loneliness said:


> Me reading my favorite book (*Warning*: might be a bit loud, lower your volume)
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FVb06ZyQjN


LOL LOL
Oh MY Gosh!
Green Eggs and Ham !!!!

When I was in 1st grade I remember reading that book in front of my entire class !!

Good !!!
:clap


----------



## dal user

I don't know if anyone can understand me here?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tSfDxNEbi6

The voice recorder on my phone is crap


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Lonelyguy111 Yaps Too Much !!! Boring ! LOL*

This is a GREAT thread and thanks for putting this up !
*
I apologize folks for such a long, serious, overdone lecture !!!*
I actually wrote that out before I recorded it and it was tooooooooooooo serious and long. Sorry about that ! Lighten up Chuck ! :yes

*In high school I actually was a radio announcer *for 2 years on our local AM station for our bi-monthly high school radio program so that is where I get that.

Told you all I am BORING !


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I hope you don't find this offensive, but I almost think you sound like the son on American Dad a bit.


Nah; not offensive. I had to look the character up though and listen to his voice. I can kind of hear a similarity, but I think his voice is a bit more dynamic in its intonation (compared to my near monotone) and sing-songy.


----------



## Serephina

Lonelyguy111 said:


> This is a GREAT thread and thanks for putting this up !
> 
> *I apologize folks for such a long, serious, overdone lecture !!!*
> I actually wrote that out before I recorded it and it was tooooooooooooo serious and long. Sorry about that ! Lighten up Chuck ! :yes
> 
> *In high school I actually was a radio announcer *for 2 years on our local AM station for our bi-monthly high school radio program so that is where I get that.
> 
> Told you all I am BORING !


No need to apologise .... everyone has done something different. That's what makes it interesting. I was enjoying listening to your voice and not concerned with how long the piece was. Definitely NOT boring


----------



## Steinerz

Clarity's polar bear said:


> You sound a lot better than than you think.





uncertainty said:


> You saying Eeyore's lines was sooo cute!


Oh my. Thank you.


----------



## Artem

Nice idea 
Here we go: http://vocaroo.com/i/s09dmGyQXRbI


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eOCpPTVuGw

I tried.


----------



## Artem

i suck at life said:


> yea lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yd3qiMmPvM


Your voice is sexy  and you sound confident


----------



## mb47

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I sometimes worry I will offend if I do that. Do you have family from the UK?


No, I don't. I was just nervous so in my first attempt my accent just spontaneously changed on me. It's even worse when you're talking to someone with a different accent, and you feel yourself slipping into the way they speak. (Now, _that's_ borderline offensive.)


----------



## handsup

A new freestyle from me. This time it's in english and english is not my first language, so sorry if my english is very bad, I'm not sure about it.

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/irzm9w8h541vlu5/freestyle.mp3

Keep fighting for a decent life, yo!


----------



## mb47

Rich91 said:


> I don't know if anyone can understand me here?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tSfDxNEbi6
> 
> The voice recorder on my phone is crap


Speech therapy? No way.

I can hear you quite distinctly. Love your accent!


----------



## mb47

Clarity's polar bear said:


> It's not not bad if you're friends with them.


But it _is_ bad when you're trying to teach them English. (True story, haha!)


----------



## dal user

mb47 said:


> Speech therapy? No way.
> 
> I can hear you quite distinctly. Love your accent!


I didn't even think I had much of an accent lol

thanks anyway


----------



## LoungeFly

ugh ugh ugh.

never know what to say on these things. anyway, I just read a quote I really enjoyed reading today:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CUF1lurM8Z


----------



## probably offline

Perkins said:


> Hahahaha, this is awesome.
> 
> By the way, your voice is lovely.


Really? I think I sound like I'm being suffocated when I speak.



Clarity's polar bear said:


> Holy diction batman.














mb47 said:


> Took me longer, than it should have to realize you were reading! Bahaha! Like your voice though, if it _is_ your voice.


Hee hee. Yes, it is my voice. Thanksies.



Rich91 said:


> you have one of the sexiest accents i've ever heard
> 
> its so soothing listening to you, i do apolgise if thats is really ****ing weird lol.


Well, I've never heard that before :lol Consider this free audio porn, then.



mjkittredge said:


> :haha


Naughty.



FunkyFedoras said:


> You sound different than I'd imagined. I love your articulation.


:blush


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## saffant

*herpderp*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hEMmyyxV4A


----------



## tea111red

saffant said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hEMmyyxV4A


What, no voice disguiser (unless that was it)? Lol

Nice to hear you!


----------



## Crisigv

saffant said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hEMmyyxV4A


Love your voice


----------



## saffant

tea111red said:


> What, no voice disguiser (unless that was it)? Lol
> 
> Nice to hear you!


Loool. Nah, I was too lazy to find and install that voice changer app lol (kidding). So figured, I'd just give it a shot. Thanks!



Crisigv said:


> Love your voice


Haha, thanks!

PS: You guys should post too!


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Lonelguy111 in the "Audio Flesh"*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CeJ4BOCgWo

*Here I am !

This is ME !
The real deal !
The one and only.

Ta daaaaaaaaaaaa.....<drum roll>

LONELYGUY111 !!!!
( No applause please, just send money -  )

Chuck*


----------



## hopeless93

My voice isn't meant to be heard by human ears.


----------



## Serephina

hopeless93 said:


> My voice isn't meant to be heard by human ears.


Will you let us be the judge of that?


----------



## nothing else

hopeless93 said:


> My voice isn't meant to be heard by human ears.


can you talk to dogs or cats?


----------



## Bert Reynolds

FortuneAndFame said:


> I'm interested to know if I sound okay..
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s104KZL2ltFA


----------



## teuton

Just my voice  :::
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aNv0JCA3ei


----------



## dontfeelikeit

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yc6USJQfr4

Well, here goes.. Feel free to comment what you will. I don't know how to feel about it


----------



## tea111red

Lonelyguy111 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CeJ4BOCgWo
> 
> *Here I am !
> 
> This is ME !
> The real deal !
> The one and only.
> 
> Ta daaaaaaaaaaaa.....<drum roll>
> 
> LONELYGUY111 !!!!
> ( No applause please, just send money -  )
> 
> Chuck*


Heh, you have a radio or EAS kind of voice.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

tea111red said:


> Heh, you have a radio or EAS kind of voice.


Thanks.

In high school I was on our local AM radio station for 2 years for our high school radio program and I was one of the morning announcers for the school.

One of my best friends when we were in our early teens used to call me
"The Voice".

LOL.


----------



## failed101

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UNIK9oSLyL
HA! I did it!

Another one using my favorite quotes :3!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OnRMfjatsp
Brownie points if you know who said them!


----------



## Lonelyguy111

failed101 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UNIK9oSLyL
> HA! I did it!
> 
> Another one using my favorite quotes :3!
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OnRMfjatsp
> Brownie points if you know who said them!




You have a very sweet and lovely voice !

Chuck


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Vocaroo decreased the quality to a ridiculous level but whatever.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IOY89htZor


----------



## ShatteredGlass

dontfeelikeit said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yc6USJQfr4
> 
> Well, here goes.. Feel free to comment what you will. I don't know how to feel about it


You can change your username; I did.


----------



## msh

This is me reading a random Wikipedia article. It took me forever to muster up the courage to record it because for some reason I'm extremely anxious about my neighbors hearing me talk. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PqSzHbZGWH
How weird is my voice and how strong is my accent?


----------



## Steinerz

I kept dozing off. 
.
.
.

ehehe removed .


----------



## CEB32

http://vocaroo.com/i/s122GYCzOK8G

uploaded photos so why not my voice ;-)


----------



## CEB32

failed101 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UNIK9oSLyL
> HA! I did it!
> 
> Another one using my favorite quotes :3!
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OnRMfjatsp
> Brownie points if you know who said them!


oscar wilde


----------



## Lonelyguy111

CravingBass said:


> Vocaroo decreased the quality to a ridiculous level but whatever.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IOY89htZor


Yes.
The quality is terrible but you can upload your own recording as you probably noticed. You can get some pretty good free recording apps if you want to and record as MP3 or WAV usually. If you record your own hopefully Vocaroo's playback will be better.


----------



## dal user

just woke up and the first thing i do is make a voice clip, very productive lol.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qz3HwPX7dQ


----------



## dal user

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Yes.
> The quality is terrible but you can upload your own recording as you probably noticed. You can get some pretty good free recording apps if you want to and record as MP3 or WAV usually.


name some apps please

my recordings are ****e


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Rich91 said:


> name some apps please
> 
> my recordings are ****e


Shoot. I forgot the names right now. I downloaded a couple of them about 2 weeks ago to record myself for another reason and the names escape me. I tried them and they worked pretty well.

Just search for "free recording apps / software."
I have to leave now and if I have time I will look for them and put the names up here.

 Chuck


----------



## dal user

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Shoot. I forgot the names right now. I downloaded a couple of them about 2 weeks ago to record myself for another reason and the names escape me. I tried them and they worked pretty well.
> 
> Just search for "free recording apps / software."
> I have to leave now and if I have time I will look for them and put the names up here.
> 
> Chuck


I'd need a mic though wouldn't I?


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Rich91 said:


> I'd need a mic though wouldn't I?


Yes.

You would need a mike or a headset with a mike.


----------



## marshel

http://www47.zippyshare.com/v/91200282/file.html

That is my weird voice


----------



## TheLastDreamer

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0V9ZsPhdD2B

My voice differs in different situations. The above recording is not how I sound when talking to a person face to face


----------



## mb47

msh said:


> This is me reading a random Wikipedia article. It took me forever to muster up the courage to record it because for some reason I'm extremely anxious about my neighbors hearing me talk. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PqSzHbZGWH
> How weird is my voice and how strong is my accent?


Your voice isn't weird at all but you read very fast! Your accent is very pleasant. Not too strong. Easy to understand. But I can still enjoy hearing where you're from in the way you speak.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It's just easy to post my voice this way. Several months ago I had to make this short video. Might as well get double the use out of it. lol


----------



## Raeden

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cqozHcLPO0


----------



## SaladDays

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Qchtv41f2f


----------



## AceEmoKid

CravingBass said:


> Vocaroo decreased the quality to a ridiculous level but whatever.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IOY89htZor


i like your voice. i listened to it three times in a row, no creeper.


----------



## jesse93

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1r4OV086wWO

well there you go


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> The mic isn't too good.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HLIfwYCpPk


Yeah, you're too pretty to be the voice of doom, yeah, soooo.. Yeah.


----------



## bruised

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13hirfx7ITl


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, you're too pretty to be the voice of doom, yeah, soooo.. Yeah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


>


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> i like your voice. i listened to it three times in a row, no creeper.


lol, thanks. I was also talking really quietly to not disturb my brother in the other room.


----------



## tieffers

oh lordy, this is really scary. I'm sorry for being so obviously awkward and anxious with it.

terrible quality and buzzing and my annoying nasally whine warning warning

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13JpJeTL1nW


----------



## AceEmoKid

tieffers said:


> oh lordy, this is really scary. I'm sorry for being so obviously awkward and anxious with it.
> 
> terrible quality and buzzing and my annoying nasally whine warning warning
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13JpJeTL1nW


you are seriously adorable in every way. :b glad you mustered up the courage to post this.


----------



## Steinerz

tieffers said:


> oh lordy, this is really scary. I'm sorry for being so obviously awkward and anxious with it.
> 
> terrible quality and buzzing and my annoying nasally whine warning warning
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13JpJeTL1nW


So kawaii. Reminds me of one girl I knew.


----------



## Caramelito

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XsrHnxAu6j


----------



## tieffers

AceEmoKid said:


> you are seriously adorable in every way. :b glad you mustered up the courage to post this.


Heynow, so're you  & thank you! It was pretty fun after the initial discomfort.



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> So kawaii. Reminds me of one girl I knew.


Aw, thanks for saying so


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1y4eXc6zzRK

From the other thread:http://vocaroo.com/i/s06UN7ZpnDtW


----------



## Callum96

Apologies for the terrible sound quality and unclear voice, but here you are:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RehtRwGbvQ


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## ZADY

I'm not as brave as you guys.


----------



## beffa

Disarray said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1y4eXc6zzRK
> 
> From the other thread:http://vocaroo.com/i/s06UN7ZpnDtW


wowowowow you have an incredibly nice noice

i'm FARRRRR too self conscious about my voice to post. but you all sound lovely


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## JeruHendrix

I'm very embarrassed of my voice. This is part of the reason I don't rap any more. Here's a song I did back in November before I quit due to depression.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Felan-vital


----------



## CEB32

JeruHendrix said:


> I'm very embarrassed of my voice. This is part of the reason I don't rap any more. Here's a song I did back in November before I quit due to depression.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Felan-vital


Man i wish i could get words out that fast sometimes lol. The bits where you just talk you sound fine and i love the instrumental pieces


----------



## SmartCar

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Singing like a derp.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TFpaQ8pRW7


Nice simple voice:clap..you have one of those storytime soundtrack voices:yes


----------



## SmartCar

My turn...May sound lispy-ish..cus i have braces on:yes

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06iHKhRiP0D


----------



## Steinerz

SmartCar said:


> Nice simple voice:clap..you have one of those storytime soundtrack voices:yes


Thankie thankie. *bow* *bow*


----------



## anxiousmofo

Feel the weak.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mUP1YqB05U


----------



## flarf

does my voice sound weird to anyone?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iaz2T7H8x0


----------



## Steinerz

SmartCar said:


> My turn...May sound lispy-ish..cus i have braces on:yes
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s06iHKhRiP0D


Nice voice. It sounds smooooth.



flarf said:


> does my voice sound weird to anyone?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iaz2T7H8x0


flarf!

Dracula at Mcdonalds.



anxiousmofo said:


> Feel the weak.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mUP1YqB05U


I liked it. You sound like a uh model. At least that is what I think of when I hear it.


----------



## Dunmer

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13uEjPkck9K

I'm so sorry.


----------



## tea111red

Dunmer said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13uEjPkck9K
> 
> I'm so sorry.


Haha, that was entertaining. I liked it.


----------



## Dunmer

tea111red said:


> Haha, that was entertaining. I liked it.


Ah, you think so? Thanks.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Damn I have severe SA I'm even nervous doing this lol. I hate the sound of my voice. And my accent (can you tell):

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TRj5HgUrJO


----------



## tieffers

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Singing like a derp.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TFpaQ8pRW7


The Birthday Massacre? I like, I like!


----------



## Steinerz

tieffers said:


> The Birthday Massacre? I like, I like!


Oh my yes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

beffa said:


> wowowowow you have an incredibly nice noice
> 
> i'm FARRRRR too self conscious about my voice to post. but you all sound lovely


thanks!

heres another due to boredom. Including a special cameo.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aHdtrWzRpA


----------



## Ineko

Dunmer said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13uEjPkck9K
> 
> I'm so sorry.


kinda glad I didn't have earphones in for the first part hehe
nice job


----------



## Ineko

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BZ1cz54J79

enjoy


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Ineko said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BZ1cz54J79
> 
> enjoy


*Gasp* I told you you have a lovely voice. Now everyone can wholeheartedly agree with it!


----------



## lunarc

tieffers said:


> oh lordy, this is really scary. I'm sorry for being so obviously awkward and anxious with it.
> 
> terrible quality and buzzing and my annoying nasally whine warning warning
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13JpJeTL1nW


My face actually hurts from smiling too much. You have the cutest voice ever. :love2


----------



## tieffers

lunarc said:


> My face actually hurts from smiling too much. You have the cutest voice ever. :love2


Well, you sure got me smiling too.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## Austerlitz

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NkLwOrWoij


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*My Voice Makes Me Sound Like a Mean, Nasty Grouch !*

Can you get voice transplants? :haha
LOL.

I HATE my voice! :mum
It is real low and growling. 
Makes me sound like I am angry all the time.

I want a higher pitched voice that sounds upbeat and friendly!


----------



## masterridley

I'd really enjoy a thread where a person posts his vocaroo many times, like practising, and he/she can ask for people advice. That would be neat.


----------



## ToeSnails

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0an0dvs5EJY
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0s2bnrnQsls

The 2nd one... Got norveous on what to say so stopped speaking English -. -


----------



## Zett

So I thought this would really easy to get into but I found myself surprised at the amount of discomfort I was getting.

Here's what I managed to squeeze out.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dMkm2vsuIq


----------



## londonguy202

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0epqp81ir29
Sorry for the short sample. Yes im british


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Thanks !*



Setsuna said:


> I like your voice. It's like the smell of coffee being brewed. It's robust and distinct. It has a strong, haunting quality. At the same time, it has a warmth. I don't think you sound angry at all. You have a very nice voice.


 
That is kind of you to say and makes me feel a bit better.
I have always been complimented on my voice and I was actually on my high school radio program for 2 years and a morning school announcer but I grew to dislike the low sound of my voice.

Good !
Makes me feel better !
Thank You Setsuna !


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

londonguy202 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0epqp81ir29
> Sorry for the short sample. Yes im british


You sound very British, from what I could hear. :yes


----------



## londonguy202

Disarray said:


> You sound very British, from what I could hear. :yes


Thanks very much and i do wish that accent would be a pull with the ladies but i never had a chance as i now become sober and just very picky i.e no smokers and no druggies


----------



## londonguy202

Disarray said:


> You sound very British, from what I could hear. :yes


Im also on sound cloud and last fm. 
Soundcloud.com/kart180
last.fm/karthics4


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

londonguy202 said:


> Thanks very much and i do wish that accent would be a pull with the ladies but i never had a chance as i now become sober and just very picky i.e no smokers and no druggies


I'm sure you'll find someone, I hear American chicks dig foreign accents. Good for us from the UK,AUS & NZ.


----------



## londonguy202

Disarray said:


> I'm sure you'll find someone, I hear American chicks dig foreign accents. Good for us from the UK,AUS & NZ.


Yeah, Wish i could find a nice aussie chick. i do like their aussie and NZ accents. very exotic


----------



## GenoWhirl

This was fun. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ze034CVt8B


----------



## dontfeelikeit

GenoWhirl said:


> This was fun.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ze034CVt8B


That can totally pass as a radio voice bro


----------



## PaintItBlack

dontfeelikeit said:


> That can totally pass as a radio voice bro


ikr lol


----------



## monkhe

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0oRqFLsfdXT


----------



## Andrew4

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZFcLXgj0uv


----------



## dal user

I really hope people can understand me, the voice recorder on my phone is snide lol.

Anyway I ask a question to Americans in this lol.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XFSNvfusp7


----------



## silvermoon

Wow I don't know how you are brave enough to do this but you all have great voices! 
And to Rich91, I don't know, I just do! But I like pretty much any accent that is different than mine. Do you not like them?


----------



## apx24

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lQgHL5PTvL


----------



## apx24

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Second take. Yes I'm fast :b


Damn it, I was hoping no one would notice.


----------



## Midwesterner

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13kTNT2uwrk

This recording of me was so stupid, haha.


----------



## HanSolo

uncertainty said:


> .


stop posting dam periods...whys that annoying idk but its stupid

I hate my voice, it sounds normal to me in my head, but I sound more like a kid than a man.

Once I called a talk radio show, then listened after, I was not impressed. We have to work with what we have, but in bars its really hard to forget sometimes.


----------



## iah

Really hasn't crossed my mind lately how my voice sounds. Now that I made a recording and listened to myself it worries me.


----------



## RedViperofDorne

Doing this made me stupidly anxious, and I really hate my voice, but I listened to everyone else's samples and decided to try it.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MB6tnS1bvr


----------



## Kalliber

Oh my I heard you guys voices O: 
ohhhhh


----------



## FunkyFedoras

GenoWhirl said:


> This was fun.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ze034CVt8B


That enthusiasm though.

Also, all of the British accents. *-* <3


----------



## ShiroNeko

My voice sounds pretty bad but since so many others braved it, I'll post here ~_~

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pF2kqchuWD


----------



## zonebox

Woot woot!

I've done this on the 30+ forum already, but thought I would add another.

You all sound great, and since you put yourselves out there, I figured I might as well.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CCEtU97ibJ


----------



## russianruby

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1UcRkeBCNVn


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wSQbFsvUAr
> 
> I'm sure I will delete this post at some point. :|


My my that was short.


----------



## onefate

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0snGDZch7s9

I regret nothing!!! And this site entertained me way too much.


----------



## zonebox

onefate said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0snGDZch7s9
> 
> I regret nothing!!!


My God.. you are amazing in every conceivable way!


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wSQbFsvUAr
> 
> I'm sure I will delete this post at some point. :|


You sound very young.


----------



## onefate

zonebox said:


> My God.. you are amazing in every conceivable way!


Haha I'm glad someone appreciates it. Everyone is so scared to post their voice, but in the end, you just gotta have fun with it


----------



## tea111red

onefate said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0snGDZch7s9
> 
> I regret nothing!!! And this site entertained me way too much.


lol


----------



## jingybopa

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JBh2CjtSmB


----------



## mezzoforte

Well I'll just leave this here and try not to overthink it...lol :afr
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NfGzllMQI3


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mezzoforte said:


> Well I'll just leave this here and try not to overthink it...lol :afr
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NfGzllMQI3


 Very lovely! Congrats on your bravery.


----------



## Darktower776

mezzoforte said:


> Well I'll just leave this here and try not to overthink it...lol :afr
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NfGzllMQI3


Nicely done.

Question to anyone that has done this in the thread, what do you need to do one of these? Just curious and because I'm not a really tech savvy person.


----------



## mrbojangles

I decided to post a joke.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oqJuH37hkQ


----------



## Stray Bullet

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lDwuFg4Hwa


----------



## Serephina

Darktower776 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Question to anyone that has done this in the thread, what do you need to do one of these? Just curious and because I'm not a really tech savvy person.


You need a microphone connected to your P.C. or one as part of your laptop or one combined with your headphones ....... as if you were about to use Skype, I guess, then just go to vocaroo.com


----------



## Darktower776

Serephina said:


> You need a microphone connected to your P.C. or one as part of your laptop or one combined with your headphones ....... as if you were about to use Skype, I guess, then just go to vocaroo.com


Ah, thanks for the answer. I have a gaming headset with a mic that I may be able to use if it lets me.


----------



## Buddy900

Simply due to this site's subject, no one here is getting a sample of my voice or a photo of me.


----------



## Serephina

Darktower776 said:


> Ah, thanks for the answer. I have a gaming headset with a mic that I may be able to use if it lets me.


Looking forward to hearing you :yes

I've really enjoyed listening to peoples' voices ..... adds another dimension!


----------



## ilikesloths

this better not haunt me foooorever! I felt obligated since I spent the last half hour listening to everyone else!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dOQgcfDzUS


----------



## Serephina

RedViperofDorne said:


> Doing this made me stupidly anxious, and I really hate my voice, but I listened to everyone else's samples and decided to try it.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MB6tnS1bvr


A fellow Scouser?


----------



## Mikebissle

Here's mine... don't run away!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Iex2ozha4f


----------



## ilikesloths

Mikebissle said:


> Here's mine... don't run away!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Iex2ozha4f


you legitimately sound like a text book audio! it's awesome!


----------



## Thedood

http://vocaroo.com/i/s000V9qCTuk1

...yup.


----------



## londonguy202

ilikesloths said:


> this better not haunt me foooorever! I felt obligated since I spent the last half hour listening to everyone else!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dOQgcfDzUS


Just heard your voice, So cute and just so perky. Love it.  :clap


----------



## scooby

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P3bFO9sHog

Here you go. Enjoy, or don't enjoy.


----------



## Evo1114

Wordz...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K1bxR9AHuh

[Spoiler=]
http://vocaroo.com/i/s03FFP7HFymL[/Spoiler]


----------



## londonguy202

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0epqp81ir29
my short voice sample


----------



## nessa3798

Here is my voice. I quite hate it because I still sound like a little kid but since others hate their voices also and decided to do it I decided to participate also. Enjoy...
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wmkr4NeUQL


----------



## Emmy Anne

loneliness said:


> Me reading my favorite book
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FVb06ZyQjN


 You just made my day! That's a great book!


----------



## ilikesloths

londonguy202 said:


> Just heard your voice, So cute and just so perky. Love it.  :clap


perky? I don't get that a lot, ahaha. thank you! I hate it because my S's and everyone tells me I sound so young!


----------



## Pompeii

Evo1114 said:


> Wordz...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K1bxR9AHuh
> 
> [Spoiler=]
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s03FFP7HFymL[/Spoiler]


You win this thread. :lol


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s000V9qCTuk1
> 
> ...yup.


Haha nice, short and sweet.


----------



## Evo1114

Pompeii said:


> You win this thread. :lol


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> *Haha nice,* *short and sweet.*


If I had a nickel for every time I heard that..

Thanks man.


----------



## Mikebissle

ilikesloths said:


> you legitimately sound like a text book audio! it's awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## Darktower776

ilikesloths said:


> this better not haunt me foooorever! I felt obligated since I spent the last half hour listening to everyone else!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dOQgcfDzUS


You have a very feminine and cute voice.



Evo1114 said:


> Wordz...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K1bxR9AHuh
> 
> [Spoiler=]
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s03FFP7HFymL[/Spoiler]


Very funny. The spoiler was the best part.


----------



## moloko

I could lose hours in this thread. I really have a fascination for listening the voices of the people of sas. I have a urge to quote so many people, that I won't even start, otherwise I would never leave.


----------



## Marakunda

Oh god, I wish I could do this. For some reason my voice is something I'm really iffy about. Talking is one of those things that makes me so anxious. And I don't even know how to go about recording myself even. That would just be so awkward to me. I've tried to record myself before, and every time I play it back, my voice makes me cringe, and I instantly delete it.

It's interesting to listen to others though. Cool thread.


----------



## justapatheticperson

http://vocaroo.com/i/s01H4JwJl2yK

I think I have a weird voice.... and I didn't know what to say. D: But here you go


----------



## Crisigv

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BmuHloBhu7

I think it sounds a little shaky, but idk. I've never liked my voice.


----------



## IllmaticJJ

Crisigv said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BmuHloBhu7
> 
> I think it sounds a little shaky, but idk. I've never liked my voice.


your voice sounds fine. i actually like it


----------



## londonguy202

Just a quick new voice sample , Enjoy !!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qM0ymetHsJ


----------



## londonguy202

mezzoforte said:


> Well I'll just leave this here and try not to overthink it...lol :afr
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NfGzllMQI3


You do have a good voice, I understand the difficulty. I usually always use my ipad as its easier but still get nervous when talking.


----------



## Darktower776

justapatheticperson said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s01H4JwJl2yK
> 
> I think I have a weird voice.... and I didn't know what to say. D: But here you go


Well done.



Crisigv said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BmuHloBhu7
> 
> I think it sounds a little shaky, but idk. I've never liked my voice.


Didn't sound shaky to me. You sounded fine.



londonguy202 said:


> Just a quick new voice sample , Enjoy !!
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qM0ymetHsJ


Hey good job, man. I enjoy hearing voices from countries different than mine.


----------



## londonguy202

Darktower776 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Question to anyone that has done this in the thread, what do you need to do one of these? Just curious and because I'm not a really tech savvy person.


Just a phone or tablet or webcam with mic. I use my ipad with an app called voice record then upload to the http://vocaroo.com/ or you can record directly to http://vocaroo.com/ then add the link to the thread

Hope that helps


----------



## londonguy202

Darktower776 said:


> Hey good job, man. I enjoy hearing voices from countries different than mine.


Appreciate it , mate, Yeah, Its quite strange as I am sri lankan but as I was born in England I'm stuck with the english accent:b.

Thanks and I do hope you enjoy your summer


----------



## londonguy202

ilikesloths said:


> perky? I don't get that a lot, ahaha. thank you! I hate it because my S's and everyone tells me I sound so young!


Yep, you do sound young, buts kind of cute. I heard a lot of voices like yours when I was in 6th form college back in England. Hope u dont mind, I added you on FB https://www.facebook.com/kart84.


----------



## Rixy

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qLnIXt0xPa

Tongue twisters ahoy!


----------



## Darktower776

londonguy202 said:


> Appreciate it , mate, Yeah, Its quite strange as I am sri lankan but as I was born in England I'm stuck with the english accent:b.
> 
> Thanks and I do hope you enjoy your summer


Thanks same to you.



Rixy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qLnIXt0xPa
> 
> Tongue twisters ahoy!


That was funny. Good effort. I'm terrible at tongue twisters.


----------



## Darktower776

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kHiNQSOWym

Okay so I said I would do this so here goes. Thanks to you guys for giving the info on how to do this. It's hard for me to share personal things about myself.


----------



## i suck at life

Darktower776 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kHiNQSOWym
> 
> Okay so I said I would do this so here goes. Thanks to you guys for giving the info on how to do this. It's hard for me to share personal things about myself.


so thats what you sound like. i always see you around on different threads n such (not that i'm a stalker or anything lol) but yea, u sound like a nice guy!


----------



## londonguy202

justapatheticperson said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s01H4JwJl2yK
> 
> I think I have a weird voice.... and I didn't know what to say. D: But here you go


Very nice voice and not weird in the slightest.


----------



## Crisigv

IllmaticJJ said:


> your voice sounds fine. i actually like it





Darktower776 said:


> Didn't sound shaky to me. You sounded fine.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Thedood

orsomething said:


> your voice is calming to me
> 
> you seem like a laidback, trustworthy person


Thanks for that, really nice of ya to say! 

You sound like fun person with a good sense of humor, and there's also an element of kindness in your voice too.


----------



## anxiom

Darktower776 said:


> You have a very feminine and cute voice.


Yup. She sounds really hot.


----------



## ilikesloths

Darktower776 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kHiNQSOWym
> 
> Okay so I said I would do this so here goes. Thanks to you guys for giving the info on how to do this. It's hard for me to share personal things about myself.


I think your voice is perfect!


----------



## londonguy202

Darktower776 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kHiNQSOWym
> 
> Okay so I said I would do this so here goes. Thanks to you guys for giving the info on how to do this. It's hard for me to share personal things about myself.


Nice very sexy deep voice. Very sexy man. Perfect as I think many women on here would agree


----------



## Darktower776

i suck at life said:


> so thats what you sound like. i always see you around on different threads n such (not that i'm a stalker or anything lol) but yea, u sound like a nice guy!





ilikesloths said:


> I think your voice is perfect!





londonguy202 said:


> Nice very sexy deep voice. Very sexy man. Perfect as I think many women on here would agree


Thank you, all. I appreciate it.


----------



## marne141

u guys do this so easy. i cringe when hearing my voice ughhh


----------



## Crisigv

marne141 said:


> u guys do this so easy. i cringe when hearing my voice ughhh


It wasn't that easy, lol.


----------



## marne141

Crisigv said:


> It wasn't that easy, lol.


i recorded it lik 10 times and kept finding something wrong with it and jus said **** it lol


----------



## Crisigv

marne141 said:


> i recorded it lik 10 times and kept finding something wrong with it and jus said **** it lol


Yeah, I did about 10 too, except I said f it and posted instead.


----------



## Darktower776

marne141 said:


> i recorded it lik 10 times and kept finding something wrong with it and jus said **** it lol





Crisigv said:


> Yeah, I did about 10 too, except I said f it and posted instead.


Yeah I did several takes too. At first because I wasn't sure what to say and then a few because I kept messing up.


----------



## RedViperofDorne

Serephina said:


> A fellow Scouser?


I am


----------



## Serephina

RedViperofDorne said:


> I am


YAY! Not that I live there any more, but you know: "You can take the girl out of Liverpool, but you can't take Liverpool out of the girl" ...... or old woman in my case! :teeth Are you Red or Blue?


----------



## Serephina

Darktower776 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kHiNQSOWym
> 
> Okay so I said I would do this so here goes. Thanks to you guys for giving the info on how to do this. It's hard for me to share personal things about myself.


OMG! Sexy or what?! (Sorry, I'm too old to be saying things like that but ..... honestly ...... PHEW!)

Plus the quotes are very good ........ just as a bonus! :teeth



failoutboy said:


> Does anybody here take requests for things people want them to say?


Okay, that sounds distinctly stalker-ish!

*quickly sends pm to Darktower*


----------



## Slytherclaw

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZOm4pVqOZ4

I like this thread! :clap

Even if I just recorded the most awkward thing ever lol


----------



## Rixy

Slytherclaw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZOm4pVqOZ4
> 
> I like this thread! :clap
> 
> Even if I just recorded the most awkward thing ever lol


Sounds good! :b


----------



## eveningbat

Darktower776 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kHiNQSOWym
> 
> Okay so I said I would do this so here goes. Thanks to you guys for giving the info on how to do this. It's hard for me to share personal things about myself.


Very nice voice!


----------



## cosmicslop

I never actually went into one of these voice posts before, and now I feel sick. I thought you were all magical people from the internet. Not real people who have actual voices.


----------



## rocky085

darktower776 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0khinqsowym
> 
> okay so i said i would do this so here goes. Thanks to you guys for giving the info on how to do this. It's hard for me to share personal things about myself.


radio voice


----------



## Tea and snow

Ooookay. ._. Sorry. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Q3bd7P6CyQ


----------



## londonguy202

Slytherclaw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZOm4pVqOZ4
> 
> I like this thread! :clap
> 
> Even if I just recorded the most awkward thing ever lol


Nice voice recording, very to the point


----------



## londonguy202

Serephina said:


> You need a microphone connected to your P.C. or one as part of your laptop or one combined with your headphones ....... as if you were about to use Skype, I guess, then just go to vocaroo.com


or you can use your webcam mic which is built into most computers but there will be too much background noise.


----------



## londonguy202

Tea and snow said:


> Ooookay. ._. Sorry. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Q3bd7P6CyQ


you made my day happier, Very nice voice. so lovely and darling


----------



## Darktower776

Slytherclaw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZOm4pVqOZ4
> 
> I like this thread! :clap
> 
> Even if I just recorded the most awkward thing ever lol


I like your voice. It sounds very pleasant and has a nice feminine tone.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u4etCLgp7k
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1a8wJAQaRk5 - Singing voice


----------



## londonguy202

DanTheOutlaw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u4etCLgp7k
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1a8wJAQaRk5 - Singing voice


Nice voice Dan, Very simple and good. Nice to meet another fellow Englishman


----------



## Darktower776

Serephina said:


> OMG! Sexy or what?! (Sorry, I'm too old to be saying things like that but ..... honestly ...... PHEW!)
> 
> Plus the quotes are very good ........ just as a bonus! :teeth





eveningbat said:


> Very nice voice!





rocky085 said:


> radio voice


Thank you, kind people.


----------



## Darktower776

Tea and snow said:


> Ooookay. ._. Sorry. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Q3bd7P6CyQ


Wow great job. I hope this doesn't offend you because I mean it as a compliment but you reminded me of a Disney princess singing in a movie.



DanTheOutlaw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u4etCLgp7k
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1a8wJAQaRk5 - Singing voice


Well done, sir. It takes guts to sing on here.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

londonguy202 said:


> Nice voice Dan, Very simple and good. Nice to meet another fellow Englishman


Thanks, I've grown rather self conscious about my voice.


----------



## Darktower776

failoutboy said:


> Does anybody here take requests for things people want them to say?


Lol, with you I'd be very wary of what you'd want people to say.


----------



## londonguy202

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yrM8rvsGRy


----------



## Rixy

More tongue twisters, yo.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BZLzodYik6


----------



## nycdude

I would but I can't speak and I hate my voice lol


----------



## RagnarokJester

It's terrible, but I need to do more stuff to help with my anxiety, so here.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mJz3hcyLVi


----------



## londonguy202

A quick message to say enjoy your summer all

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LbpqBU0RvV


----------



## Transcending

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZY7jvhOcVJ


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

I sound so awful but I'm too tired to care 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1H6iMQFSGNQ


----------



## TooLateForRoses

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0quZ95qwbC8

Sorry if it's a bit loud.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW8BUMJMlt


----------



## Serephina

cooperativeCreature said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW8BUMJMlt


Beautiful voice, beautiful quote!


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Serephina said:


> Beautiful voice, beautiful quote!


:yay Thanks


----------



## LolaViola

Sorry if it's a little loud.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ax5jHvdlUX


----------



## laysiaj

FortuneAndFame said:


> I'm interested to know if I sound okay..
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s104KZL2ltFA





LolaViola said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ax5jHvdlUX


I love this!!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Here's me peeing!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MuLMOyaH6s


----------



## laysiaj

JustThisGuy said:


> Here's me peeing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MuLMOyaH6s


AAAAAHHHHH, I love it. 
But that's gross.


----------



## JustThisGuy

laysiaj said:


> AAAAAHHHHH, I love it.
> But that's gross.


You're weird. I'll remember this forever. :b


----------



## mezzoforte

JustThisGuy said:


> Here's me peeing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MuLMOyaH6s


I'm disappointed.  You got my hopes up.


----------



## JustThisGuy

mezzoforte said:


> I'm disappointed.  You got my hopes up.


Haha! What the frig?! You're silly.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## londonguy202

LolaViola said:


> Sorry if it's a little loud.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ax5jHvdlUX


Good voice and I wish a good day and enjoy a good weekend. 
:clap:clap


----------



## mezzoforte

My voice is so annoying lol. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s05o6aIiJF6i


----------



## Caterpillar13

http://vocaroo.com/i/s155dzHlcVhs

hahaha the first one I made didn't even sound like me, hilarious!


----------



## LolaViola

mezzoforte said:


> My voice is so annoying lol.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05o6aIiJF6i


 Annoying? What? I'd love to have a voice like yours (hope that doesn't sound too weird.) At least you don't sound like a dude. I've had people literally mistake me for a guy over the phone. Very embarrassing. Very _not_ sexy lol


----------



## mezzoforte

LolaViola said:


> Annoying? What? I'd love to have a voice like yours (hope that doesn't sound too weird.) At least you don't sound like a dude. I've had people literally mistake me for a guy over the phone. Very embarrassing. Very _not_ sexy lol


Lol, thanks. I actually thought your voice sounded cool. :yes


----------



## Caterpillar13

LolaViola said:


> Sorry if it's a little loud.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ax5jHvdlUX


Luv your voice!


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Caterpillar13 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s155dzHlcVhs
> 
> hahaha the first one I made didn't even sound like me, hilarious!


would like a tea


----------



## LolaViola

mezzoforte said:


> Lol, thanks. I actually thought your voice sounded cool. :yes





Caterpillar13 said:


> Luv your voice!


 Thank you, ladies. That makes me feel better.


----------



## Caterpillar13

cooperativeCreature said:


> would like a tea


There ye go (hands the tea) and a chocolate biscuit for u aswell


----------



## zoslow

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qp9OI0bH0F


----------



## shwoop

No way


----------



## Jack365

I cant stand my own voice but here ya go!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eY5q28NiKh


----------



## lilybear54

My voice :blank


----------



## lilybear54

Made a mistake during writing... I don't like it how I can't edit my own post :no But anyway, my voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LP0XUupST1
So awkward :b


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> Here's me peeing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MuLMOyaH6s


I was disappoint. That was funny though, man.



mezzoforte said:


> My voice is so annoying lol.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05o6aIiJF6i


I like your voice. It has a unique sound to it.



Caterpillar13 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s155dzHlcVhs
> 
> hahaha the first one I made didn't even sound like me, hilarious!


I like your accent. You have a nice voice and I would also like a cup of tea.


----------



## Darktower776

Niu said:


> Made a mistake during writing... I don't like it how I can't edit my own post :no But anyway, my voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LP0XUupST1
> So awkward :b


I thought your English was quite good. You have a nice voice, I think.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Niu said:


> Made a mistake during writing... I don't like it how I can't edit my own post :no But anyway, my voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LP0XUupST1
> So awkward :b


Cute accent. Sounds familiar to me. Where are ya from ?


----------



## JustThisGuy

slowmotionsuicide said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zAWFI5E6Pf
> 
> Don't know what the heck I was talking about but here's my voice. I'm very quiet and I stutter a lot. People comment on that often. Everyone else here sounds really cool!


Great voice. You didn't seem to stutter all. Love your accent. It's comforting for some reason. 

Also, love Marceline the Vampire Queen. :clap


----------



## Ineko

JustThisGuy said:


> Here's me peeing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MuLMOyaH6s


yup, guilty
I clicked


----------



## tea111red

zoslow said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qp9OI0bH0F


You have a nice, calming voice.


----------



## Stilla

cooperativeCreature said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW8BUMJMlt


You really like that poem huh


----------



## jennifer1105

Why not?
http://vocaroo.com/i/s00lcXqXrhyc


----------



## LightKnight

LolaViola said:


> Sorry if it's a little loud.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ax5jHvdlUX


Very nice voice, lovely


----------



## Crispy Taco

That was awkward and nerve-racking
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gC4xCVtWxS


----------



## LightKnight

Niu said:


> Made a mistake during writing... I don't like it how I can't edit my own post :no But anyway, my voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LP0XUupST1
> So awkward :b


Haha! Pretty voice


----------



## zoslow

tea111red said:


> You have a nice, calming voice.


Thank you very much!

Have you posted yours on here? I went back a few pages to check but didn't see it if so.


----------



## LolaViola

LightKnight said:


> Very nice voice, lovely


I'm glad you like it because I don't. I think it sounds masculine. Ugh


----------



## LightKnight

LolaViola said:


> I'm glad you like it because I don't. I think it sounds masculine. Ugh


Haha, I don't think is masculine, I think it's normal not like the own voice, I don't like mine too.

I really like the part of greeting in several languages.


----------



## tea111red

zoslow said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Have you posted yours on here? I went back a few pages to check but didn't see it if so.


Haha, I did post something saying like 2 words, but I deleted that because I was cringing too much inside. I don't know if I'll do that again.


----------



## IllmaticJJ

Niu said:


> Made a mistake during writing... I don't like it how I can't edit my own post :no But anyway, my voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LP0XUupST1
> So awkward :b


your voice is fine the way it is. you have a bit of an accent. where are you from?


mezzoforte said:


> My voice is so annoying lol.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05o6aIiJF6i


you sound pretty normal to me. nothing wrong with it except you do speak a little on the quiet side


----------



## BlackHearts

This is a fun idea! Everyone has a nice voice  Of course I haven't had the chance to listen to every single one of these though lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cXgxIXyPlN


----------



## londonguy202

BlackHearts said:


> This is a fun idea! Everyone has a nice voice  Of course I haven't had the chance to listen to every single one of these though lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cXgxIXyPlN


Very cute and lovely voice


----------



## Thedood

BlackHearts said:


> This is a fun idea! Everyone has a nice voice  Of course I haven't had the chance to listen to every single one of these though lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cXgxIXyPlN


Ah, but your post didn't get lost in the thread! 

You have a nice voice and so does your computer fan, lol.


----------



## BlackHearts

Hahahaha thanks guys!


----------



## londonguy202

BlackHearts said:


> Hahahaha thanks guys!


You most welcome luv.


----------



## Darktower776

BlackHearts said:


> This is a fun idea! Everyone has a nice voice  Of course I haven't had the chance to listen to every single one of these though lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cXgxIXyPlN


You have a nice voice. Welcome to the board.


----------



## MariLushi

moi 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hxYM3MHfHT


----------



## laysiaj

RadnessaurousRex said:


> :O so thats what you sound like, lovely voice. Btw you should do one in Korean
> 
> I'll probably contribute soon...eventually...one day xD


You should!

And I'll do one in Korean!


----------



## LightKnight

MariLushi said:


> moi
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hxYM3MHfHT


So cute :yes


----------



## bluegc8

MariLushi said:


> moi
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hxYM3MHfHT


I like your voice. Its cute.


----------



## LightKnight

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1urjfrFqF2g

Sorry if you don't understand, I was a little nervous. Haha.


----------



## zoslow

tea111red said:


> Haha, I did post something saying like 2 words, but I deleted that because I was cringing too much inside. I don't know if I'll do that again.


Do it!  If you want to that is.


----------



## This Man Is An Island

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0bHeQ5BLJPR


----------



## PandaBearx

LolaViola said:


> Sorry if it's a little loud.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ax5jHvdlUX


I like your voice, you seem like a nice person. 



laysiaj said:


> In Korean for ya. Just as awkward.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EhmzvZdjEe


:clap don't know what you said either, but love this.


----------



## laysiaj

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I didn't understand a word you said but that was awesome


Basically just "hey, how's it going. Cheer up, have a great day!" Blah blah blah.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I deleted mine now. It was completely ignored anyway haha. I hate my stupid little voice >.< 

Stuff like this makes me want to be mute again. Being mute makes life easier. And at least I can still type.


----------



## laysiaj

slowmotionsuicide said:


> I deleted mine now. It was completely ignored anyway haha. I hate my stupid little voice >.<
> 
> Stuff like this makes me want to be mute again. Being mute makes life easier. And at least I can still type.


Sad face, I didn't get to hear it!


----------



## Sega Knuckles

:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kWY10jl7M6


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I want to do this, even though I hate the way my voice sounds. Someone request something for me to say cause idk what to say


----------



## Thedood

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> I want to do this, even though I hate the way my voice sounds. Someone request something for me to say cause idk what to say


Just say anything.. I mean, the common recording goes something like this: (mine included)

"hey everyone.. it's ______ and..umm... yeah, I have no idea what to say.. so.. umm.. yeah... bye!"

lol, just say whatever comes to mind.


----------



## cosmicslop

Amon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1isMPc3ftKA


beep beep boop boop beepy bleep


----------



## silentstruggle

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NYtaURpHB5

sorry if its annoying XD


----------



## Elad

a few "but uhh but uhhh"s

I sound really nasal here

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1U4sOMtIrU9


----------



## Fat Man

Ah this is cool, I might post my voice here later. First I have to muster up the courage to do so.


----------



## laysiaj

silentstruggle said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NYtaURpHB5
> 
> sorry if its annoying XD


You sound lovely!



Elad said:


> a few "but uhh but uhhh"s
> 
> I sound really nasal here
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1U4sOMtIrU9


Ahhhhh! You sound adorable!


----------



## bluegc8

This Man Is An Island said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0bHeQ5BLJPR


lol I like'd this.


----------



## Darktower776

laysiaj said:


> In Korean for ya. Just as awkward.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EhmzvZdjEe


That was cool.:yes


----------



## Elad

laysiaj said:


> Ahhhhh! You sound adorable!


thanks. i enjoyed your clip despite not knowing anything you said


----------



## Forlorn

I've been listening to most of the voice records posted in here and you guys all have wonderful voices! I bet it would be so nice to meet each one of you in person. Unfortunately, I would like to do this also but it's just for me, my recorded voice disheartens me... _a lot_. There was one time when I had to record my voice for schoolwork presentation. After hearing the playback, I didn't notice had this noticeable slight accent since English is not my first language. So what I did is that I excused to my teacher that I didn't have any voice recording device so instead, I used a text-to-speech software to do all the work. Yep, I know, that's how bad I feel about it.


----------



## LightKnight

silentstruggle said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NYtaURpHB5
> 
> sorry if its annoying XD


You remind me Friends. haha!

PS: Pretty voice


----------



## rosecolored

mezzoforte said:


> My voice is so annoying lol.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05o6aIiJF6i


You have a very pretty voice. I wish mines sounded as nice.


----------



## rosecolored

blah

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rTw7TlxAiR


----------



## bluegc8

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0i1LsHtPAA4


----------



## laysiaj

Darktower776 said:


> That was cool.:yes





Elad said:


> thanks. i enjoyed your clip despite not knowing anything you said


Lol,thanks!


----------



## Phalina

__
https://soundcloud.com/errie-lynn%2Fsee-you-on-the-other-side-extended-version

This is a song I wrote and recorded a couple of months ago. Sorry about the vocals, I was using a cheap microphone. Enjoy


----------



## losthismarbles

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> I want to do this, even though I hate the way my voice sounds. Someone request something for me to say cause idk what to say


Sing the I'm a little teapot song
lyrics:
I'm a little teapot
short and stout.
Here is my handle;
Here is my spout.
When I get all steamed up
Hear me shout,
Tip me over and pour me out!


----------



## zoslow

Phalina said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/errie-lynn%2Fsee-you-on-the-other-side-extended-version
> 
> This is a song I wrote and recorded a couple of months ago. Sorry about the vocals, I was using a cheap microphone. Enjoy


Nice, I enjoyed listening to it. What program did you make the instrumental in? Always great fun to see/hear other artistic people in action.


----------



## LolaViola

Me speaking a little French. I really like speaking French. Hope I'm saying everything correctly. :b

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MGmTciQNQw


----------



## LolaViola

Phalina said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/errie-lynn%2Fsee-you-on-the-other-side-extended-version
> 
> This is a song I wrote and recorded a couple of months ago. Sorry about the vocals, I was using a cheap microphone. Enjoy


 Very nice song. I was really feeling it. You've got talent, girl. :clap


----------



## iminnocentenough

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MTL5S8o6o1

I tried to have fun with it, and sorry if I offended anyone, but I'll probably delete this very soon....


----------



## Floccus Doda

You all have nice voices! We used to do this 'post your voice sample' in the chat room a lot. Once we all read from '50 shades of gray'. It was fun!


----------



## Floccus Doda

iminnocentenough said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MTL5S8o6o1
> 
> I tried to have fun with it, and sorry if I offended anyone, but I'll probably delete this very soon....


HA! That was quite funny, dude :clap


----------



## Floccus Doda

LolaViola said:


> Me speaking a little French. I really like speaking French. Hope I'm saying everything correctly. :b
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MGmTciQNQw


I don't know any French, but that sounded really good!


----------



## Darktower776

iminnocentenough said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MTL5S8o6o1
> 
> I tried to have fun with it, and sorry if I offended anyone, but I'll probably delete this very soon....


That was funny. You do a good trailer voice over guy/Bale Batman gravelly voice.:yes


----------



## PandaBearx

iminnocentenough said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MTL5S8o6o1
> 
> I tried to have fun with it, and sorry if I offended anyone, but I'll probably delete this very soon....


:lol it's sad because those movies are based on true stories :'c


----------



## iminnocentenough

PandaBearx said:


> :lol it's sad because those movies are based on true stories :'c


I know, I tried to make real problems I've dealt with into movies XD


----------



## LolaViola

Floccus Doda said:


> I don't know any French, but that sounded really good!


Hehe thanks. I really enjoy attempting to learn different languages. I think it's fun. I haven't managed to fluently speak one yet, though lol


----------



## Juschill

you guys all have lovely voices!


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

losthismarbles said:


> Sing the I'm a little teapot song
> lyrics:
> I'm a little teapot
> short and stout.
> Here is my handle;
> Here is my spout.
> When I get all steamed up
> Hear me shout,
> Tip me over and pour me out!


Lmao okay


----------



## Marko3

hehe.. this is my voice..


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Pbd7Czxb01 (I'm A Little Teapot)

It was hard for me to do this without laughing but here it is! 
I don't know why my laptop mic is so blurry (probably the wrong word but w/e)


----------



## mezzoforte

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Pbd7Czxb01 (I'm A Little Teapot)
> 
> It was hard for me to do this without laughing but here it is!
> I don't know why my laptop mic is so blurry (probably the wrong word but w/e)


Lol. Cute voice


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. Cute voice


haha thank you!


----------



## Jesuszilla

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nDHn7MXjh6

 Never again


----------



## losthismarbles

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Pbd7Czxb01 (I'm A Little Teapot)
> 
> It was hard for me to do this without laughing but here it is!
> I don't know why my laptop mic is so blurry (probably the wrong word but w/e)


=D
That is awesome, I'm so glad I made that request. lol

I'll get working on your record contract.


----------



## Thedood

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Alright time to contribute, just got back like an hour ago and decided to practice my espanol along the way :3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MIfhfwE2jX
> 
> Yeah...not very good xD


As promised, here's mine in all of my spanish "glory" (even through a tiny bit of French in there for good measure)

I moronically dropped my microphone at the end of it which explains why it sounds like I was attacked by a rabid wilderbeest in the last 5 seconds of it.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O4K3yZJiZM


----------



## Thedood

RadnessaurousRex said:


> :O dood your spanish is far better than mine and I'm freaking hispanic xD


I'm hispanic too man, haha. Your español isn't that bad, you just speak it with a heavy americanized accent, you probably don't need to speak it very often.

I tend to stutter and mumble alot more when I speak spanish. I'm in Miami, so speaking spanish is sort of a necessity which is why I'm not complete **** at speaking it, that, and alot of members in my family don't speak english either.


----------



## plastics

Nanuki said:


> That's right. There is a "post your picture" thread, a "post your video" thread, why not a "post your voice" thread?
> 
> Many of us hate their voices, making phone calls, public speaking and all that. And I'm curious how some of you sound like. :3 Just record whatever you want to say, sing, comment on someone elses recording... anything.
> 
> Here's mine: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SNeZDjpu9G
> Hate my voice... ughhh. Now I feel brave and awkward. You go next! Just click record on that site above and link it.
> 
> _I didn't know where to post this, but "Coping With Social Anxiety" seemed most appropriate._


Your voice is beautiful! You should always be talking.


----------



## plastics

Oh my God...
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1SgWulw9x4d


----------



## moloko

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02oKkMAxLQz


WIN!


----------



## Paper Samurai

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NJYE4LRnyI

Enjoy the brilliance of not knowing what to say while doing one of these !


----------



## moloko

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ug1Mqk8bLF


:lol nice american accent


----------



## Darktower776

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ug1Mqk8bLF


I agree with moloko. I like how it slipped into a southern American accent.


----------



## nycdude

I wish i could, but I get nervous and my speech gets all messy. Plus i wouldn't be able to say a full sentence because I wouldn't know what to say :/


----------



## mezzoforte

I have an important announcement...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SOgZ7oIdz8



Rich91 said:


> Just messing around
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13xyeyAdzwV


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lm96iYQwQZ


----------



## dal user

mezzoforte said:


> I have an important announcement...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SOgZ7oIdz8
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lm96iYQwQZ




Not too bad mezzo, what about yours?


----------



## mezzoforte

Rich91 said:


> Not too bad mezzo, what about yours?


Okay, I guess. I have a lot of work to do, but SAS is distracting me. :b


----------



## Paper Samurai

nycdude said:


> I wish i could, but I get nervous and my speech gets all messy. Plus i wouldn't be able to say a full sentence because I wouldn't know what to say :/


 Nah, go for it dude!


----------



## dal user

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06TUOShjHkx


----------



## LolaViola

Pizza pizza pizza

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1joY4RYxSwQ


----------



## jondoe

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02oKkMAxLQz


far and away the best one!!! Great


----------



## jondoe

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ug1Mqk8bLF


you MUST be from somewhere in the mid to south west US i'm guessing:teeth


----------



## bajanon

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07A0xkFEqAc


----------



## SADtg

You guys have really nice voices.

I really want to try this but I don't think I have the courage to do it. :/


----------



## zoslow

SADtg said:


> You guys have really nice voices.
> 
> I really want to try this but I don't think I have the courage to do it. :/


Irish accent is so lovely. Please?


----------



## amy94

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YJcXCo7g5b

im bad with technology so idk if this worked lol but oh well


----------



## Dark Fish

well first post so here we go.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AfR88EvlWS


----------



## Phalina

zoslow said:


> Nice, I enjoyed listening to it. What program did you make the instrumental in? Always great fun to see/hear other artistic people in action.


Glad you enjoyed it, zoslow! I use a program called FLStudio to make my music. There are lots of tutorials out there on YouTube, so I was able to teach myself. However, I am returning to school in September for music production, so I'll be using something different. I think it's called Logic.


----------



## Phalina

LolaViola said:


> Very nice song. I was really feeling it. You've got talent, girl. :clap


Thanks, LolaViola!


----------



## mezzoforte

LolaViola said:


> Pizza pizza pizza
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1joY4RYxSwQ


You seem like a fun person to be around. :b Pizza _is_ yummy.


----------



## LolaViola

mezzoforte said:


> You seem like a fun person to be around. :b Pizza _is_ yummy.


Thanks. Pizza for the win!:boogie


----------



## SADtg

This is so scary, OMG 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s01RsEgvIQ91


----------



## Minkiro

LolaViola said:


> Me speaking a little French. I really like speaking French. Hope I'm saying everything correctly. :b
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MGmTciQNQw


Ooh i wanna try translating that!

"Excuse me waiter, i'd like an omelet with mushrooms please. To drink, i'd like an apple juice. Thank you very much."


----------



## SADtg

amy94 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YJcXCo7g5b
> 
> im bad with technology so idk if this worked lol but oh well


I love your voice.

And how did you manage to say so much ? lol.
I was only able to say a few words :O


----------



## SADtg

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02oKkMAxLQz


This is awesome


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I thought I'd do another one of these. Don't mind the strange static noise, that's the crappy microphone.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1z1lK2ZMBxP


----------



## LolaViola

Minkiro said:


> Ooh i wanna try translating that!
> 
> "Excuse me waiter, i'd like an omelet with mushrooms please. To drink, i'd like an apple juice. Thank you very much."


Oui, oui! Lol great job :clap


----------



## Minkiro

Okay so here's me http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YIyhxJxHGZ 
I'm singing Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay with my own little twist cause i don't really know the lyrics haha!


----------



## amy94

SADtg said:


> I love your voice.
> 
> And how did you manage to say so much ? lol.
> I was only able to say a few words :O


lol i thought about what i would say before i said it  i didn't just come up with it on the spot haha but thanks!!


----------



## Bugsy

Y'all are brave people and have really nice voices!



In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02oKkMAxLQz


Best!



LolaViola said:


> Pizza pizza pizza
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1joY4RYxSwQ


Love this! You sound like an awesome person!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Nanuki said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SNeZDjpu9G


 i just heard this for the first time...ive heard many other recordings in this thread but ive never heard yours until now...i dont know why thats just how i do...du klingst freundlich...sehr angenehm...freut mich.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## LolaViola

Bugsy said:


> Love this! You sound like an awesome person!


Why, thank you Bugsy!


----------



## lwilson85

MobiusX said:


>


Having lived in Bama (never ever again) I can tell you you sound absolutely nothing like a southern drawl. Being from Wisconsin I would get a lot of very confused people there.


----------



## mjkittredge

plastics said:


> Oh my God...
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1SgWulw9x4d


You don't have a boy voice at all. You do sound young, but not like a kid. If it means anything, I enjoyed listening to you.

Hm, what microphone should I buy? I want to get in on this fun.


----------



## skys

I start with "livin' in a lonely world" 
would do one of those vocaroo things but no mic atm


----------



## bubbletea

MobiusX said:


>


i don't hear any accent, i would probably guess cali if i didn't know where you are from.

(i'm from cali)


----------



## Jbert95

*Does Singing Count?*






Singing from two years ago.


----------



## Jbert95

Jbert95 said:


> Singing from two years ago.


Whoops.


----------



## crimeclub

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ug1Mqk8bLF


Haha the American accent, the funny thing is that the southern accent isn't all that common in even the southern states anymore, I lived in Georgia for a few years (Gone With the Wind state) and rarely heard it. I liked how your English accent slipped in near the end lol.


----------



## SugarSpunSister

..


----------



## IllmaticJJ

Minkiro said:


> Okay so here's me http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YIyhxJxHGZ
> I'm singing Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay with my own little twist cause i don't really know the lyrics haha!


you have a great singing voice


----------



## SugarSpunSister

IllmaticJJ said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s01Whobv8rRw
> 
> What do you guys think?


 Lmao, good one :yes


----------



## RyunKnox

SugarSpunSister said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aOlADQtoV0
> 
> Sorry If you can't understand me


I couldn't understand some of it but what I heard I liked.


----------



## SugarSpunSister

RyunKnox said:


> I couldn't understand some of it but what I heard I liked.


 Ha thanks. It's this damn accent, that's it slowed down too :sus Where's yours......


----------



## RyunKnox

SugarSpunSister said:


> Ha thanks. It's this damn accent, that's it slowed down too :sus Where's yours......


For some reason I can't get my mic to work on that site&#8230; But if I get it to work I will post one!


----------



## Ineko

MobiusX said:


>


Def. sounds like your from new york


----------



## Schmosby

SugarSpunSister said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aOlADQtoV0
> 
> Sorry If you can't understand me


You sound fine to me, I understood.


----------



## Schmosby

mezzoforte said:


> My voice is so annoying lol.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05o6aIiJF6i


It's not annoying at all


----------



## Thedood

I say "like" too much. :|

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Fj4KXueZl8


----------



## RyunKnox

SugarSpunSister said:


> Ha thanks. It's this damn accent, that's it slowed down too :sus Where's yours......


http://vocaroo.com/i/s16caExr9eZ1 Here it is&#8230;


----------



## Crisigv

Thedood said:


> I say "like" too much. :|
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Fj4KXueZl8


I really like your voice.  I am also really hungry, stomach's rumbling, lol.


----------



## Thedood

Crisigv said:


> I really like your voice.  I am also really hungry, stomach's rumbling, lol.


Thank you!  And yeah, don't you hate it when you get really hungry really late at night and there's nothing at home to eat and you're too tired/lazy to actually find food somewhere?


----------



## Crisigv

Thedood said:


> Thank you!  And yeah, don't you hate it when you get really hungry really late at night and there's nothing at home to eat and you're too tired/lazy to actually find food somewhere?


Yeah, I do. I probably could go downstairs and find something, but someone will most likely hear me and yell, lol.


----------



## zoslow

SugarSpunSister said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aOlADQtoV0
> 
> Sorry If you can't understand me


You have a nice accent. I understood pretty much all of it and english isn't even my native language. But yeah brittish accent isn't always that easy to get, I used to talk with someone from london and boy that was difficult at times. Got really anxious I wouldn't know what she was saying.


----------



## laysiaj

Thedood said:


> I say "like" too much. :|
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Fj4KXueZl8


Hahahaha, you're silly.


----------



## Marko3

SugarSpunSister said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aOlADQtoV0
> 
> Sorry If you can't understand me


Yes we can:yes.. I love your accent!
You're doing great


----------



## iminnocentenough

*


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BZ8hNIf0Yj

Excuse the ****** mic.


----------



## NormalLad

Been told I speak low.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1g9duLJdctd


----------



## NormalLad

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BZ8hNIf0Yj
> 
> Excuse the ****** mic.


I'm not acquainted with your voice. Nice to finally hear it.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Shyboy1 said:


> I'm not acquainted with your voice. Nice to finally hear it.


Lol, you joker youuu.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Minkiro said:


> Okay so here's me http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YIyhxJxHGZ
> I'm singing Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay with my own little twist cause i don't really know the lyrics haha!


 :clap


----------



## TabbyTab

LolaViola said:


> Pizza pizza pizza
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1joY4RYxSwQ


I'm sorry you may not have a clue what I'm talking about but are you the awesome artist on tumblr paexie?! Cause you sound JUST LIKE HER!!! I've listened to quite a few of her sound thingies on tumblr and I can recognize her voice anywhere xD


----------



## skys

Minkiro said:


> Okay so here's me http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YIyhxJxHGZ
> I'm singing Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay with my own little twist cause i don't really know the lyrics haha!


That was amazing.



cooperativeCreature said:


> :clap


What is this from the middle one is smoking


----------



## LolaViola

TabbyTab said:


> I'm sorry you may not have a clue what I'm talking about but are you the awesome artist on tumblr paexie?! Cause you sound JUST LIKE HER!!! I've listened to quite a few of her sound thingies on tumblr and I can recognize her voice anywhere xD


 No, that's not me. It's cool to know I've got a voice twin out there though lol


----------



## TabbyTab

LolaViola said:


> No, that's not me. It's cool to know I've got a voice twin out there though lol


Oh my gosh I am so sorry then ! Lol, I just assumed it was her cause that sounds like something she'd say and the voices were just so similar but yeah anyway sorry about that hehe have a nice day


----------



## darkinside

Cool voices here ..wouldn't know what to say in mine since I speak 6 diff languages excluding english







mezzo looks and sounds good!


----------



## Apoc

.


----------



## Darktower776

Thedood said:


> I say "like" too much. :|
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Fj4KXueZl8


Pooping is hard work.:yes



NeverAFrown_00 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BZ8hNIf0Yj
> 
> Excuse the ****** mic.


I like your voice. I think it sounds very nice.



Shyboy1 said:


> Been told I speak low.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1g9duLJdctd


Barry White is that you?


----------



## feels

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YUKLww8Ea2

peanut butter smacking


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G7ITFaRyu7 Updated sample of my voice.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tUJWnGzl20 So the Americans and the rest of the world can understand me too.


----------



## lwilson85

Your U.K. "accent" is so much better and I can understand it just fine.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ehK2U6hu2m

(i was forced by a evil canadian she-devil to say these things. SHE'S HOLDING MY GERBIL AS HOSTAGE)


----------



## Autumn26

Sachiko Sachiko said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ehK2U6hu2m
> 
> (i was forced by a evil canadian she-devil to say these things. SHE'S HOLDING MY GERBIL AS HOSTAGE)


I deny all accusations.


----------



## Darktower776

feels said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YUKLww8Ea2
> 
> peanut butter smacking


Nah your voice definitely isn't manly at all. You have a nice feminine voice.



DanTheOutlaw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G7ITFaRyu7 Updated sample of my voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tUJWnGzl20 So the Americans and the rest of the world can understand me too.


Lol, Nice American accent though your real voice sounds fine.



Sachiko Sachiko said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ehK2U6hu2m
> 
> (i was forced by a evil canadian she-devil to say these things. SHE'S HOLDING MY GERBIL AS HOSTAGE)


You have a nice voice. Look to get a spike in profile views from guys after that message. lol.


----------



## Marko3

Sachiko Sachiko said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ehK2U6hu2m
> 
> (i was forced by a evil canadian she-devil to say these things. SHE'S HOLDING MY GERBIL AS HOSTAGE)


lol u evil.. hehe


----------



## Marko3

Autumn26 said:


> I deny all accusations.


hehe. yeah we know...


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

http://vocaroo.com/i/s073v2dQuPQb 
I was recently informed that Canadian money smells like maple syrup, not maple leaves BUT WHATEVS

Dedicated to @autumn26 <3


----------



## handsup

My new record:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q1xPB9cQYg


----------



## Gamaur

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KeTf4zGHZJ


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Shyboy1 said:


> Been told I speak low.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1g9duLJdctd


Wow, if I didn't know you were a guy, I'd have thought that you were a girl. Your voice is not deep at all, especially not for an 18 year old.


----------



## lwilson85

Ugh I sound terrible.... *hides*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BLrVs50kZM


----------



## sad vlad

I guess it was time for me to do this, although it was more nerve wrecking than I thought. I dislike my voice. So, after many failed attempts(talking for a bit in both English and my native language), I decided it would be best to keep it very short and simple. After all, the point of this thread is for people to make an idea of how you sound like, not really try to impress them.

Here is the short version:

:fall

Exposure exercise...:blush Done. Mission accomplished.

PS: The link is in the falling emoticon. :lol


----------



## Gamaur

^^ You sound like a champion!


----------



## Gamaur

lwilson85 said:


> Ugh I sound terrible.... *hides*
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BLrVs50kZM


Haha I was like that about mine, how many trials did you do? You sound like a smooth operator.


----------



## laysiaj

DanTheOutlaw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G7ITFaRyu7 Updated sample of my voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tUJWnGzl20 So the Americans and the rest of the world can understand me too.


Love.


----------



## laysiaj

orsomething said:


> omg
> 
> my knees
> 
> are weak


Me too..... lovely voice.



sad vlad said:


> I guess it was time for me to do this, although it was more nerve wrecking than I thought. I dislike my voice. So, after many failed attempts(talking for a bit in both English and my native language), I decided it would be best to keep it very short and simple. After all, the point of this thread is for people to make an idea of how you sound like, not really try to impress them.
> 
> Here is the short version:
> 
> :fall
> 
> Exposure exercise...:blush Done. Mission accomplished.
> 
> PS: The link is in the falling emoticon. :lol


Nice to hear you finally! Adorable.


----------



## BKLD

Spoken voice:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pPLVA7HInB

Singing voice:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dQSkplqvyl

ETA: I swear, I've got the most generic, boring voice of anyone here...


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

Here is my lame-o voice:http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MmcyFsJx5a


----------



## lwilson85

Gamaur said:


> Haha I was like that about mine, how many trials did you do? You sound like a smooth operator.


Only about five haha. I have been told I have like a radio voice... but I hate how it sounds. Hence the one second clip.


----------



## Gamaur

lwilson85 said:


> Only about five haha. I have been told I have like a radio voice... but I hate how it sounds. Hence the one second clip.


I get it, so you're valuing your own needs above that of the community?

Real nice, pal. :no


----------



## lwilson85

Gamaur said:


> I get it, so you're valuing your own needs above that of the community?
> 
> Real nice, pal. :no


Err... using a bit from your Jung quote what you said is oscillating to nonsense. It's simply because I don't like how my voice sounds.


----------



## sad vlad

laysiaj said:


> Nice to hear you finally! Adorable.


Surprised someone would be interested in hearing my voice. Thank you.


----------



## Gamaur

lwilson85 said:


> Err... using a bit from your Jung quote what you said is oscillating to nonsense. It's simply because I don't like how my voice sounds.


It was sarcasm bro.


----------



## Wagnerian

Here are some of my impressions:

*German/ Arnold Schwarzeneggar: * http://vocaroo.com/i/s14RZY44rMTR

*Indian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s1w4kMsk66pa

*Southern/ Paula Deen* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C9PivTSE8O

*Russian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s04JWoDKYafL

*English:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cnu80lb9UO


----------



## laysiaj

^LOL!!!


----------



## SugarSpunSister

sad vlad said:


> I guess it was time for me to do this, although it was more nerve wrecking than I thought. I dislike my voice. So, after many failed attempts(talking for a bit in both English and my native language), I decided it would be best to keep it very short and simple. After all, the point of this thread is for people to make an idea of how you sound like, not really try to impress them.
> 
> Here is the short version:
> 
> :fall
> 
> Exposure exercise...:blush Done. Mission accomplished.
> 
> PS: The link is in the falling emoticon. :lol


 Congrats! I was nervy too :clap You have a nice voice you should like it more! :yes


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

BKLD said:


> Singing voice:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dQSkplqvyl


 You sound like an angel!



lifestandsstillhere said:


> Here is my lame-o voice:http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MmcyFsJx5a


I really like your voice. Let us switch.



sad vlad said:


> Here is the short version:
> 
> :fall


Holy moley, I just had a mini heart attack. You sound just like my dad!



Wagnerian said:


> Here are some of my impressions


 :hahaThe Arnold Schwarzenegger one's my favourite.


----------



## whiteWhale

kewl thread

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PcmhaXY2iE


----------



## Trident44

You all sound like incredibly confident people, and I would never have been able to guess that anyone here had social anxiety.


----------



## Gamaur

Trident44 said:


> You all sound like incredibly confident people, and I would never have been able to guess that anyone here had social anxiety.


Perception isn't everything 

I'm going through a rough period at the moment and barely leave the house. I couldn't get past the salutation without sounding shaky for the first 15 attempts. Not even kidding. The more I did it though, the less stressful it was as I realised I was just sitting on my own in my bedroom.

When I finally got through the salutation I realised I didn't know how to pronounce my forum name... and then the silliness of that helped me get to the end.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KeTf4zGHZJ
I get through it but you can tell I'm still a bit short of breath.

What I'm saying is, there's probably a lot behind these recordings that you aren't aware of. You're not alone in feeling awkward, trust me.


----------



## Gamaur

Wagnerian said:


> Here are some of my impressions:
> 
> *German/ Arnold Schwarzeneggar: * http://vocaroo.com/i/s14RZY44rMTR
> 
> *Indian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s1w4kMsk66pa
> 
> *Southern/ Paula Deen* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C9PivTSE8O
> 
> *Russian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s04JWoDKYafL
> 
> *English:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cnu80lb9UO


:lol the english one...my eyes are watering


----------



## skys

Gamaur said:


> :lol the english one...my eyes are watering


is there something I'm missing because I just don't understand what is happening


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> You sound like an angel!
> 
> I really like your voice. Let us switch.
> 
> Holy moley, I just had a mini heart attack. You sound just like my dad!
> 
> :hahaThe Arnold Schwarzenegger one's my favourite.


Maybe you should post your voice. Maybe. If you want. Nobody's pressuring you. Except for me. :lol


----------



## Gamaur

skys said:


> is there something I'm missing because I just don't understand what is happening


He's saying quintessentially English things in a quintessentially English voice, and combined with the mischief in his voice, it's hilarious. At least I think so.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

CravingBass said:


> Maybe you should post your voice. Maybe. If you want. Nobody's pressuring you. Except for me. :lol


Or maybe you should instead. :yes
*DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT.
*


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Or maybe you should instead. :yes
> *DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT. DO IT.
> *


I did do it.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...your-voice-956441/index22.html#post1074261705

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1z1lK2ZMBxP

Yeah! *Snaps fingers* Owned! :lol

Your move.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

CravingBass said:


> I did do it.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...your-voice-956441/index22.html#post1074261705
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1z1lK2ZMBxP
> 
> Yeah! *Snaps fingers* Owned! :lol
> 
> Your move.


I'll move when I want to! But turns out I can't. These school laptops don't come with microphones. Isn't that just too bad then? 

Haha, you have a great voice, almost like a big boy! :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I'll move when I want to! But turns out I can't. These school laptops don't come with microphones. Isn't that just too bad then?
> 
> Haha, you have a great voice, almost like a big boy! :lol


Haha, if it's a laptop, then it would have a microphone. What brand is the laptop? Acer? The microphone is always right next to the webcam.

NO FOOLING ME :b


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

CravingBass said:


> Haha, if it's a laptop, then it would have a microphone. What brand is the laptop? Acer? The microphone is always right next to the webcam.
> 
> NO FOOLING ME :b


Yeah, I've always thought the little hole at the top was a microphone but it's never worked. I'm dead seriousing here.


----------



## Darktower776

Wagnerian said:


> Here are some of my impressions:
> 
> *German/ Arnold Schwarzeneggar: * http://vocaroo.com/i/s14RZY44rMTR
> 
> *Indian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s1w4kMsk66pa
> 
> *Southern/ Paula Deen* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C9PivTSE8O
> 
> *Russian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s04JWoDKYafL
> 
> *English:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cnu80lb9UO


:haha I liked them all. The Arnold impression kind of sounds like a cross between Arnold and Sean Connery though.:yes


----------



## sad vlad

SugarSpunSister said:


> Congrats! I was nervy too :clap You have a nice voice you should like it more! :yes


Thank you, sis. 



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Holy moley, I just had a mini heart attack. You sound just like my dad!


:hahaAaa...Surprise?

I'll take that as a compliment, daughter. I have raised you well. Proud of you.


----------



## Wagnerian

laysiaj said:


> ^LOL!!!





W A N D E R L U S T said:


> :hahaThe Arnold Schwarzenegger one's my favourite.





Gamaur said:


> He's saying quintessentially English things in a quintessentially English voice, and combined with the mischief in his voice, it's hilarious. At least I think so.





Darktower776 said:


> :haha I liked them all. The Arnold impression kind of sounds like a cross between Arnold and Sean Connery though.:yes


Tx peeps!!!  I think I'll do more sometime!


----------



## lwilson85

Gamaur said:


> It was sarcasm bro.


I am sorry. I didn't detect that obviously. I suck a detection meh.


----------



## Gamaur

No need to say sorry! We're communicating via text, very easy to miscommunicate like that.


----------



## Marko3

Hmmm.. this thread is becoming one of my favorites now!
People trying to help others to get over voice fear..

Trying to guess who's gonna voice next and what his voice will be like.. just awesome!


----------



## BKLD

I'm wondering if I should try my French pronunciation here...I'm a little more nervous speaking/singing in other languages (who wouldn't be?) so I don't know...would you all like to hear it?


----------



## LolaViola

BKLD said:


> I'm wondering if I should try my French pronunciation here...I'm a little more nervous speaking/singing in other languages (who wouldn't be?) so I don't know...would you all like to hear it?


YES! Do it! For me! For you! For us! Pretty please? 

It's totally up to you, though.


----------



## BKLD

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dvQEjKam7W

I'm reading the first paragraph of Le Petit Prince. Or, attempting to do so *cringes*. I read this two years ago in French class, and HATED when it was my turn to read aloud.


----------



## londonguy202

BKLD said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dvQEjKam7W
> 
> I'm reading the first paragraph of Le Petit Prince. Or, attempting to do so *cringes*. I read this two years ago in French class, and HATED when it was my turn to read aloud.


Beautiful . si belle

I leaned French in school back in England but now a bit rusty


----------



## Thedood

*Me talking about doing these crappy impressions

*http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YlP8JvIlnN*

Beavis & Butt-Head (and principal mcvicker)*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VsFIMOxEGT

*Middle aged woman who has smoked way too many cigarettes*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rO5bePI5Ri

*I don't know what this was supposed to be, but, pigeon burgers.*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qF2GBULxX3

And those are my limited, crappy impressions, lol.

Edit: credit to Wagnerian (fellow Miamian, word) for inspiring me and giving me the idea for trying this myself. Also, I'd like to credit massive boredom as well.


----------



## lwilson85

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06YFERyJ60q


----------



## lwilson85

Thedood said:


> *Me talking about doing these crappy impressions
> 
> *http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YlP8JvIlnN*
> 
> Beavis & Butt-Head (and principal mcvicker)*
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VsFIMOxEGT
> 
> *Middle aged woman who has smoked way too many cigarettes*
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rO5bePI5Ri
> 
> *I don't know what this was supposed to be, but, pigeon burgers.*
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qF2GBULxX3
> 
> And those are my limited, crappy impressions, lol.
> 
> Edit: credit to Wagnerian (fellow Miamian, word) for inspiring me and giving me the idea for trying this myself. Also, I'd like to credit massive boredom as well.


Ahaha you are really good at impersonations.


----------



## Thedood

lwilson85 said:


> Ahaha you are really good at impersonations.


Haha, thanks man.


----------



## LolaViola

Sorry, but I have grown to really like this thread. I'm just not ready for it to fade away yet. I'm kinda being a follower right now. I enjoy impersonating singers. Here are a few impressions. Warning: they're terrible. :b

John Legend: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qKPn9psalv

Toni Braxton: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u31JBYrtu7

Michael Jackson: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BSZvpLcj4B


----------



## Wagnerian

LolaViola said:


> Sorry, but I have grown to really like this thread. I'm just not ready for it to fade away yet. I'm kinda being a follower right now. I enjoy impersonating singers. Here are a few impressions. Warning: they're terrible. :b
> 
> John Legend: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qKPn9psalv
> 
> Toni Braxton: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u31JBYrtu7
> 
> Michael Jackson: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BSZvpLcj4B


Wow, nice voice. Really.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

LolaViola said:


> Sorry, but I have grown to really like this thread. I'm just not ready for it to fade away yet. I'm kinda being a follower right now. I enjoy impersonating singers. Here are a few impressions. Warning: they're terrible. :b
> 
> John Legend: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qKPn9psalv
> 
> Toni Braxton: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u31JBYrtu7
> 
> Michael Jackson: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BSZvpLcj4B


WOW that was Great!, you sounded like all 3 of them lol


----------



## Gamaur

lwilson85 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s06YFERyJ60q


Well done mate. 

It's good to put a voice to the smile! You sound like you're a proper nice guy.


----------



## LolaViola

Wagnerian said:


> Wow, nice voice. Really.





ilovejehovah777 said:


> WOW that was Great!, you sounded like all 3 of them lol


 Thank you. Thank you kindly. I had fun with it.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

I got daring.....I got longer......I got poetic 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Pov7t99qVn


----------



## spiritedaway

I wanted to record my voice but I got nervous and deleted it. Maybe one sat ill overcome my fear of speaking on mics :3


----------



## beli mawr

Took a couple of takes of record-I sound like an idiot-delete, but wth, here ya go.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s09slSkEG4UD


----------



## Gamaur

beli mawr said:


> Took a couple of takes of record-I sound like an idiot-delete, but wth, here ya go.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s09slSkEG4UD


You have an awesome accent bro. Sounds like you could be friends with Rocky Balboa.


----------



## LolaViola

beli mawr said:


> Took a couple of takes of record-I sound like an idiot-delete, but wth, here ya go.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s09slSkEG4UD


I freaking love your accent. Your voice is awesome.


----------



## beli mawr

Gamaur said:


> You have an awesome accent bro. Sounds like you could be friends with Rocky Balboa.





LolaViola said:


> I freaking love your accent. Your voice is awesome.


Thanks to you both .

When I was younger, it would have been Henry Hill and Tommy DeVito who I'd have wanted to hang out with.


----------



## Nibs

Here's my humble contribution >.<

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FlL3K9vE0S


----------



## Pen

ugh

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XBt9RgcKj5


----------



## OwlGirl

Pen said:


> ugh
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XBt9RgcKj5


Such a sweet & colorful voice Pen x


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

beli mawr said:


> Took a couple of takes of record-I sound like an idiot-delete, but wth, here ya go.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s09slSkEG4UD


you are killing this thread with ur accent man


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

Wagnerian said:


> Here are some of my impressions:
> 
> *German/ Arnold Schwarzeneggar: * http://vocaroo.com/i/s14RZY44rMTR
> 
> *Indian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s1w4kMsk66pa
> 
> *Southern/ Paula Deen* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C9PivTSE8O
> 
> *Russian:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s04JWoDKYafL
> 
> *English:* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cnu80lb9UO


this is brilliant

you should do "get down!" "get to the choppa!"


----------



## Marko3

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eUx1t1VPBW


----------



## Scrooge

Damn you guys are brave :clap


----------



## beli mawr

SpiderInTheCorner said:


> you are killing this thread with ur accent man


sorry dude, what can I say


----------



## dal user

Pen said:


> ugh
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XBt9RgcKj5


Its nice to hear an accent that I recognise for a change lol

Usually its mostly Americans and people from down south


----------



## tea111red

Wagnerian said:


> Here are some of my impressions:
> 
> *Southern/ Paula Deen* http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C9PivTSE8O


loool


----------



## Pen

Rich91 said:


> Its nice to hear an accent that I recognise for a change lol
> 
> Usually its mostly Americans and people from down south


Ha 



OwlGirl said:


> Such a sweet & colorful voice Pen x


Thank you ☺


----------



## Elad

handsup said:


> My new record:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q1xPB9cQYg


thats actually pretty good, whats the translation?


----------



## tea111red

LolaViola said:


> Sorry, but I have grown to really like this thread. I'm just not ready for it to fade away yet. I'm kinda being a follower right now. I enjoy impersonating singers. Here are a few impressions. Warning: they're terrible. :b
> 
> John Legend: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qKPn9psalv
> 
> Toni Braxton: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u31JBYrtu7
> 
> Michael Jackson: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BSZvpLcj4B


Lol, the Michael Jackson one was my favorite.


----------



## OwlGirl

Marko3 said:


> I dont know how... but all the girls here on SAS have such epic voices...
> 
> Like theyre so kind and nice ....and such cute/sometimes sexy voices... really not fair they have SA, so they cannot see how wonderful they r...


Must be nice.


----------



## steviejb

I currently have a stinking cold, so rather than let you all hear me blowing my nose with a barely audible voice, I thought I'd link an old Twitch highlight where I was having a good time.


----------



## handsup

Elad said:


> thats actually pretty good, whats the translation?


It's hard to translate this rap but I'll try for you, man! Coz it was written for rhymes. It's like:

Drink all bottles and be drunk as hell
I crush you like akebono, it's just like sumo
adrenalin is 100%, this rap is an extreme sport
I hit the target when I focused on it and the report came to me
The fire is still ember, ask your friends

Don't panic dude, shove that sword up to your a**
Keep eating your own brain and stay away from me...

Etc etc..


----------



## paleasian

I wanted to do this so bad so i went out and bought a mic! the insecurities i have relating to the sound of my voice is probably one of the biggest barriers i have with my SA so if you could comment on how i sound that would be great

Warning its a little loud
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WPDMp5AvBI


----------



## Illidan

I'll probably post a Twitch video sometime soon.

Vocaroo makes me feel a little awkward.


----------



## paleasian

whats the difference?


----------



## beli mawr

LolaViola said:


> Pizza pizza pizza
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1joY4RYxSwQ


Sorry Lola, been meaning to do this since I saw your post, never got around to it 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s03C2El5TquI


----------



## LolaViola

beli mawr said:


> Sorry Lola, been meaning to do this since I saw your post, never got around to it
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s03C2El5TquI


Hey...










Lol...funny thing is I don't even eat Pizza Hut anymore. I can't even friggin look at their pizza now. I can't even friggin look.


----------



## tlrc

paleasian said:


> I wanted to do this so bad so i went out and bought a mic! the insecurities i have relating to the sound of my voice is probably one of the biggest barriers i have with my SA so if you could comment on how i sound that would be great
> 
> Warning its a little loud
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WPDMp5AvBI


Your voice is awesome! I don't think there's any reason for you to be insecure about it. 
My voice, however, is terrible. It's very high-pitched and childish. Maybe one of these days I'll work up the nerve to post a recording.


----------



## spititout

lolz http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lolsexyLxM


----------



## beli mawr

LolaViola said:


> Hey...
> 
> Lol...funny thing is I don't even eat Pizza Hut anymore. I can't even friggin look at their pizza now. I can't even friggin look.


Good, you're better off  That stuff tastes like... dough.

Now...


----------



## LolaViola

^
Looks yummy. Me want it now lol


----------



## Gentlecrab

I have a low voice so this song seemed appropriate.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gg8u0Mlm5y


----------



## idoughnutknow

Gentlecrab said:


> I have a low voice so this song seemed appropriate.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gg8u0Mlm5y


----------



## vocaltonata31

I didn't know what to say!...Until I opened my eyes, and there was my script! Apologies for the horrible audio quality.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17AKggGhF61


----------



## Owllette

paleasian said:


> I wanted to do this so bad so i went out and bought a mic! the insecurities i have relating to the sound of my voice is probably one of the biggest barriers i have with my SA so if you could comment on how i sound that would be great
> 
> Warning its a little loud
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WPDMp5AvBI


I'm from the South too.  Your voice doesn't sound weird. It's actually pretty pleasant to listen to.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0myxkOSFIlZ


----------



## beli mawr

All these talented people with your impersonations... I would try one, but can't think of any I could pull off.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Took a couple of tries, but I managed to produce a recording that I considered to be of acceptable quality.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qX6I7D4nr7


----------



## SmartCar

LolaViola said:


> Me singing a little (very little) original song. Doing this made me so nervous. Sorry if it's loud and/or terrible.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kRA509nfEM


----------



## SmartCar

Hmm.. i guess i should have just bumped this thread up.. oh well here's my beautiful singing voice :b

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13oKzSK299U


----------



## LolaViola

SmartCar said:


>


 Awww, thank you kindly. You've got quite a good voice there yourself. Nice range. I'm impressed. :clap


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P4EHmgaXk7


----------



## a degree of freedom

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P4EHmgaXk7


Hey!! You copied my color bars!!

Or not ... but high five for color bars anyway. I did listen, also, and I liked your voice.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

senkora said:


> Hey!! You copied my color bars!!
> 
> Or not ... but high five for color bars anyway. I did listen, also, and I liked your voice.


Color bars? Well, I was here first!


----------



## a degree of freedom

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Color bars? Well, I was here first!


Well just help yourself then! But seriously, if you could like put "image courtesy of senkora" in your sig, I think we could call it even.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

senkora said:


> Well just help yourself then! But seriously, if you could like put "image courtesy of senkora" in your sig, I think we could call it even.


I'm confused, lol.


----------



## Barakiel

I've posted my voice here before, but it was from a reading. Maybe later I'll try to come up with something to say on the spot :afr


----------



## laysiaj

This is much easier to do with a script.


----------



## n0there

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JPVsDoJKXG


----------



## laysiaj

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DH6RCNAOyH


----------



## tea111red

Shoegazer83 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JPVsDoJKXG


Cool accent!


----------



## n0there

tea111red said:


> Cool accent!


Haha, you think? Well thank you.


----------



## dadadoom

Shoegazer83 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JPVsDoJKXG


Haha, that was funny.


----------



## ruthy24

Shoegazer83 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JPVsDoJKXG


I like your accent!


----------



## dadadoom

Mine comes with my parrot Kami adding his part <3

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nTA6mG2Eb9


----------



## Cotopaxi

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zGhrQK96mF

... yeah


----------



## Vacateer

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GKhPocrqnM

whee


----------



## TheDigitalMan

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UUTrvyrhc7


----------



## dadadoom

I like the sense of belonging or contact this exchange of voices brings. Pretty cool!


----------



## KmRenee

I got nervous with only saying a couple words >.< but posting this I think is a step forward.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vG5982dJeT


----------



## Cmasch

My mic is awful but here is this I guess lmao http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BhZgPR4psD


----------



## n0there

dadadoom said:


> Haha, that was funny.






ruthy24 said:


> I like your accent!


Heh, thank you ruthy!


----------



## Barakiel

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BNqct1uy5l

:um


----------



## RestlessNative

Corporal Clegg said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BNqct1uy5l
> 
> :um


Is that actually you're voice? Gawd I love it.


----------



## flarf

relax with me

http://vocaroo.com/i/s14fV1FjDi40


----------



## flarf

get this guap with me

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QzfcR1kGEk


----------



## that quiet foreigner

Cotopaxi said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zGhrQK96mF
> 
> ... yeah


Same.


----------



## Carlfrukt

http://vocaroo.com/i/s04KSro7a5OC


----------



## Steinerz

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qSiEsKf22P


----------



## bfs

Don't laugh

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HLOaBo5KKp


----------



## reaffected

Just me:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Nar2vk4Wtk


----------



## reaffected

bfs said:


> Don't laugh
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HLOaBo5KKp


I laughed... ><


----------



## Kevin001

My voice sucks......:sigh

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QmvGhyTvFp


----------



## LolaViola

Kevin001 said:


> My voice sucks......:sigh
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QmvGhyTvFp


Nuh-uh. It's nice.


----------



## bfs

reaffected said:


> I laughed... ><


lollll


----------



## AngelClare

You guys are so brave. I could never do this. Anyway, I'm glad my mic is broken.


----------



## eveningbat

AngelClare said:


> You guys are so brave. I could never do this. Anyway, I'm glad my mic is broken.


Right, I am lacking the courage to do it either.


----------



## Darktower776

reaffected said:


> Just me:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Nar2vk4Wtk


You have a nice voice. You sound very sweet and kind. :yes


----------



## muchlia25

Wow this thread makes me feel so much better. I thought I was the only one who hated talking on the phones because thought voice wasn't good enough


----------



## zoslow

removed.


----------



## Terry1985

Here's my crappy voice.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QylpB5uVrU


----------



## SmartCar

Carlfrukt said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04KSro7a5OC





Steiner of Thule said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qSiEsKf22P


You guys have great voices:yes


----------



## Steinerz

SmartCar said:


> You guys have great voices:yes


Oh thanks lol. I forgot what I was watching


----------



## SmartCar

Steiner of Thule said:


> Oh thanks lol. I forgot what I was watching


Yeah i heard something in the background :lol ..haven't heard from ya' in awhile Steiner, how are ya'


----------



## Steinerz

SmartCar said:


> Yeah i heard something in the background :lol ..haven't heard from ya' in awhile Steiner, how are ya'


I'm doin okay I guess in some ways. Maybe not in other ways but that is besides the point!


----------



## EeekARat

Steiner of Thule said:


> I'm doin okay I guess in some ways. Maybe not in other ways but that is besides the point!


what were you watching?thought it was porn at first before I realized it was anime


----------



## Steinerz

EeekARat said:


> what were you watching?thought it was porn at first before I realized it was anime


I think if I remember, a guess, it was lolicore music. I wanted to make people wonder lol


----------



## reaffected

Darktower776 said:


> You have a nice voice. You sound very sweet and kind. :yes


Thank you  Here is one of my laugh just for giggles (I know, pun). I was absolutely _delighted _to see a manatee that close in the wild for the first time.


----------



## TryingMara

Shoegazer83 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JPVsDoJKXG


English accents are phenomenal.



dadadoom said:


> Mine comes with my parrot Kami adding his part <3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nTA6mG2Eb9


Very cool!



Cotopaxi said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zGhrQK96mF
> 
> ... yeah


Love this. That is how I feel 99% of the time. When I actually have something to say, I can't seem to get it out. You have a very cool voice though.

These voice threads are easily my favorite threads on SAS. I love hearing everyone!


----------



## SwtSurrender

TheDigitalMan said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UUTrvyrhc7


Ooooh aaaahhh :love2


----------



## Bbpuff

http://vocaroo.com/i/s10lLKNDRWM1

:c


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Some voice-style practicing I did a while back. Quality isn't as good as in the actual recording.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1UDyatg8m8Q

Here's the original for those interested:


----------



## Bbpuff

In a Lonely Place said:


> What were you gonna say? :laugh:


It shall forever remain a mystery...


----------



## ocean man

heh i realllllllyy hate my voice but whatever i don't have much to lose
http://vocaroo.com/i/s17bEKQEM0SB


----------



## SuperSky

[email protected] distortion
And/or turn down your volume and cover your ears. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZjMo7WOrsu


----------



## killahwail

SuperSky said:


> [email protected] distortion
> And/or turn down your volume and cover your ears.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZjMo7WOrsu


Cover or original? Pretty decent, factoring in the sound quality.


----------



## SuperSky

Callsign said:


> Awesome playing and singing skills, maybe you ought to to do one of those youtube channels with music being played on the persons guitar, someone could just show the hands and guitar if that would be less anxiety producing I don't know.





killahwail said:


> Cover or original? Pretty decent, factoring in the sound quality.


Thanks guys 

Tis a cover:


----------



## killahwail

SuperSky said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Tis a cover:


Well your version sounds better. I'm not just saying that to be nice. That's not my style.>


----------



## SD92

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JSdzj3YhnX

I recorded it a few weeks ago, so Vocaroo will probably delete it soon. They delete things after a few weeks.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s12UyUphyScf

And that's me just reading out some random Pro Evolution Soccer results.


----------



## rosecolored

flarf said:


> get this guap with me
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QzfcR1kGEk


Love your voice.


----------



## flarf

Hey thanks! May u be a money magnet for all ur days


----------



## That Random Guy

*Preach it!*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s089BkWrAMka


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm feelin' ridiculous, so i 'sang' to "cooking by the book" from lazytown with some fake-*** murikan accent. don't judge meh peeps. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s16RoO688mb


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i also recorded my normal voice, for your listening enjoyment. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1SE8SrUmuCJ


----------



## Malek

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jVz0Ztb9xq Meh.


----------



## tea111red

Malek said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jVz0Ztb9xq Meh.


Haha. Nice to hear you!


----------



## Malek

tea111red said:


> Haha. Nice to hear you!


Really? People rarely say that, thanks! Perhaps I'll try again with a lil more effort then? Hm.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kWh4t6Wnh0






Edit: It's a good thing vocaroo recordings are temporary.


----------



## tea111red

Malek said:


> Really? People rarely say that, thanks! Perhaps I'll try again with a lil more effort then? Hm.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kWh4t6Wnh0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's a good thing vocaroo recordings are temporary.


pretty good!


----------



## Ntln

Malek said:


> Really? People rarely say that, thanks! Perhaps I'll try again with a lil more effort then? Hm.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kWh4t6Wnh0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's a good thing vocaroo recordings are temporary.


Your voice sounds awesome, you should consider a career as a narrator or voice actor or something, I can totally see it happening


----------



## Sean07

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QArmZ3Y0pO


----------



## Just Tony

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LFvuBiiLuK


----------



## SilkyJay

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bQyuehOxWB


----------



## Malek

Ntln said:


> Your voice sounds awesome, you should consider a career as a narrator or voice actor or something, I can totally see it happening


I can't see it dude but nice of you to say. Perhaps my perception is different or I'm just hearing my voice differently, idk? The three blokes afterwards have a better shot at something like that, especially the first dude with the accent. *nods*



Yajyklis10 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bQyuehOxWB


omg that's a Stephen King quote if I'm not mistaken, awesome!


----------



## kesker

reaffected said:


> Just me:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Nar2vk4Wtk


your voice has music in it. do you sing?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Thank god this isnt the thread I posted my voice on. I was getting worried.


----------



## reaffected

kesker said:


> your voice has music in it. do you sing?


Eons ago I was singing with a bunch of youth friends at a church event and everyone kept turning and looking at me. Several said I had a good voice. I think it's just because it was softer singing. Pretty sure I can't project! I suppose it isn't dreadful on the ears.

Interesting observation though!


----------



## Abbeh

reaffected said:


> Eons ago I was singing with a bunch of youth friends at a church event and everyone kept turning and looking at me. Several said I had a good voice.  I think it's just because it was softer singing. Pretty sure I can't project! I suppose it isn't dreadful on the ears.
> 
> Interesting observation though!


Your voice is super cute!


----------



## TheWildeOne

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mcsrSCgWzW

I do not have positive feelings about my voice. I doubt this is an uncommon phenomenon here.


----------



## ToeSnails

@*ravens*

Just for you

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kQVRNkw0yc

Your face is staring at me
Eyes bright like the stars
Just like the blinding headlights
from a highway full of cars

You stand out like a red Ferrari
I just can't help it, I'm sorry
Seeing you sleep next to me, on my phone
Every night, pretending you're my own

Like a cherry blossom in spring,
Oh the joy your pictures bring

Like the warmth of summer
I feel heat in my nether

Much like the leaves of autumn
I'm getting weak in my bottom

And finally in winter, like hot cocoa in a cup
I ask you, ravens, will you come and heat me up?


----------



## gopherinferno

ToeSnails said:


> @*ravens*
> 
> Just for you
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kQVRNkw0yc
> 
> Your face is staring at me
> Eyes bright like the stars
> Just like the blinding headlights
> from a highway full of cars
> 
> You stand out like a red Ferrari
> I just can't help it, I'm sorry
> Seeing you sleep next to me, on my phone
> Every night, pretending you're my own
> 
> Like a cherry blossom in spring,
> Oh the joy your pictures bring
> 
> Like the warmth of summer
> I feel heat in my nether
> 
> Much like the leaves of autumn
> I'm getting weak in my bottom
> 
> And finally in winter, like hot cocoa in a cup
> I ask you, ravens, will you come and heat me up?


----------



## Autumn26

ToeSnails said:


> @*ravens*
> 
> Just for you
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kQVRNkw0yc
> 
> Your face is staring at me
> Eyes bright like the stars
> Just like the blinding headlights
> from a highway full of cars
> 
> You stand out like a red Ferrari
> I just can't help it, I'm sorry
> Seeing you sleep next to me, on my phone
> Every night, pretending you're my own
> 
> Like a cherry blossom in spring,
> Oh the joy your pictures bring
> 
> Like the warmth of summer
> I feel heat in my nether
> 
> Much like the leaves of autumn
> I'm getting weak in my bottom
> 
> And finally in winter, like hot cocoa in a cup
> I ask you, ravens, will you come and heat me up?


That looks like fun! Here is my heartfelt contribution to this:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s02pMQG5zh1C


----------



## Surly Wurly

Autumn26 said:


> That looks like fun! Here is my heartfelt contribution to this:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02pMQG5zh1C


that was actually really fun, you should definitely do drama, lots of energy in there


----------



## Apoc

ToeSnails said:


> @*ravens*
> 
> Just for you
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kQVRNkw0yc
> 
> Your face is staring at me
> Eyes bright like the stars
> Just like the blinding headlights
> from a highway full of cars
> 
> You stand out like a red Ferrari
> I just can't help it, I'm sorry
> Seeing you sleep next to me, on my phone
> Every night, pretending you're my own
> 
> Like a cherry blossom in spring,
> Oh the joy your pictures bring
> 
> Like the warmth of summer
> I feel heat in my nether
> 
> Much like the leaves of autumn
> I'm getting weak in my bottom
> 
> And finally in winter, like hot cocoa in a cup
> I ask you, ravens, will you come and heat me up?


I was going to record reading this but the recording sounds too crap. 

ToeSnails, ToeSnails,
I hope that your love fails,
Ravens cares not for your nether,
No matter the weather,

You do plenty of stalking,
and far too much talking,
but can your love prove,
you can do the walking?


----------



## TheWildeOne

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NUR5yZXVR4

I sing to you the song of my people.


----------



## gopherinferno

TheWildeOne said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NUR5yZXVR4
> 
> I sing to you the song of my people.


did...

did you make that sound....with your...voice? the one, like...in your head...face...body??


----------



## TheWildeOne

gopherinferno said:


> did...
> 
> did you make that sound....with your...voice? the one, like...in your head...face...body??


No, it's a sound I keep trapped inside the disembodied shrunken head on my desk, like Odysseus' bag of winds. I have unleashed

... Really though, I'm just part-raptor.


----------



## Zaac

ToeSnails said:


> @*ravens*
> 
> Just for you
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kQVRNkw0yc
> 
> Your face is staring at me
> Eyes bright like the stars
> Just like the blinding headlights
> from a highway full of cars
> 
> You stand out like a red Ferrari
> I just can't help it, I'm sorry
> Seeing you sleep next to me, on my phone
> Every night, pretending you're my own
> 
> Like a cherry blossom in spring,
> Oh the joy your pictures bring
> 
> Like the warmth of summer
> I feel heat in my nether
> 
> Much like the leaves of autumn
> I'm getting weak in my bottom
> 
> And finally in winter, like hot cocoa in a cup
> I ask you, ravens, will you come and heat me up?


I all of a sudden feel violated.


----------



## ToeSnails

Zaac said:


> I all of a sudden feel violated.


I tend to do that to people.


----------



## Orbiter

Some little talk about Jupiter, my favourite planet (I was pretty nervous).
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P1lqybrdxK


----------



## Findedeux

I have always wanted to do a gay Ben Stein impression of "Clear Eyes"

And Voila: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AAMddosGl7


----------



## DarrellLicht

Findedeux said:


> I have always wanted to do a gay Ben Stein impression of "Clear Eyes"
> 
> And Voila: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AAMddosGl7


Impressive :yes


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

A little sample of my voice:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jNvlTPNPiu


----------



## Lepoem

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0URKjE9J8Pn

A few lines from a poem I wrote.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I like this thread. Feels like we are closer than we really are.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Orbiter said:


> Some little talk about Jupiter, my favourite planet (I was pretty nervous).
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P1lqybrdxK


Your voice sounds so much different from what I would have Imagined.


----------



## tea111red

Orbiter said:


> Some little talk about Jupiter, my favourite planet (I was pretty nervous).
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P1lqybrdxK


You should say that in German, haha.


----------



## Orbiter

Icedout said:


> Your voice sounds so much different from what I would have Imagined.


What have you imagined?


----------



## Orbiter

tea111red said:


> You should say that in German, haha.


Why?


----------



## tea111red

Orbiter said:


> Why?


Because German sounds cool.


----------



## Orbiter

tea111red said:


> Because German sounds cool.


Not when I speak it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Orbiter said:


> What have you imagined?


Definitely darker, and you also didn't have a German accent.


----------



## Orbiter

Icedout said:


> Definitely darker.


Oh well, thanks man.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Orbiter said:


> Oh well, thanks man.


You also didn't have a german accent either!! :nerd:


----------



## Orbiter

Icedout said:


> You also didn't have a german accent either!! :nerd:


Do I look like a german?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Orbiter said:


> Do I look like a german?


I don't think you look like the stereotypical German, no (Older pictures).

With your current picture I can't pinpoint a stereotypical destination anymore. You could be from anywhere except Asia, and Africa excluding the middle east - You could have been a mix from down there.

Some people say I look russian, some italian, some spanish 
Try to imagine that mix.


----------



## Orbiter

Icedout said:


> I don't think you look like the stereotypical German, no (Older pictures).
> 
> With your current picture I can't pinpoint a stereotypical destination anymore. You could be from anywhere except Asia, and Africa excluding the middle east - You could have been a mix from down there.
> 
> Some people say I look russian, some italian, some spanish
> Try to imagine that mix.


I think I have ancestors from Georgia (the country of course), so Asia wouldn't be completely wrong.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Orbiter said:


> I think I have ancestors from Georgia (the country of course), so Asia wouldn't be completely wrong.


Yes, I was about to edit in Russia as well  Whenever I say Asia it's just normal of me to think of Chinese, Koreans, Vietnamese and Japanese people, so I meant like, not those countries.


----------



## NerdlySquared

CharlotteTortoise said:


> A little sample of my voice:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jNvlTPNPiu


Your voice is really soothing Charlotte  I think you would be great at narrating something melow 

Cheers


----------



## NerdlySquared

Orbiter said:


> Some little talk about Jupiter, my favourite planet (I was pretty nervous).
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P1lqybrdxK[/QUOTE
> 
> You do sound difrent than I imagined Orbiter, more low key somehow compared to your empassioned posts. I have to agree on Jupiter being fascinating  Congrats on having the courage to post your voice especially when nervous


----------



## Orbiter

NerdlySquared said:


> Orbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some little talk about Jupiter, my favourite planet (I was pretty nervous).
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P1lqybrdxK[/QUOTE
> 
> You do sound difrent than I imagined Orbiter, more low key somehow compared to your empassioned posts. I have to agree on Jupiter being fascinating  Congrats on having the courage to post your voice especially when nervous
> 
> 
> 
> Empassioned?
> Well that's great
Click to expand...


----------



## Findedeux

You were whispering the whole time?



CharlotteTortoise said:


> A little sample of my voice:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jNvlTPNPiu


----------



## Findedeux

Nice voice.



Lepoem said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0URKjE9J8Pn
> 
> A few lines from a poem I wrote.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Findedeux said:


> You were whispering the whole time?


Yes kind of whispering, it feels weird speaking at my phone with it's voice recorder app.


----------



## Barakiel

CharlotteTortoise said:


> A little sample of my voice:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jNvlTPNPiu


Mysterious, I like it.


----------



## Shawn81

reaffected said:


> Just me:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Nar2vk4Wtk


10/10 would allow stalking.


----------



## MCHB

Repost from the accent thread. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e9bGYSlBjS


----------



## reaffected

Shawn81 said:


> 10/10 would allow stalking.


:lol I see what you did there! I'm no it like nutella! Thank you though


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Lepoem said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0URKjE9J8Pn
> 
> A few lines from a poem I wrote.


ooooo. very sultry.. you must must be a radio announcer! I think my heart beat faster listening to your voice


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

reaffected said:


> Thank you  Here is one of my laugh just for giggles (I know, pun). I was absolutely _delighted _to see a manatee that close in the wild for the first time.


I'm not just saying this because we're buddies but this is thee _CUTEST_ giggle I've ever heard :mushy

so adorable


----------



## reaffected

Slippin Jimmy said:


> I'm not just saying this because we're buddies but this is thee _CUTEST_ giggle I've ever heard :mushy
> 
> so adorable


Ty! I have more incoming! :yay


----------



## SD92

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QlgkzUmMy8

I just read the local newspaper headlines.


----------



## chaosinfyrno

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LalM11Pesd


----------



## Wizard Lizard

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zCf0pec3Aq

What do you guys think?


----------



## Barakiel

I tried reading some Italian from a book of mine :um

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pEtgE6G3Xh


----------



## Barakiel

Wizard Lizard said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zCf0pec3Aq
> 
> What do you guys think?


nice, I can imagine this being the voice pf the Ratchet-looking dude in your avatar.


----------



## SummerRae

ah well, vocaroo on this comp is total shlit.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

This is me reading Ariel's Song from The Tempest by Shakespeare.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bk6OhwLEIL


----------



## Kevin001

CharlotteLydea said:


> This is me reading Ariel's Song from The Tempest by Shakespeare.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bk6OhwLEIL


Great voice . I'm so jealous of everyone's voice on here, my voice sucks.


----------



## Constellations

Really considered doing this to help with my fear, but the quality just sucks


----------



## My Hearse

FallingOrchids said:


> Really considered doing this to help with my fear, but the quality just sucks


----------



## Constellations

Mr. Pepe said:


>


OMG

This Pepe obsession has spiralled out of control


----------



## My Hearse

FallingOrchids said:


> OMG
> 
> This Pepe obsession has spiralled out of control


I am Pepe...

Now just do it!!


----------



## Constellations

Mr. Pepe said:


> I am Pepe...
> 
> Now just do it!!


I'm telling you my sound quality is realllllyyy bad, don't want to hurt anyone's ears :lol


----------



## pinkkawaii

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JuKWfBlqoG

I only felt comfortable doing it in Japanese...
It's the lyrics from my favorite song. 
Translation: I painted your eyes. Look here, smiling eyes. Love is only you. Just for right now, smile.


----------



## SmartCar

pinkkawaii said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JuKWfBlqoG
> 
> I only felt comfortable doing it in Japanese...
> It's the lyrics from my favorite song.
> Translation: I painted your eyes. Look here, smiling eyes. Love is only you. Just for right now, smile.


----------



## nujabes23

Autumn26 said:


> That looks like fun! Here is my heartfelt contribution to this:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02pMQG5zh1C


lolz you sounds exactly like one of those phone sex line robots that pick up when you call the "1800" number.

"cmon baby go ahead and whip IT out, no your credit card number slilly." happens everytime.


----------



## pinkkawaii

SmartCar said:


>


Thank you! I needed some reassurance. I'm very self-conscious about my voice


----------



## SmartCar

pinkkawaii said:


> Thank you! I needed some reassurance. I'm very self-conscious about my voice


No need, you have a lovely voice; very _anime_:smile2:


----------



## iminnocentenough

I'm going to do one of these voice samples soon.

Someone give me a sentence to say! I'll say anything as long as it's a sentence long.


----------



## Autumn26

nujabes23 said:


> lolz you sounds exactly like one of those phone sex line robots that pick up when you call the "1800" number.
> 
> "cmon baby go ahead and whip IT out, no your credit card number slilly." happens everytime.


LOL WHAT?! Really?? I assure you, I only have the most innocent intentions! =D


----------



## nujabes23

Autumn26 said:


> LOL WHAT?! Really?? I assure you, I only have the most innocent intentions! =D


you should really look into that you would make a pretty sweet phone sex person. :mushy


----------



## NuthinSimple

Lol http://vocaroo.com/i/s09j9WEKfhwj


----------



## Scaredypanda

I feel a tad anxious to post this here but need to get outta my comfort zone ><
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hyhbTYxLP5

I'm reading the beginning of chapter 8 from The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams.
(pleasedontkillmeformypronunciationmistakes)


----------



## Shawn81

Scaredypanda said:


> I feel a tad anxious to post this here but need to get outta my comfort zone ><
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hyhbTYxLP5
> 
> I'm reading the beginning of chapter 8 from The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams.
> (pleasedontkillmeformypronunciationmistakes)


Cute voice and accent.


----------



## Rixy

Autumn26 said:


> That looks like fun! Here is my heartfelt contribution to this:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02pMQG5zh1C


:love2:love2:love2

Here's some Yeats in yo face, y'all:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RXsZKjRWPK



> Had I the heavens' embroidered cloths,
> Enwrought with golden and silver light,
> The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
> Of night and light and the half-light,
> I would spread the cloths under your feet:
> But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
> I have spread my dreams under your feet;
> Tread softly because you tread on my dreams.


Try to see if you can guess this one. I think it might be a little too high brow for most:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vMcvpq4sX6


----------



## Autumn26

Rixy said:


> :love2:love2:love2
> 
> Here's some Yeats in yo face, y'all:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RXsZKjRWPK
> 
> Try to see if you can guess this one. I think it might be a little too high brow for most:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vMcvpq4sX6


Wow, you sound just like kesha, 20/10.

But really, you sound SUPER familiar to me! Have we spoken before?! Maybe in a group or something.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I tried some Undertale voice acting lol....... I might try and record a better one today and I'll update this post if I do.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TkyFgi5C4a

I think my Papyrus voice is a bit better than my Sans voice. I don't think my voice is naturally deep or 'laid back' enough for Sans. I guess I'll have to work on that.  Btw I also had to fake an American accent, lol. Obviously they're not going to sound right in an Australian accent, lol. 

UPDATE: improved version is here: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jqospJVhTs


----------



## ShatteredGlass

FallingOrchids said:


> OMG
> 
> This Pepe obsession has spiralled out of control


pepe is objective perfection what are you on about :-OOOO


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I did an improved version of my Undertale voice acting trial. It's of Sans and Papyrus' first scene in Undertale. I think I did a pretty good job... though it's kind of hard to do these voices in a higher range, as in exclaming emotion. I'm a newbie to this sort of thing, after all. As such, they're slightly grey in terms of emotions. :/

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jqospJVhTs


----------



## dragongirl

Is it bad that I clicked on this thread just to listen to all of the English men? <3


----------



## StephCurry

dragongirl said:


> Is it bad that I clicked on this thread just to listen to all of the English men? <3


Absolutely. Shame on you.


----------



## SwtSurrender

It came out kind of loud, it's so loud omg! Hey yo check it out.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1eGytbuEsif


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Yep. haha

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lCWZtkir97


----------



## tea111red

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yep. haha
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lCWZtkir97


Nice to hear you.....you sound pleasant like I imagined, heh.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> Nice to hear you.....you sound pleasant like I imagined, heh.


Thanks Tea! Let's hear you. :smile2:


----------



## tea111red

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Thanks Tea! Let's hear you. :smile2:


lol, I posted a short, short sample awhile back and it was too awful ( uke ) and nerve wracking having it up so I took it down. Don't know if I'll do it again.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> lol, I posted a short, short sample awhile back and it was too awful ( uke ) and nerve wracking having it up so I took it down. Don't know if I'll do it again.


Fair enough. Love to hear your voice too though.


----------



## Kevin001

dreamingmind said:


> It came out kind of loud, it's so loud omg! Hey yo check it out.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1eGytbuEsif


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DTpoztyupY



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yep. haha
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lCWZtkir97


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jYvTosTALH


----------



## SwtSurrender

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DTpoztyupY


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wGEHBSRgVH


----------



## Kevin001

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wGEHBSRgVH


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GSpLGYIopS


----------



## SwtSurrender

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GSpLGYIopS


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cZMMzxkPWz


----------



## SwtSurrender

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DTpoztyupY


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0oiQXxDgJVX


----------



## Kevin001

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0oiQXxDgJVX


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lyf4DZgtVv


----------



## TheChainTV

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07VD9j0mo34

Well since all ya folks doing the same might as well put mine out  I do normal Videos about my games and Live stream soo im not afraid to show my self and my voice ^^ My voice is built for radio once i get a newer microphone ^^


----------



## sajs

TheChainTV said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07VD9j0mo34
> 
> Well since all ya folks doing the same might as well put mine out  I do normal Videos about my games and Live stream soo im not afraid to show my self and my voice ^^ My voice is built for radio once i get a newer microphone ^^


Your real name is hero ?

Oh so you want to be friend with people with the same problems? What about the people with other problems? xenophroblem guy.


----------



## TheChainTV

sajs said:


> Your real name is hero ?
> 
> Oh so you want to be friend with people with the same problems? What about the people with other problems? xenophroblem guy.


Well Be Friends with anyone  I dont Alianate,and Ostrichize ^^:grin2:


----------



## sajs

TheChainTV said:


> Well Be Friends with anyone  I dont Alianate,and Ostrichize ^^:grin2:


It was a joke :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

@Kevin001

Thank you for your kind words. Professional eh? hehe

You have a nice voice too. It's soft and easy on the ears.


----------



## Kevin001

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. Professional eh? hehe
> 
> You have a nice voice too. It's soft and easy on the ears.


Np, I could listen to your voice all day.


----------



## SwtSurrender

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I haven't made a voice post in forever. This is an example of what I sound like. But the video does really fit any topics here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't have this computer issue anymore. Just went away mysteriously.


Damn you boy. First you be nice to me, then you're out here reporting my posts! That's it!


----------



## ToeSnails

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nM2h868xuw


----------



## Lucidfragments

Lol. This cracked me up and scared me a little


----------



## Lucidfragments

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yep. haha
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lCWZtkir97


Your voice is awesome!!!


----------



## Lucidfragments

ShatteredGlass said:


> I did an improved version of my Undertale voice acting trial. It's of Sans and Papyrus' first scene in Undertale. I think I did a pretty good job... though it's kind of hard to do these voices in a higher range, as in exclaming emotion. I'm a newbie to this sort of thing, after all. As such, they're slightly grey in terms of emotions. :/
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jqospJVhTs


You sound awesome!! Good job!


----------



## xxDark Horse

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0srnfBPyAMg

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06sDrMYJE3b

I had fun doing this.


----------



## Lucidfragments

Scaredypanda said:


> I feel a tad anxious to post this here but need to get outta my comfort zone ><
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hyhbTYxLP5
> 
> I'm reading the beginning of chapter 8 from The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams.
> (pleasedontkillmeformypronunciationmistakes)


Great pronounciation  and your voice is really sweet.


----------



## SwtSurrender

xxDark Horse said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0srnfBPyAMg
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s06sDrMYJE3b
> 
> I had fun doing this.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AdQRF3lBkP


----------



## TranquilityLane

xxDark Horse said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0srnfBPyAMg
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s06sDrMYJE3b
> 
> I had fun doing this.


That was some ace ****, dude!


----------



## SwtSurrender

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lyf4DZgtVv


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CNDTTzUpfH


----------



## SwtSurrender

ToeSnails said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nM2h868xuw


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZUp9wdpvmX


----------



## SwtSurrender

Rixy said:


> :love2:love2:love2
> 
> Here's some Yeats in yo face, y'all:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RXsZKjRWPK


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ur1PaYh3Ub


----------



## Karsten

http://vocaroo.com/i/s02izCs5m4bz


----------



## Kevin001

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CNDTTzUpfH


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iKKX82uxvk


----------



## MrsJones

Excuse the croaky voice, getting over a severe cold...but hey, at least Lizzy made it to 90, the parasitic hag!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06rvOv3ibX9


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Lucidfragments said:


> Your voice is awesome!!!


Awe. Thank you! :smile2:


----------



## MJA2

SaltnSweet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hZUMOBMxmT
> 
> Tryna get out of my comfort zone, so yep. I'm having a flu, so my voice sounds kinda..sick I guess, don't mind it,lol.


That's actually pretty nice, but aren't salt and sweet opposites?


----------



## AFoundLady

MJA2 said:


> That's actually pretty nice, but aren't salt and sweet opposites?


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ERBPkeJuiw


----------



## Kevin001

SaltnSweet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ERBPkeJuiw


:O

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XZsiBtbRwz


----------



## Amphoteric

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0M2DpAu28jT


----------



## MJA2

SaltnSweet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ERBPkeJuiw




http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Bc9xnFnSTe


----------



## Going Sane

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XZsiBtbRwz





SaltnSweet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ERBPkeJuiw


http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1BbnoGSRqIs/974fc430de16f2f9


----------



## Kevin001

Going crazy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1BbnoGSRqIs/974fc430de16f2f9


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1l68Gb4oFQ4


----------



## Going Sane

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aTDupBjXlL


----------



## Kevin001

Going crazy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aTDupBjXlL


:lol


----------



## AFoundLady

guys, did we really had to bring our ban thread conflicts to this thread too? lol


----------



## Overdrive

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hrQ6QONeKb

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hrQ6QONeKb


----------



## jealousisjelly

paying homage to the homie

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jUcqCEkBHV

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RJzNGqUjrq


----------



## SwtSurrender

Overdrive said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hrQ6QONeKb
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hrQ6QONeKb


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QPGjjYt1PP


----------



## SwtSurrender

jealousisjelly said:


> paying homage to the homie
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jUcqCEkBHV
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RJzNGqUjrq


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XYKFMQZPed


----------



## SwtSurrender

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02izCs5m4bz


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DKFyroa3WY


----------



## Karsten

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DKFyroa3WY


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X2lV9n7nw9


----------



## AFoundLady

Going crazy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1BbnoGSRqIs/974fc430de16f2f9


 http://vocaroo.com/i/s07eQKo81oPU


----------



## SwtSurrender

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X2lV9n7nw9


Wow, ok then.


----------



## Karsten

dreamingmind said:


> Wow, ok then.


ROFL.


----------



## Karsten

SaltnSweet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07eQKo81oPU


http://vocaroo.com/i/s151E91Yo9ZE


----------



## Noinfoprovided

http://bit.ly/1V8Jonv


----------



## Going Sane

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X2lV9n7nw9


hahahah that was epic xD


----------



## persona non grata

Amphoteric said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0M2DpAu28jT


I love your accent, and your recording is quite educational.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Overdrive said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hrQ6QONeKb
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hrQ6QONeKb


http://vocaroo.com/i/s19GxsdR8vvN


----------



## SplendidBob

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rspFHtOUxy


----------



## UltraShy

I don't even know how to do that.

Though anybody who wonders what I sound like can simply PM me and I'll give you my phone #.

A rare few SAS members have called me, typically while loaded with "liquid courage." Come on, I'm really not that scary.

Karl


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s19GxsdR8vvN


LOL! >

Bonjour madam...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://www.filedropper.com/darthvadersbreath >


----------



## SwtSurrender

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> LOL! >
> 
> Bonjour madam...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FxVQjCKR9G


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fxvqjckr9g


lmao! >


----------



## Myr

I desperately need to work on my poetry reading (because I suck at it) but here we go:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yVEDCjY63v


----------



## Myr

Longer piece cut from a journal.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VPHr70V5bV

Doing this is actually helping me to realize how weirdly monotone my voice is in recordings. In normal conversation it just goes all over the place.


----------



## Kevin001

Myr said:


> I desperately need to work on my poetry reading (because I suck at it) but here we go:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yVEDCjY63v


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Z25vGQqohw


----------



## Myr

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Z25vGQqohw


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VFSKDuVe4L :clap


----------



## Kevin001

Myr said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VFSKDuVe4L :clap


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yO5FxsC3rj


----------



## Myr

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yO5FxsC3rj


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tbiPKEEAt8

This is a pretty neat tool for improving speech tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

Myr said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tbiPKEEAt8
> 
> This is a pretty neat tool for improving speech tbh.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C3U3WWKm41


----------



## Friendonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s00Rcp0eXNA6

I sound gayer than I thought


----------



## JohnDoe26

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C3U3WWKm41


You literally look and sound exactly how I thought you would lol. Very laid back and chill.


----------



## Kevin001

JohnDoe26 said:


> You literally look and sound exactly how I thought you would lol. Very laid back and chill.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0llVShAFBWp


----------



## loneremo

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EMa0yRYzej

My voice sucks I know.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Myr said:


> I desperately need to work on my poetry reading (because I suck at it) but here we go:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yVEDCjY63v


I liked it!


----------



## uziq

alrighty

http://vocaroo.com/i/s00LtYoIpCI2


----------



## uziq

Myr said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tbiPKEEAt8
> 
> This is a pretty neat tool for improving speech tbh.


I agree, it's made me come to realize that I say "um" and "uhh" way too much.


----------



## rosecolored

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C3U3WWKm41


Your voice is soo nice, and you sound confident. I feel like this is something that you wouldn't have done a year ago, and now you seem to be doing it with ease. Told you things would get better.


----------



## Kevin001

rosecolored said:


> Your voice is soo nice, and you sound confident. I feel like this is something that you wouldn't have done a year ago, and now you seem to be doing it with ease. Told you things would get better.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fUjb7QbCkr

Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## rosecolored

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fUjb7QbCkr
> 
> Thanks! :squeeze


No problem. Keep it up :squeeze


----------



## Going Sane

loneremo said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EMa0yRYzej
> 
> My voice sucks I know.


lol nah, it doesnt suck.


----------



## Enkidu

Amphoteric said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0M2DpAu28jT


Very nice  You have a soft and very tranquil voice. What was the selection you read?


----------



## Amphoteric

Enkidu said:


> Very nice  You have a soft and very tranquil voice. What was the selection you read?


Thank you!  The bit I read was from a brochure I got in Belfast, titled "The Birds of Binevenagh".


----------



## Enkidu

Amphoteric said:


> Thank you!  The bit I read was from a brochure I got in Belfast, titled "The Birds of Binevenagh".


Interesting, not what I was expecting; fun nonetheless.  I may have to pluck up some courage and try this, as well


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Myr said:


> I desperately need to work on my poetry reading (because I suck at it) but here we go:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yVEDCjY63v


You have a beautiful voice. :wink2::kiss:


----------



## loneremo

Going crazy said:


> lol nah, it doesnt suck.


 thanks


----------



## Myr

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You have a beautiful voice. :wink2::kiss:


Haha, thanks. I used to hate my voice. Kinda still do. I feel like my natural register is a little higher but as I was growing up I got used to speaking with a lower register because I wanted to sound more like my brothers.


----------



## contact

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FxVQjCKR9G


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RtIdTr3TGf


----------



## SwtSurrender

contact said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RtIdTr3TGf


ROFL, you stalker! That's amazing! I can't stop laughing. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contact

dreamingmind said:


> ROFL, you stalker! That's amazing! I can't stop laughing. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha! :b :high5


----------



## Karsten

http://ryangruss.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/*******.jpg

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x8ycHEzqSJ


----------



## Going Sane

@thekloWN :lol


----------



## Karsten

Going crazy said:


> @*thekloWN* :lol












http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hpChptFoYD


----------



## Karsten

Going crazy said:


> @*thekloWN* :lol











http://vocaroo.com/i/s14NklcfAack


----------



## Karsten

Alright, I'm done. I've gotten it out of my system. Sorry.


----------



## millenniumman75

thekloWN said:


> Alright, I'm done. I've gotten it out of my system. Sorry.


I was expecting to actually hear your voice! :lol


----------



## Karsten

millenniumman75 said:


> I was expecting to actually hear your voice! :lol


I got you, baby.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WOg3wmQD4Y


----------



## millenniumman75

thekloWN said:


> I got you, baby.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WOg3wmQD4Y


Well done! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Not bad. You do have a cool radio voice. I expected to hear a New York City accent. You sound pretty good.


----------



## Karsten

millenniumman75 said:


> Well done! :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> Not bad. You do have a cool radio voice. I expected to hear a New York City accent. You sound pretty good.


Haha, no. I don't spend enough time in the city for it to have rubbed 'awf' on me.


----------



## Going Sane

Funny stuff @thekloWN lol


----------



## SwtSurrender

contact said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RtIdTr3TGf


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1eROjMMIv2i


----------



## Repix

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EHKmdL32lh


----------



## Kevin001

Amon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UVbf3zitHZ


http://vocaroo.com/i/s04aT1y8vnz5


----------



## SwtSurrender

Amon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UVbf3zitHZ


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PhBqG2RJEg


----------



## SwtSurrender

Amon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UVbf3zitHZ


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0bvYDXtNu9H


----------



## Andras96

http://vocaroo.com/i/s10IfbRMvxGF

I seriously hate my voice, lol.


----------



## contact

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1eROjMMIv2i


thank you!!!...sorry for not replying sooner I really only heard it just now...I wont be here for a while if you care


----------



## That Random Guy

*Mine--nothing special*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wEriB4zXsH


----------



## Friendonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MCJT7iaN9v

Do I sound like I'm 16/17? I was told I do, I'd like to know if others think so too.


----------



## SwtSurrender

contact said:


> thank you!!!...sorry for not replying sooner I really only heard it just now...I wont be here for a while if you care


Hey, no problem.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Andras96 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s10IfbRMvxGF
> 
> I seriously hate my voice, lol.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ABy8SMtUas


----------



## SplendidBob

Friendonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MCJT7iaN9v
> 
> Do I sound like I'm 16/17? I was told I do, I'd like to know if others think so too.


Not particularly imo, no.


----------



## SwtSurrender

That Random Guy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wEriB4zXsH


http://vocaroo.com/i/s02wFT5srZkb


----------



## SwtSurrender

Friendonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MCJT7iaN9v
> 
> Do I sound like I'm 16/17? I was told I do, I'd like to know if others think so too.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s09lFrwrxKSB
&
http://vocaroo.com/i/s03R3cephvpb


----------



## SwtSurrender

splendidbob said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rspFHtOUxy


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1n9r8eHMMUZ


----------



## SwtSurrender

Going crazy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aTDupBjXlL


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jPBUwW8dF6


----------



## SwtSurrender

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X2lV9n7nw9


http://vocaroo.com/i/s13VWWm779SM


----------



## SwtSurrender

uziq said:


> alrighty
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s00LtYoIpCI2


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fFahJph4XF


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yeaaaaah. I read a fanfic focused on Fluttershy and her.... lifestyle... in its entirety.

***warning -- mildly NSFW -- contains generally grotesque descriptions of extreme stink, farting, pooping in places other than the toilet, the S word, and graphic descriptions of unwashed genitals***

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1S2qmSBCxx1

bye


----------



## Friendonkey

@splendidbob
Great thanks!

@dreamingmind
lol I try not to sound singsongy


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04aT1y8vnz5


Not only is he human, he is ........ A mon. ba dum tss


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UVbf3zitHZ


i was expecting a robotic voice!


----------



## Kevin001

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Not only is he human, he is ........ A mon. ba dum tss


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0H2MFPfkgsg


----------



## SwtSurrender

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GzpZNffNA5


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02wFT5srZkb


Thank-you, I think.

- T.R.G.


----------



## Andras96

dreamingmind said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ABy8SMtUas


Thanks for mocking my voice!!


----------



## SwtSurrender

Andras96 said:


> Thanks for mocking my voice!!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VP5n0JlDUX


----------



## Repix

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06Eg6s4jm4Q


----------



## Ai

I'm fairly unfond of my speaking voice because I sound like a literal child. But here's this.

http://www.smule.com/recording/judy-kuhn-colors-of-the-wind-from-pocahontas/418178697_223436960

Boom.

Or something.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I'm fairly unfond of my speaking voice because I sound like a literal child. But here's this.
> 
> http://www.smule.com/recording/judy-kuhn-colors-of-the-wind-from-pocahontas/418178697_223436960
> 
> Boom.
> 
> Or something.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyxpvBhkBp


----------



## Aleida

@Ai wow 
I though the same as Kevin001. I don't know that song and movie, so I wasn't sure if it was you singing. Then I saw the comments below. You sing beautifully!


----------



## Going Sane

Raising awareness yo
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HYoL9vYMN5


----------



## LolaViola

Going crazy said:


> Raising awareness yo
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HYoL9vYMN5


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kzye23YDcP


----------



## Karsten

Going crazy said:


> Raising awareness yo
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HYoL9vYMN5












http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TML85ubDfC


----------



## Kevin001

@SaltnSweet

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0d7KHhoPuPJ


----------



## Repix

So I made up a radio show called Social Anxiety Radio.. sadly I got no listeners in the 16 seconds of its existence.. so it died.. rip.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13JwnZuLVKg


----------



## Mr. Wavey

Mightve been a little loud but here goes...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s050Z35DXoI7


----------



## AFoundLady

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1C6LZNDYAVz

@Going crazy @Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange @StephCurry


----------



## Karsten

SaltnSweet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1C6LZNDYAVz
> 
> @*Going crazy* @*Kevin001* @*SamanthaStrange* @*StephCurry*


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HtGryWD0az


----------



## Kevin001

SaltnSweet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1C6LZNDYAVz


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vLXH2XWRaZ



thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HtGryWD0az


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1N4c2wEGcNN


----------



## Perkins

No matter how many times I redo it I sound horrible either way in the mic so this will have to do. *edit, you missed*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Perkins said:


> No matter how many times I redo it I sound horrible either way in the mic so this will have to do.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Xek1tBDq4z


 Well, I guess the microphone could be better but you have a nice voice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TML85ubDfC


 If I couldn't clearly see a wall in the background I would have thought this is a dead body. :lol


----------



## Perkins

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I guess the microphone could be better but you have a nice voice.


Hahaha, I'm really rather horrified with what the mic captures but thank you.


----------



## Going Sane

Perkins said:


> No matter how many times I redo it I sound horrible either way in the mic so this will have to do. *edit, you missed*


 i didnt get to hear it


----------



## Going Sane

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HtGryWD0az


lol i only actually heard this till now xD 
Damn man, calling me insane and **** :mum :b


----------



## StephCurry

@thekloWN yogurt 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EV2gc7SGpA


----------



## Karsten

StephCurry said:


> @*thekloWN* yogurt
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EV2gc7SGpA


Well done, my man. You're still wrong as ever, though.


----------



## AFoundLady

StephCurry said:


> @thekloWN yogurt
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EV2gc7SGpA


:O
omg. you sound great!


----------



## StephCurry

thekloWN said:


> Well done, my man. I'm still wrong as ever, though.


Lol thanks. Fixed it for you. :smile2:


----------



## StephCurry

SaltnSweet said:


> :O
> omg. you sound great!


:blush really? Thanks.  Hard to hear my voice properly through my ****ty microphone though haha.

This was actually a lot harder than I thought. My hands got sweaty af and my heart was racing like crazy wtf ... I have no idea how people manage to post* videos *on here, kudos to them. I could never do that


----------



## AFoundLady

StephCurry said:


> :blush really? Thanks.  Hard to hear my voice properly through my ****ty microphone though haha.
> 
> This was actually a lot harder than I thought. My hands got sweaty af and my heart was racing like crazy wtf ... I have no idea how people manage to post* videos *on here, kudos to them. I could never do that


Haha, yeah, for realz! I felt super nervous when I posted my first voice sample too, so I get you.

Agree with the video part too:/ Takes a lot of guts for that. I tried recording myself and I gave up, lol.

but congrats on posting a voice sample, a step forward. :clap


----------



## StephCurry

SaltnSweet said:


> Haha, yeah, for realz! I felt super nervous when I posted my first voice sample too, so I get you.
> 
> Agree with the video part too:/ Takes a lot of guts for that. I tried recording myself and I gave up, lol.
> 
> but congrats on posting a voice sample, a step forward. :clap


Thanks again .

OMG you should _so _post a vid of yourself! Or if you're not comfortable with everyone seeing it, maybe just PM the youtube link to the people you trust.  I thought about doing that for a while then I realised I really don't want anybody to see how I look like lol


----------



## sajs

^ Why do you sound british ?


----------



## StephCurry

sajs said:


> ^ Why do you sound british ?


I _am_ British lol... born and raised in London.


----------



## AFoundLady

StephCurry said:


> Thanks again .
> 
> OMG you should _so _post a vid of yourself! Or if you're not comfortable with everyone seeing it, maybe just PM the youtube link to the people you trust.  I thought about doing that for a while then I realised* I really don't want anybody to see how I look like lol*


I've thought about it. I probably will in a few weeks, I guess, or whenever I muster the guts to do it lol. I'm probably just gonna PM it to a few people that I trust

Haha. You should consider it as well


----------



## sajs

StephCurry said:


> I _am_ British lol... born and raised in London.


No you are not :frown2:. I've grown thinking you were from the US and not for god's sake you will be from the US, don't make me go there and kick your british *** man, don't make me.

Lol, actually I think I knew but I forgot (maybe I could not believe it earlier as I don't believe it now).

Alright, send me some tea and tobacco, I will send you meat (and by that I mean ... chicks), we've got a deal ?.


----------



## StephCurry

sajs said:


> No you are not :frown2:. I've grown thinking you were from the US and not for god's sake you will be from the US, don't make me go there and kick your british *** man, don't make me.
> 
> Lol, actually I think I knew but I forgot (maybe I could not believe it earlier as I don't believe it now).
> 
> Alright, send me some tea and tobacco, I will send you meat (and by that I mean ... chicks), we've got a deal ?.


:haha I can confirm I'm not American (thank god LOL :b )

Alright man sounds like a good deal > We're severely lacking in latina chicks over here!


----------



## Barakiel

un poco di la divina commedia, with apologies to any Italian speakers on here.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0bruc5wVNJb


----------



## SwtSurrender

'Tis 22 minutes, enjoy crushes :heart

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ob215kooeL


----------



## Kevin001

SwtSurrender said:


> 'Tis 22 minutes, enjoy crushes :heart
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ob215kooeL


:laugh:


----------



## SwtSurrender

Oh some more babbling... 25 mins.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s117UEjNLnqz


----------



## SwtSurrender

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vy0MuUDIJ3


----------



## londonguy202

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vy0MuUDIJ3


You have such a cute voice. i do get how sometimes it hard for people to record themselves. i myslef hate my voice a bit


----------



## londonguy202

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BF8nrZwRu2


----------



## SwtSurrender

londonguy202 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BF8nrZwRu2


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lRx6mGaU7I


----------



## londonguy202

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lRx6mGaU7I


Thanks so much,
Yep i do need to talk a bit louder, i just grew in a family where english was 2nd lanauage as my parents are from an island called sri lanka and spoke tamil. i was born in england but still i dont talk much english as everytime i speak they kind of belittle me.

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## ljubo

Alostgirl said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1C6LZNDYAVz
> 
> @*Going crazy* @*Kevin001* @*SamanthaStrange* @*StephCurry*


Very beautiful voice. And you speak good english.

Are you from ireland?


----------



## SwtSurrender

londonguy202 said:


> Thanks so much,
> Yep i do need to talk a bit louder, i just grew in a family where english was 2nd lanauage as my parents are from an island called sri lanka and spoke tamil. i was born in england but still i dont talk much english as everytime i speak they kind of belittle me.
> 
> Appreciate the advice.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0U3OoE2nNIW


----------



## SwtSurrender

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jFwQbvyRBy


----------



## db09striker

I sang a song for everyone:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s05msuEMBF5r


----------



## alenclaud

Here's a cat joke for you guys. Hope you like it.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TvD5xCkNxw


----------



## May19

I'm such a derp ;~;

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1isNzKYf71R


----------



## SummerRae

What do I even say? Hmm lemme think and then I will post.
Edit:
http://sendvid.com/nkw6zl6w

The original one was kinda funny cuz I messed up. I have super bad anxiety over my voice so yeah...


----------



## Mc Borg

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1sD0JMrnYGG


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1sD0JMrnYGG


Hahaha! I was like if he doesn't say it, I am gonna feel so let down!


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> Hahaha! I was like if he doesn't say it, I am gonna feel so let down!


I couldn't resist. :wink2:


----------



## SwtSurrender

http://vocaroo.com/i/s00GBo7OHR6h


----------



## ljubo

hello.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aSGsRDnqWt


----------



## SwtSurrender

OK it's very loud, please proceed with caution:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1p6No04o58r


----------



## SparklingWater

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LpQftPF4C6

Omg! I love vocaroo. Also this is Sia "Fair Game" from her 1000 forms of fear album


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LpQftPF4C6
> 
> Omg! I love vocaroo. Also this is Sia "Fair Game" from her 1000 forms of fear album


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1M1819e6128


----------



## SparklingWater

@Kevin001 thanks :smile2:


----------



## SwtSurrender

realisticandhopeful said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LpQftPF4C6
> 
> Omg! I love vocaroo. Also this is Sia "Fair Game" from her 1000 forms of fear album


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KZkV41HFEI


----------



## SwtSurrender

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1M1819e6128


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pIUU2o4ghX


----------



## SparklingWater

@SwtSurrender :grin2: :thanks: :heart


----------



## Kevin001

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pIUU2o4ghX


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DIASus1Brv


----------



## komorikun

realisticandhopeful said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LpQftPF4C6
> 
> Omg! I love vocaroo. Also this is Sia "Fair Game" from her 1000 forms of fear album


Wow. You're really good. I enjoyed that.


----------



## SparklingWater

@komorikun

Thanks so much!


----------



## JohnDoe26

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s00GBo7OHR6h


I could listen to you ramble all day, you should start a vlog lol. And I like your singing voice.


----------



## Polar

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aj1gQd8K0p


----------



## SwtSurrender

JohnDoe26 said:


> I could listen to you ramble all day, you should start a vlog lol. And I like your singing voice.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Tdz9zDs0Gx


----------



## SwtSurrender

realisticandhopeful said:


> @SwtSurrender :grin2: :thanks: :heart


You're welcome :boogie


----------



## SwtSurrender

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DIASus1Brv


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yv8ZHbzGo2


----------



## SwtSurrender

SummerRae said:


> What do I even say? Hmm lemme think and then I will post.
> Edit:
> http://sendvid.com/nkw6zl6w
> 
> The original one was kinda funny cuz I messed up. I have super bad anxiety over my voice so yeah...


Aww, no, you sound so lovely :blush

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CGWxCsNFMn


----------



## SwtSurrender

db09striker said:


> I sang a song for everyone:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05msuEMBF5r


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ErzqMWRnHz


----------



## SwtSurrender

May19 said:


> I'm such a derp ;~;
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1isNzKYf71R


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PrrVdLe0X1


----------



## SwtSurrender

alenclaud said:


> Here's a cat joke for you guys. Hope you like it.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TvD5xCkNxw


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gwBiWnfv7U


----------



## Kevin001

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yv8ZHbzGo2


That ending though, lmfao.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Kevin001


__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Faudio-recording-on-sunday

My voice is terrible. lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Faudio-recording-on-sunday
> 
> My voice is terrible. lol.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1p5Z6jY2nCe


----------



## SwtSurrender

alenclaud said:


> Here's a cat joke for you guys. Hope you like it.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TvD5xCkNxw


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GQePgt570d


----------



## SwtSurrender

Mc Borg said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Faudio-recording-on-sunday
> 
> My voice is terrible. lol.


NAW you got HAWT voice too! Wawwww >.< :yay:heart

http://vocaroo.com/i/s078vB71ZzOi


----------



## SwtSurrender

Mc Borg said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fkevin
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DnOq4CVbqk


----------



## SwtSurrender

Here I share how to make Romanian Salata de Boeuf: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O4nJqPKwzs


----------



## Mc Borg

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DnOq4CVbqk




__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fall-the-places

edit: scratch that. Here's a better version. The piano was too low in the other. Btw, these are private, so nobody outside of this site will hear them.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fall-the-places-1


----------



## oseema

Not something I usually do, but I figured I'd chip in.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NRQEzTLryb


----------



## SwtSurrender

Mc Borg said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fall-the-places
> 
> edit: scratch that. Here's a better version. The piano was too low in the other. Btw, these are private, so nobody outside of this site will hear them.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fall-the-places-1


http://vocaroo.com/i/s09w9vtzJMnw


----------



## SwtSurrender

oseema said:


> Not something I usually do, but I figured I'd chip in.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NRQEzTLryb


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OYOR4biFyN


----------



## SwtSurrender

Mc Borg said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fkevin
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol


He sounds so good in that mix you made, omfg sexy...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19tQp8Ux8x6


----------



## AllTheSame

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QaKh5kMBHM

Meh. Why not lol. Will probably take this down later. Please don't quote me. Though....someone probably will, ffs


----------



## Plasma

Here's my voice.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s05iBgLVXxcl


----------



## TryingMara

This is hands down my favorite thread on this site. I love hearing what everyone sounds like, although it's always different than what I expected.


----------



## JohnDoe26

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Tdz9zDs0Gx


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s09w9vtzJMnw


lol. I can delete it if it bothers you at all. :b Same with you @Kevin001 if you don't want it up, I'll delete it.
I like your voice though. It reminds me of Bjork a little. But yeah, Kevin does have a super sexy voice, haha.

I do have some songs with my voice btw:


__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Flyrical-ramblings


__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fno-one-cares-1

I think I may try another one tonight. I'm also working on a cover of I Feel It All - Feist.
@AllTheSame
Nice. Definitely sound Texan. 
@Plasma
Haha.


----------



## Kevin001

@AllTheSame _Removed- swearing_



SwtSurrender said:


> He sounds so good in that mix you made, omfg sexy...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s19tQp8Ux8x6





Mc Borg said:


> lol. I can delete it if it bothers you at all. :b Same with you @Kevin001 if you don't want it up, I'll delete it.
> I like your voice though. It reminds me of Bjork a little. But yeah, Kevin does have a super sexy voice, haha.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Xo9genlQVZ


----------



## SwtSurrender

Mc Borg said:


> lol. I can delete it if it bothers you at all. :b
> I like your voice though. It reminds me of Bjork a little.


Oh it's okay you can keep mine up if you want. Oh and thank you about the Bjork comment, I like her and her music, she's awesome and attractive for me and I really dig her so, thanks for that, good to know. :smile2:


----------



## SwtSurrender

@Kevin001 
Hey, man, I am sorry but I don't want to stress you so. Please, I will stop talking about you or bothering you, I am truly so sorry! I don't want to hurt anyone. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

SwtSurrender said:


> @Kevin001
> Hey, man, I am sorry but I don't want to stress you so. Please, I will stop talking about you or bothering you, I am truly so sorry! I don't want to hurt anyone. :crying:


You're good lol. Always get a good laugh. :laugh:


----------



## riverbird

I don't have any recent recordings of my voice. A few years back I attempted to make gaming videos on YouTube to try and overcome my anxiety. They're rather embarrassing, but here is one:






(No, my name is not really Amethyst like I say in the video. Cringe...)


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I don't have any recent recordings of my voice. A few years back I attempted to make gaming videos on YouTube to try and overcome my anxiety. They're rather embarrassing, but here is one:


Nice. :grin2:


----------



## SwtSurrender

@AllTheSame http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yPaZlgF6eh


----------



## SwtSurrender

Polar said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aj1gQd8K0p


Here I jump up and down on my bed :O
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nb7Qe9AQva


----------



## SwtSurrender

Plasma said:


> Here's my voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05iBgLVXxcl


February :yes
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nqXrLcUXWl


----------



## AllTheSame

@SwtSurrender

Lmao, well thank you, I guess. You're voice is very beautiful...I love your accent, but can't quite place where you're from. I think I'm done recording my voice for a while, once was enough, ffs. Kind of brings out my anxiety cos when I hear my voice I think I sound ridiculous lol. Anyways thank you


----------



## SwtSurrender

Mc Borg said:


> I do have some songs with my voice btw:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Flyrical-ramblings
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fno-one-cares-1
> 
> I think I may try another one tonight. I'm also working on a cover of I Feel It All - Feist.


AWESOME! http://vocaroo.com/i/s0J1ruDxQSaA


----------



## SwtSurrender

riverbird said:


> I don't have any recent recordings of my voice. A few years back I attempted to make gaming videos on YouTube to try and overcome my anxiety. They're rather embarrassing, but here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No, my name is not really Amethyst like I say in the video. Cringe...)


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1C7mb7cVK60


----------



## SwtSurrender

AllTheSame said:


> @SwtSurrender
> 
> Lmao, well thank you, I guess. You're voice is very beautiful...I love your accent, but can't quite place where you're from. I think I'm done recording my voice for a while, once was enough, ffs. Kind of brings out my anxiety cos when I hear my voice I think I sound ridiculous lol. Anyways thank you


I am Romanian, from Europe. Why thank you! Yes, it happens to me too, I listen to myself and think I sound a little bit annoying, no, very much annoying. Then I keep recording cuz I remember moments when I sound way too ****ing lovely to go to waste, then I balance the pros and cons, and the pros win. I still get these doubts in the back of my mind, whispering, "your annoying voice is annoying everyone on here, you ****ing annoying **** ****, just stop it!!!!!!!!"

But I don't seem to listen to that, seems like I enjoy annoying people to the point of having fun, but I am having fun and I don't mean to annoy anyone but I know that just like I can like someone's voice and dislike another's is the same way they are too.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Ai said:


> I'm fairly unfond of my speaking voice because I sound like a literal child. But here's this.
> 
> http://www.smule.com/recording/judy-kuhn-colors-of-the-wind-from-pocahontas/418178697_223436960
> 
> Boom.
> 
> Or something.


That sounds splendid! I love that song sung by Vanessa Williams


----------



## Ai

SwtSurrender said:


> That sounds splendid! I love that song sung by Vanessa Williams


Oh, hey, there's a post from the past. Haha. Thanks


----------



## Polar

SwtSurrender said:


> Here I jump up and down on my bed :O
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nb7Qe9AQva


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Y8kd7jZhGF


----------



## AllTheSame

SwtSurrender said:


> I am Romanian, from Europe. Why thank you! Yes, it happens to me too, I listen to myself and think I sound a little bit annoying, no, very much annoying. Then I keep recording cuz I remember moments when I sound way too ****ing lovely to go to waste, then I balance the pros and cons, and the pros win. I still get these doubts in the back of my mind, whispering, "your annoying voice is annoying everyone on here, you ****ing annoying **** ****, just stop it!!!!!!!!"
> 
> But I don't seem to listen to that, seems like I enjoy annoying people to the point of having fun, but I am having fun and I don't mean to annoy anyone but I know that just like I can like someone's voice and dislike another's is the same way they are too.


Nah, you're not annoying at all....you're voice is really beautiful. If you like doing it, keep doing it....it does sound like you're having fun. It sounds like you're very relaxed, and that nothing is rehearsed, and you sound like you're having fun and that's awesome :smile2:


----------



## SwtSurrender

Polar said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Y8kd7jZhGF


:rofl http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qmc1QRMRfU


----------



## SwtSurrender

AllTheSame said:


> Nah, you're not annoying at all....you're voice is really beautiful. If you like doing it, keep doing it....it does sound like you're having fun. It sounds like you're very relaxed, and that nothing is rehearsed, and you sound like you're having fun and that's awesome :smile2:


Yeah, pretty much, thanks for noticing.


----------



## Polar

SwtSurrender said:


> :rofl http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qmc1QRMRfU


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LBtfXbx8nh


----------



## Plasma

SwtSurrender said:


> February :yes
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nqXrLcUXWl


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VwfwKH9lLn


----------



## SwtSurrender

Polar said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LBtfXbx8nh


Apologies :blush
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y4DCjkf1hE


----------



## SwtSurrender

Plasma said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VwfwKH9lLn


Time's flying :yes
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AFvI9c2LCX


----------



## SFC01

I wont do mine cos I sound like a thug !!


----------



## Polar

SwtSurrender said:


> Apologies :blush
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y4DCjkf1hE


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OS5yrAHqrx
(sorry for the zleepinessss.....)


----------



## SparklingWater

Snippet from For Good from Wicked. Kinda loud. Sorry realized I didn't know the words to the 2nd chrous only as I was singing it lmao.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G8cnXhNsiE


----------



## SwtSurrender

Normies can easily walk thru walls/doors all day long: loud RANT.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jdxPYpJ7yE


----------



## Repix

Oh no! 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JBgqF24nQP


----------



## Repix

SwtSurrender said:


> Normies can easily walk thru walls/doors all day long: loud RANT.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jdxPYpJ7yE


Also.. 17 minutes?! Dayum!

Gotta save that one for later I think


----------



## Karsten

realisticandhopeful said:


> Snippet from For Good from Wicked. Kinda loud. Sorry realized I didn't know the words to the 2nd chrous only as I was singing it lmao.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G8cnXhNsiE


Really nice voice.


----------



## Max Seigel

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW9ruEVEm9

I'm singing in this clip. I have an OK voice. I wish it was better though.


----------



## SparklingWater

Karsten said:


> Really nice voice.


Thanks!



Max Seigel said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW9ruEVEm9
> 
> I'm singing in this clip. I have an OK voice. I wish it was better though.


Omg it sounds so good! I'm so jealous, i wish i could play guitar! Beautiful!


----------



## HenDoggy

realisticandhopeful said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LpQftPF4C6
> 
> Omg! I love vocaroo. Also this is Sia "Fair Game" from her 1000 forms of fear album


You've got quite the voice there, really lovely. 0



riverbird said:


> I don't have any recent recordings of my voice. A few years back I attempted to make gaming videos on YouTube to try and overcome my anxiety. They're rather embarrassing, but here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No, my name is not really Amethyst like I say in the video. Cringe...)


You sounded pretty natural in those videos. I would've thought you've been doing them for awhile. They weren't embarrassing at all. I always wanted to play terraria but never got the chance to. Anyways, I wished you had continued doing more videos


----------



## SwtSurrender

Repix said:


> Also.. 17 minutes?! Dayum!
> 
> Gotta save that one for later I think


The first few minutes are good, the rest is **** ********* bull, I don't recommend.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Repix said:


> Oh no!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JBgqF24nQP


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1SGSbAGuD8U


----------



## SwtSurrender

realisticandhopeful said:


> Snippet from For Good from Wicked. Kinda loud. Sorry realized I didn't know the words to the 2nd chrous only as I was singing it lmao.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G8cnXhNsiE


WOW! Sounds so so so very very very nice, amazing, great, magical! :mushy :O
Your singing belongs in those princess movies, & love the lyrics - really hit home for me too. :sigh


----------



## SwtSurrender

Max Seigel said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW9ruEVEm9
> 
> I'm singing in this clip. I have an OK voice. I wish it was better though.


Wow, nice song yeah. Sounds good, **** yo. So much talent around SAS man.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Z8RElES5gU


----------



## Repix

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1SGSbAGuD8U


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0I8PucfYEpv


----------



## Scrub-Zero

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lMNbtoFcNT


----------



## Karsten

http://vocaroo.com/i/s15hOqC83Q3L


----------



## SwtSurrender

Repix said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0I8PucfYEpv


:smile2:


----------



## SwtSurrender

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1m4ObO3xEn4


----------



## Mc Borg

Karsten said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s15hOqC83Q3L


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ekW7FI8ZUO


----------



## SwtSurrender

Karsten said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s15hOqC83Q3L


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RhYEBz7rLk


----------



## mt moyt

Max Seigel said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW9ruEVEm9
> 
> I'm singing in this clip. I have an OK voice. I wish it was better though.


nice one, i like it :clap


----------



## May19

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SayLZulUQ3

I'm trying to not study right now >//<


----------



## Kevin001

May19 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SayLZulUQ3
> 
> I'm trying to not study right now >//<


Studying can wait keep singing girl. That voice though.


----------



## May19

Kevin001 said:


> Studying can wait keep singing girl. That voice though.


hahaha can it really though? finals is next week and I'm still behind. and thank you..? I think ^-^;


----------



## Kevin001

May19 said:


> hahaha can it really though? finals is next week and I'm still behind. and thank you..? I think ^-^;


Next week? Well then get to studying lmao....didn't realize it was that soon. Yeah your voice is nice.


----------



## mezzoforte

I did it! No multiple takes, just me babbling for a few seconds. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07n1ZfgkmID


----------



## May19

Kevin001 said:


> Next week? Well then get to studying lmao....didn't realize it was that soon. Yeah your voice is nice.


Yeah. The first final (project) is due on friday. Aww thank you. When you have no one to sing to anymore


----------



## flyingMint

may19 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0saylzuluq3
> 
> i'm trying to not study right now >//<


omg this is amazing


----------



## Ai

Max Seigel said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qW9ruEVEm9
> 
> I'm singing in this clip. I have an OK voice. I wish it was better though.


Nice! Your voice is quite smooth and pleasant. I like that song.


----------



## May19

mezzoforte said:


> I did it! No multiple takes, just me babbling for a few seconds.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07n1ZfgkmID


your voice is so cute omg


----------



## May19

flyingMint said:


> omg this is amazing


hahah thanks. glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Ai

I think I've awkwardly shared my singing in this thread before, but other people are now so... What the hell? Lol

This is absolutely not my favorite recording ever, but it's my most recent (solo) one. Soooooooo. Shrug. 

https://www.smule.com/recording/aul...eys-moana-how-far-ill-go/418178697_1067974313

I may or may not be slightly obsessed with Moana.

I confirm nothing.


----------



## mezzoforte

May19 said:


> your voice is so cute omg


Thank you! Yours is lovely. 



Ai said:


> I think I've awkwardly shared my singing in this thread before, but other people are now so... What the hell? Lol
> 
> This is absolutely not my favorite recording ever, but it's my most recent (solo) one. Soooooooo. Shrug.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/aul...eys-moana-how-far-ill-go/418178697_1067974313
> 
> I may or may not be slightly obsessed with Moana.
> 
> I confirm nothing.


...

WOW. :clap


----------



## Ai

mezzoforte said:


> ...
> 
> WOW. :clap


Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

mezzoforte said:


> I did it! No multiple takes, just me babbling for a few seconds.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07n1ZfgkmID


http://vocaroo.com/i/s13ZQr5I7AKp



May19 said:


> Yeah. The first final (project) is due on friday. Aww thank you. When you have no one to sing to anymore


Anymore? You use to sing to people? :fall


----------



## SparklingWater

Ai said:


> I think I've awkwardly shared my singing in this thread before, but other people are now so... What the hell? Lol
> 
> This is absolutely not my favorite recording ever, but it's my most recent (solo) one. Soooooooo. Shrug.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/aul...eys-moana-how-far-ill-go/418178697_1067974313
> 
> I may or may not be slightly obsessed with Moana.
> 
> I confirm nothing.


Yes!! So good! I request a disney princess series ASAP! I'm waiting...


----------



## SparklingWater

May19 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SayLZulUQ3
> 
> I'm trying to not study right now >//<


Pretty voice :smile2:


----------



## mezzoforte

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13ZQr5I7AKp


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bpijYzpU6Z


----------



## Kevin001

mezzoforte said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bpijYzpU6Z


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xAMoCYcORw


----------



## mezzoforte

Kevin001 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xAMoCYcORw


----------



## Ai

realisticandhopeful said:


> Yes!! So good! I request a disney princess series ASAP! I'm waiting...


How do you mean, "Disney princess series"?


----------



## SparklingWater

Ai said:


> How do you mean, "Disney princess series"?


Every single Disney princess song in the pantheon- first up just around the Riverbend, Pocahontas. Sooooo by tomorrow then? Lol


----------



## Ai

realisticandhopeful said:


> Every single Disney princess song in the pantheon- first up just around the Riverbend, Pocahontas. Sooooo by tomorrow then? Lol


Hahaha. Ok. I see... Well... I don't have every Disney princess song written, but I do have a fair amount already recorded on my Smule account. Might have to figure out some hocus pocus, though... since things older than a certain date have been disappearing from my profile for some reason. >_>

 Colors of the Wind (Pocahontas)
 A Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid) (Duet)
 A Whole New World (Aladdin) (Duet) 
 See the Light (Tangled) (Duet) 
 Let it Go (Frozen) (Duet) 
 For the First Time in Forever (Frozen) 
 I Won't Say I'm in Love (Hercules) 
 God Help the Outcasts (The Hunchback of Notre Dame) (lol)

These are all I could find. Some range in much better quality than others. :lol

How's this? :b


----------



## Paper Samurai

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17CQWdDedgo

Enjoy my mindless dribble SAS.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ai said:


> Hahaha. Ok. I see... Well... I don't have every Disney princess song written, but I do have a fair amount already recorded on my Smule account. Might have to figure out some hocus pocus, though... since things older than a certain date have been disappearing from my profile for some reason. >_>
> 
> Colors of the Wind (Pocahontas)
> A Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid) (Duet)
> A Whole New World (Aladdin) (Duet)
> See the Light (Tangled) (Duet)
> Let it Go (Frozen) (Duet)
> For the First Time in Forever (Frozen)
> I Won't Say I'm in Love (Hercules)
> God Help the Outcasts (The Hunchback of Notre Dame) (lol)
> 
> These are all I could find. Some range in much better quality than others. :lol
> 
> How's this? :b


:grin2::heart:heart:heart:heart:heart

I'll be back!


----------



## Karsten

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IHLTCLQCxB


----------



## Ai

^ :lol


----------



## komorikun

May19 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SayLZulUQ3
> 
> I'm trying to not study right now >//<


Ooooh. That gave me tingles. Nice.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Paper Samurai said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s17CQWdDedgo
> Enjoy my mindless dribble SAS.


You sound deeper and more serious than what I expected. 
I don't see many posts from you, and even though you're in my friend list(I think I sent you a request after you posted some stuff that I agreed with) I don't know much about you. So I have no idea why I expected you to sound less serious lol 



Karsten said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IHLTCLQCxB


That's exactly how I expected you to sound.


----------



## Paper Samurai

geraltofrivia said:


> You sound deeper and more serious than what I expected.
> I don't see many posts from you, and even though you're in my friend list(I think I sent you a request after you posted some stuff that I agreed with) I don't know much about you. So I have no idea why I expected you to sound less serious lol .


 I think I remember you giving me some good anime recommendations man (which is why we're on each others friends list) :wink2:

I've been a little sleep deprived lately and I have to think way too much when talking into a mic, probably why I sound more serious than I normally do.


----------



## mezzoforte

Ai said:


> Hahaha. Ok. I see... Well... I don't have every Disney princess song written, but I do have a fair amount already recorded on my Smule account. Might have to figure out some hocus pocus, though... since things older than a certain date have been disappearing from my profile for some reason. >_>
> 
> Colors of the Wind (Pocahontas)
> A Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid) (Duet)
> A Whole New World (Aladdin) (Duet)
> See the Light (Tangled) (Duet)
> Let it Go (Frozen) (Duet)
> For the First Time in Forever (Frozen)
> I Won't Say I'm in Love (Hercules)
> God Help the Outcasts (The Hunchback of Notre Dame) (lol)
> 
> These are all I could find. Some range in much better quality than others. :lol
> 
> How's this? :b


You are extremely talented. :yes


----------



## SparklingWater

@Ai I am now your #1 fan and have followed you lol. Now to listen to every song. Your voice is amazing. Are you thinking of pursuing anything with it or just for fun?


----------



## Ai

mezzoforte said:


> You are extremely talented. :yes


Thanks! 



realisticandhopeful said:


> @Ai I am now your #1 fan and have followed you lol. Now to listen to every song. Your voice is amazing. Are you thinking of pursuing anything with it or just for fun?


Hahaha. Thanks  I think I can tell who you are and I followed you back!

Not really. I used to have ridiculous dreams of being a pop star when I was little, but then I grew up. lol I do occasionally think about musical theater, but I can't act and I'm terrible at remembering lyrics. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

CB Radio: Question Period...


----------



## Overdrive

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RuPZJKOwDA


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RuPZJKOwDA


Is that really you?


----------



## alenclaud

SwtSurrender said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gwBiWnfv7U


NOOOO. Wtf did I just listen to?


----------



## Overdrive

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that really you?


Yes, i took a russian accent on this one.


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> Yes, i took a russian accent on this one.


Dang - it sounded authentic. :lol


----------



## SuperMetroid

^ Not recorded for SAS-was recorded for someone back in 2015. But I may, eventually, make an SAS-exclusive recording.


----------



## Schmetterling

I'm shy talking, I prefer to sing something, so here I go... :afr :flush

Very sorry if your ears get hurt!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uouJSK3t5H


----------



## Ai

Schmetterling said:


> I'm shy talking, I prefer to sing something, so here I go... :afr :flush
> 
> Very sorry if your ears get hurt!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uouJSK3t5H


Very pretty. You should sing with an actual instrumental/backing track, though, so we can hear you better.  Don't hide that lovely voice!


----------



## Schmetterling

Ai said:


> Very pretty. You should sing with an actual instrumental/backing track, though, so we can hear you better.  Don't hide that lovely voice!


Thank you so much! :squeeze you're sooo kind! I'm just a very probie singer, tho I really love singing.

I might share another sample soon, but singing in English. I just need to find one of those rare moments of confidence I suddenly have, to post it. :b


----------



## BAH

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ur2Cr65PhA


----------



## quietrosie

what you eating lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RuPZJKOwDA


You've listened to that Russian buzz channel too much haven't you? :lol



Amon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ur2Cr65PhA


And @Mc Borg thinks _his _voice is weird.


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> You've listened to that Russian buzz channel too much haven't you? :lol


A damn  , i forgot that i did this, the cringe lol.
You mean the UVB 76 ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> A damn  , i forgot that i did this, the cringe lol.
> You mean the UVB 76 ?


Yeah


----------



## Kevin001

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cCkD6XedRu


----------



## Kevin001

roxslide said:


> I lurk in this thread a lot for some reason so I thought I would post something. It's a random recording I have on my phone of me singing. Mid way I mess up and laugh at myself lol. I love singing and playing music but admittedly am not very good at it as you probably noticed, it's super therapeutic though.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oV5UC9HU91


Yes Yes Yes! :clap

So um where do I find the rest of your music? :grin2:


----------



## SparklingWater

roxslide said:


> I lurk in this thread a lot for some reason so I thought I would post something. It's a random recording I have on my phone of me singing. Mid way I mess up and laugh at myself lol. I love singing and playing music but admittedly am not very good at it as you probably noticed, it's super therapeutic though.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oV5UC9HU91


I love your voice! Sounds so good.


----------



## Jamesinwriting

Hey guys, I'm in need of help. Anyone here who's willing to record something for me. It's for a little film project in school. It's just like reading an instruction manual or narrating a nature documentary or something. Can anyone point me to someone who they think has a nice voice? An English accent would be preferable but not required.


----------



## komorikun

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jNxYavUIPM

There is a video version. My dad was irritated because I was recording him on my laptop.


----------



## ShadowOne

roxslide said:


> I lurk in this thread a lot for some reason so I thought I would post something. It's a random recording I have on my phone of me singing. Mid way I mess up and laugh at myself lol. I love singing and playing music but admittedly am not very good at it as you probably noticed, it's super therapeutic though.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oV5UC9HU91


that was awesome


----------



## lackofflife

i wanna do it but i donno what to say.....can someone give me a line or something ?!.....but i think my voice is similar to @Mc Borg ´s voice if im not wrong lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SuperMetroid

I recorded this exclusively for you guys:






Feel special.


----------



## lackofflife

Amon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ur2Cr65PhA


thats sponge bob eating something.....right?:wink
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwtSurrender

alenclaud said:


> NOOOO. Wtf did I just listen to?


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0B342hBWQHH


----------



## SwtSurrender

SuperMetroid said:


> I recorded this exclusively for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel special.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Hs57xN6Uba


----------



## SwtSurrender

roxslide said:


> I lurk in this thread a lot for some reason so I thought I would post something. It's a random recording I have on my phone of me singing. Mid way I mess up and laugh at myself lol. I love singing and playing music but admittedly am not very good at it as you probably noticed, it's super therapeutic though.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oV5UC9HU91


Sounds very professional like so many of us. :wink2: Post it on YouTube ey? Yes, singing is very therapeutic, I agree.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

May19 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SayLZulUQ3
> 
> I'm trying to not study right now >//<


Wonderful voice!



mezzoforte said:


> I did it! No multiple takes, just me babbling for a few seconds.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07n1ZfgkmID


Nice to hear ya Mezz.



Ai said:


> I think I've awkwardly shared my singing in this thread before, but other people are now so... What the hell? Lol
> 
> This is absolutely not my favorite recording ever, but it's my most recent (solo) one. Soooooooo. Shrug.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/aul...eys-moana-how-far-ill-go/418178697_1067974313
> 
> I may or may not be slightly obsessed with Moana.
> 
> I confirm nothing.


Hory shet. That's considerably more than a shower level singing voice!



Karsten said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IHLTCLQCxB


:rofl This is like Larry David at nearly 100 years old on one of your Thanksgiving holidays. Absolute classic.

I want to post some voice clips of my own, one of me covering a song and one of my accent, but it looks like I'll have to wait until things are a bit quieter around here..


----------



## Karsten

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> :rofl This is like Larry David at nearly 100 years old on one of your
> 
> Thanksgiving holidays. Absolute classic.
> 
> I want to post some voice clips of my own, one of me covering a song and one of my accent, but it looks like I'll have to wait until things are a bit quieter around here..


I forgot all about this thread, lmao!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JKMuovqJ7f


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Ai said:


> I think I've awkwardly shared my singing in this thread before, but other people are now so... What the hell? Lol
> 
> This is absolutely not my favorite recording ever, but it's my most recent (solo) one. Soooooooo. Shrug.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/aul...eys-moana-how-far-ill-go/418178697_1067974313
> 
> I may or may not be slightly obsessed with Moana.
> 
> I confirm nothing.


Wow! What a beautifully sounding voice! I thought it was some original recording for a moment! Sounds like it was recorded in 90's to me.


----------



## Ai

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Hory shet. That's considerably more than a shower level singing voice!





SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Wow! What a beautifully sounding voice! I thought it was some original recording for a moment! Sounds like it was recorded in 90's to me.


Thanks! :b Why the 90's, though?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Ai said:


> Thanks! :b Why the 90's, though?


Oh, I think it's just my subjective association because of the echo. Also the singing style reminded me of someone from 90's or my memory fools me. This along with the way it's recorded (echo) It can be totally wrong because it's based on my very limited experience with listening to music. Anyway, I really like it.


----------



## Dissipated

roxslide said:


> I lurk in this thread a lot for some reason so I thought I would post something. It's a random recording I have on my phone of me singing. Mid way I mess up and laugh at myself lol. I love singing and playing music but admittedly am not very good at it as you probably noticed, it's super therapeutic though.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oV5UC9HU91


Pretty impressive ,i like the pigeon's part too at the very beginning.


----------



## Ai

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Oh, I think it's just my subjective association because of the echo. Also the singing style reminded me of someone from 90's or my memory fools me. This along with the way it's recorded (echo) It can be totally wrong because it's based on my very limited experience with listening to music. Anyway, I really like it.


Ahh, okay. That makes sense.  Thanks


----------



## naes

roxslide said:


> I lurk in this thread a lot for some reason so I thought I would post something. It's a random recording I have on my phone of me singing. Mid way I mess up and laugh at myself lol. I love singing and playing music but admittedly am not very good at it as you probably noticed, it's super therapeutic though.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oV5UC9HU91


You have a very pretty voice!


----------



## pied vert

I have a **** voice.

I sent someone online an audio of me having an orgasm, which he received with confusion. That was a kick...


----------



## naes

SuperMetroid said:


> I recorded this exclusively for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel special.


LOL


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> I have a **** voice.
> 
> I sent someone online an audio of me having an orgasm, which he received with confusion. That was a kick...


Post!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Even if I had a decent mic, I would not be comfortable at all putting a soundbite of my voice on here.

I really and truly hate my voice.


----------



## SuperMetroid

naes said:


> LOL


Meanie! Laughing at my voice!


----------



## charlietart886

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uHgRkiC6OX


----------



## naes

SuperMetroid said:


> Meanie! Laughing at my voice!


Haha no I just thought what you said and the way you said it was funny xD. Btw sick sig. Love Carl Sagan. I used to have a quote from him in the past for my sig too lol.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Even if I had a decent mic, *I would not be comfortable at all putting a soundbite of my voice on here.
> 
> *I really and truly hate my voice.


_Agreed_.


----------



## Karsten

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Even if I had a decent mic, I would not be comfortable at all putting a soundbite of my voice on here.
> 
> I really and truly hate my voice.


So, do what I do and never post your real voice.


----------



## pied vert

my homage to Ice Cube. warning, lots of swears.

https://www.smule.com/recording/ice-cube-check-yo-self-remix/1159701577_1312471496


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> my homage to Ice Cube. warning, lots of swears.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/ice-cube-check-yo-self-remix/1159701577_1312471496


I would wife you just saying . Relax on that N word though, lol.


----------



## pied vert

Kevin001 said:


> I would wife you just saying . Relax on that N word though, lol.


the fact that I never use it just made doing this all the more amusing :b


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> the fact that I never use it just made doing this all the more amusing :b


Haha you're flawless girl if only I was in Canada. :grin2:


----------



## BAH

Celery Sticks


----------



## ljubo

http://vocaroo.com/i/s082xRK6pGar

i sound like a baboon :/


----------



## coeur_brise

ljubo said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s082xRK6pGar
> 
> i sound like a baboon :/


You sound perfectly fine. I'm not sure where your accent is from but it's definitely not heavy.

Here's me being a goddanged fool:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uQqpAbbP6k

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dcj8wPVYsi


----------



## ljubo

coeur_brise said:


> You sound perfectly fine. I'm not sure where your accent is from but it's definitely not heavy.
> 
> Here's me being a goddanged fool:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uQqpAbbP6k
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dcj8wPVYsi


i am from sweden.

i like your voice very much.


----------



## coeur_brise

ljubo said:


> i am from sweden.
> 
> i like your voice very much.


Tak sa mycket. Thanks. That's the only Swedish I know,beside the ceremony of 'fika'


----------



## Visionary

0_0

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jEx8skYQKu


----------



## Sherlocking

Visionary said:


> 0_0
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jEx8skYQKu


wud wife voice 10/10

My voice here guess the accent https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/mqamokgsnfnro2iz


----------



## Kevin001

Visionary said:


> 0_0
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jEx8skYQKu


Jess! :squeeze


----------



## Visionary

Kevin001 said:


> Jess! :squeeze


Kevin!

:boogie


----------



## Visionary

Sherlocking said:


> wud wife voice 10/10
> 
> My voice here guess the accent https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/mqamokgsnfnro2iz


Where are you from?


----------



## Squirrelevant

I can't think of anything better to say.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1M8jJ1nPE2G


----------



## naes

pied vert said:


> my homage to Ice Cube. warning, lots of swears.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/ice-cube-check-yo-self-remix/1159701577_1312471496


LOL!


----------



## pied vert

Sherlocking said:


> wud wife voice 10/10
> 
> My voice here guess the accent https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/mqamokgsnfnro2iz


why does everyone say "hope you enjoy hearing my voice" haha

I did enjoy it though


----------



## Sherlocking

pied vert said:


> why does everyone say "hope you enjoy hearing my voice" haha
> 
> I did enjoy it though


https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/gwigi03e0b1rscu9


----------



## Sherlocking

more

www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/8n02qphu3f39p3kt


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Here goes nothing...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Wmx4123nTW

Am I Darth Vader yet??? >


----------



## Smiddy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Here goes nothing...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Wmx4123nTW
> 
> Am I Darth Vader yet??? >


That asmr tho


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Smiddy said:


> That asmr tho


Thanks? lmao!

I will have to do another one of these during the day. :grin2:


----------



## forever in flux

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Here goes nothing...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Wmx4123nTW
> 
> Am I Darth Vader yet??? >


lol so soothing

What are you saying at 0:25?


----------



## harrys

my voice is what I'm most self-conscious about ;_;

who else here have lisp or speech impediment?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

forever in flux said:


> lol so soothing
> 
> What are you saying at 0:25?


"Talk later. Bye."

I know, I know, I am too quiet. :lol


----------



## TryingMara

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks? lmao!
> 
> I will have to do another one of these during the day. :grin2:


I completely agree about the asmr- that was awesome. Please post more (sorry if that's creepy).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Another ASMR soundbite for you wonderful people: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Hp3WxwGZUA


----------



## Lohikaarme

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Another ASMR soundbite for you wonderful people: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Hp3WxwGZUA


More!! More!! :grin2:

Tried my hand at singing something heh ^^""
1
 2


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Tried my hand at singing something heh ^^""
> 1
> 2


:clap


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Lohikaarme said:


> More!! More!! :grin2:
> 
> Tried my hand at singing something heh ^^""
> 1
> 2


You have a beautiful singing voice! :blush :wink


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> :clap





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You have a beautiful singing voice! :blush :wink


Thanks!







Really can't hit those high notes though lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sweet dreams: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IMexP2rgJM


----------



## Lohikaarme

@iAmCodeMonkey









Got bored last night and recorded myself singing a bunch of random stuff. Also my speaking voice is in there somewhere

Anastasia soundtrack (childhood obsession)

Enjoy the Silence

Poor Lorde imitation 

That one creepy Russian lullaby about a spider

It speaks!!

Nancy Sinatra 1 o  sacrilege!!)

Nancy Sinatra 2

Holy - PVRIS

/that/ one  (hey at least it's not Wonderwall







)


----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


> @iAmCodeMonkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got bored last night and recorded myself singing a bunch of random stuff. Also my speaking voice is in there somewhere
> 
> Anastasia soundtrack (childhood obsession)
> 
> Enjoy the Silence
> 
> Poor Lorde imitation
> 
> That one creepy Russian lullaby about a spider
> 
> It speaks!!
> 
> Nancy Sinatra 1 o  sacrilege!!)
> 
> Nancy Sinatra 2
> 
> Holy - PVRIS
> 
> /that/ one  (hey at least it's not Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


hey look at that, you know how to sing too! :yes you must practice often?

you have a nice voice :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@Lohikaarme

I think I am falling in love with your accent, my dear.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

HE SPEAKS!!!!!

... and disappoints himself, and everyone else, in the process of speaking.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Mw5VUC9Lcj
http://vocaroo.com/i/s155ypj8cXe4

Manly my voice is not.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

More soothing ASMR whispering!!!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dWP8xKskFt


----------



## forgetmylife

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> HE SPEAKS!!!!!
> 
> ... and disappoints himself, and everyone else, in the process of speaking.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Mw5VUC9Lcj
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s155ypj8cXe4
> 
> Manly my voice is not.


awesome :grin2:

you've got more guts than me, i think im too scared to post a sample of my voice!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

forgetmylife said:


> you've got more guts than me, i think im too scared to post a sample of my voice!


It is good practice! Try it!


----------



## forgetmylife

i sorta half-assed the singing... needed a couple drinks to do this (story of my life), kinda tired too

damn i really do gotta lisp. that's probably half the reason I don't get women lol FML

embarrassing, i sound like a teenager or something...

i hate having a lisp -_-

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GF0lkIFI81


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

forgetmylife said:


> i sorta half-assed the singing... needed a couple drinks to do this (story of my life), kinda tired too
> 
> damn i really do gotta lisp. that's probably half the reason I don't get buwomen lol FML
> 
> embarrassing, i sound like a teenager or something...
> 
> i hate having a lisp -_-
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GF0lkIFI81


I did not recognize either song, lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I did not recognize either song, lol.


Psst... the first one's in his signature








No clue about the second one :stu Can we get any hints??

Here, some Pocahontas snippets for y'all 1 2 3
They still don't hold a candle to @Ai;'s beautiful singing I heard a while back--that movie was just my jam as a kid








[PS would appreciate it if a mod fixed the mention code which doesn't seem to be working for me...thanks!]


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Some friendly advice from yours truly: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PtZRCojPE7

"philosophizing" did I just make up a new word? :lol


----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


> Psst... the first one's in his signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue about the second one :stu Can we get any hints??
> 
> Here, some Pocahontas snippets for y'all 1 2 3
> They still don't hold a candle to Ai's beautiful singing I heard a while back--that movie was just my jam as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [PS would appreciate it if a mod fixed the mention code which doesn't seem to be working for me...thanks!]


great job again! i feel like you could sing professionally with that voice hehe

the next 2 came out a lil muffled

oh and I was half kidding because I knew no one would probably know which song that was lol






and then this one which i totally butchered with my voice


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Me again: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Dr9Nu9KogW


----------



## Lohikaarme

No singing track today. *sad trombone* :[


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> No singing track today. *sad trombone* :[


That voice though 0

http://vocaroo.com/i/s16PKe7c9a20


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lILALMwGRM


----------



## Ominous Indeed

http://vocaroo.com/i/s16MD0RLCrD8

Not perfect, but whatever


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Kevin001 Haha... probably not anytime soon, I reckon









@Ominous Indeed Nice! Have you been playing the piano for long?







Or is it a keyboard? I can't tell









@iAmCodeMonkey :yes :high5


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> @Ominous Indeed Nice! Have you been playing the piano for long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it a keyboard? I can't tell


Thanks. I have been playing for almost 7 months. I pretty much started around Christmas 2016, as a new years resolution, I think. That was a keyboard btw, but its settings are set to make it sound like a grand piano. Obviously my phone is against anything sounding good, so that's why the quality is a little soso..

Here is some backstory if ur interested: 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/do-girls-like-instruments-played-for-them-1820905/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dwSvJyCd3B


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ominous Indeed said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s16MD0RLCrD8
> 
> Not perfect, but whatever


That is better than what I could do! Great job!


----------



## zanemwarwick

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Here goes nothing...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Wmx4123nTW
> 
> Am I Darth Vader yet??? >


Thanks for the laugh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is better than what I could do! Great job!


Thanks


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

zanemwarwick said:


> Thanks for the laugh


Okay? :sus


----------



## coeur_brise

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Okay? :sus


I take your Darth Vader and raise you another 10 coins of Darth-Ness:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AndM7ddwHP


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

coeur_brise said:


> I take your Darth Vader and raise you another 10 coins of Darth-Ness:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AndM7ddwHP


> :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Blame the alcohol for making me randomly do this just now:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BviET0qx6U
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qn82tCvT2K


----------



## Lohikaarme

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Blame the alcohol for making me randomly do this just now:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BviET0qx6U
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qn82tCvT2K


I don't hate your voice














As I'm certain others here can attest to


----------



## Lohikaarme

Here are some more singing attempts... this time of the Prince of Egypt soundtrack!! One of my all time favorites














I recorded it both in English and in my native language... which one sounds better to you? lol

1) English

2) Mother tongue


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aU00XI3kry


----------



## Lohikaarme

Shout-out to @Ominous Indeed for rekindling my old interest in 3DG









http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D3zuuDCxpI


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Shout-out to @Ominous Indeed for rekindling my old interest in 3DG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D3zuuDCxpI


Nice! *The cool thumbs up emoji you always use and I don't know how to use*

If I had better singing voice I would have sung and recorded the rest of the song, but I don't, so google translate will be singing the rest of the song for me 

Click here

Btw, I head there is high demand for Poets of the fall covers


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> Nice! *The cool thumbs up emoji you always use and I don't know how to use*
> 
> If I had better singing voice I would have sung and recorded the rest of the song, but I don't, so google translate will be singing the rest of the song for me
> 
> Click here
> 
> Btw, I head there is high demand for Poets of the fall covers


Why thank you!








The rest of the song is missing because I can't do Gontier's scratchy growly thing... gosh that would be embarrassing







:b
Haha, I'm pretty sure my vocals do not reach as low as Saaresto's







But I'll see what I can do xD
Google translate saves the day once again! :lol Bravo, 10 out of 10 performance


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1j2nZhduCOW


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> Btw, I head there is high demand for Poets of the fall covers


Sorry, I probably butchered it lmao.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1S1RrVp6XqR

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17GQ2gMvnoK


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JngC2bizye


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Sorry, I probably butchered it lmao.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1S1RrVp6XqR
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s17GQ2gMvnoK


You did good! I actually tried myself as well! I've decided to not try again 

It's just that there are so many loooooooooooong pauses, and some words are sung so slow, and then you need the correct intonation and it's just .. sdasds .. hard to sing


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> Lohikaarme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I probably butchered it lmao.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1S1RrVp6XqR
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s17GQ2gMvnoK
> 
> 
> 
> You did good! I actually tried myself as well! I've decided to not try again
> 
> It's just that there are so many loooooooooooong pauses, and some words are sung so slow, and then you need the correct intonation and it's just .. sdasds .. hard to sing
Click to expand...

That it is... in fact I recorded another track prior to these but my voice annoyingly cracked about halfway through so I decided to split it into two parts XD Anw I should take a break from this topic, feels like I'm spamming too much lately


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> That it is... in fact I recorded another track prior to these but my voice annoyingly cracked about halfway through so I decided to split it into two parts XD Anw I should take a break from this topic, feels like I'm spamming too much lately


I tried to sleep for 2 hours but I can't.

Coming in here just now I realized my paragraphing was wrong, and I should have been more specific. So I feel like I woke up from the dead now just to tell you this.

"You did good!

I actually tried myself as well! I've decided to not try again  It's just that there are so many loooooooooooong pauses in this song, and some words are sung so slow, and then you need the correct intonation and it's just .. sdasds .. hard to sing  "

Now that my purpose is fulfilled I am going to go back to the dead..


----------



## rockyraccoon

roxslide said:


> I lurk in this thread a lot for some reason so I thought I would post something. It's a random recording I have on my phone of me singing. Mid way I mess up and laugh at myself lol. I love singing and playing music but admittedly am not very good at it as you probably noticed, it's super therapeutic though.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oV5UC9HU91


You have a beautiful voice


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@roxslide

I am falling in love with your voice, my dear. 0 :kiss:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s16ExwiBGRMo


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MO3IskjLXR


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bGPtJ8lIvZ

:bash


----------



## Lohikaarme

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nelofYlupe

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yYpL1z3B9O



And a little something from last week...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EufOIwZ8GK

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PNIZwvAXkB


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nelofYlupe
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yYpL1z3B9O
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something from last week...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EufOIwZ8GK
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PNIZwvAXkB


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NLa6EjFcmK  >

(If it wasn't clear I was just joking btw) ;P


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> @Kevin001


Trying my hardest to decipher this gif.


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> Ahaha good!


Good? Stop playing games with me woman, too early to do all this thinking....you think my voice is nice? Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> Tis lovely, Kev


Oh ok thanks . I might of heard your voice a time or two its also lovely. :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Ominous Indeed http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yLhZwHcMoB :grin2:0

@Sheska ops



> I'm thinking of giving you my number so you could leave a few heavy breathing messages for me


WOAH NELLY! Coming on a little strong there, don't ya think? :haha


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> You have??? :O


Yep 

You and your SAS buddies had that video....Paul's blog.

And I might of heard it somewhere else.


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> P.S. I loved @Paul's play!


Lol....your voice is one of a kind .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tBKHcWwPS4


----------



## Ai

Sheska said:


> @coeur_brise
> 
> As @Paul is my witness, I think your voice (and @Ai 's) should be prescribed by health practitioners. It's the only woo medicine I would swear by


:lol ... Can't say I've ever had anyone say this about me before. Thank you... I think? :laugh:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JQDDYKLjQ0


----------



## KILOBRAVO

geraltofrivia said:


> You've listened to that Russian buzz channel too much haven't you? :lol


on 4.625 Meg USB? Naaaahhh. Naaaahhh. Naaaaahhh. Naaaaahh. Naaa--

"Oh, shi*. Hmm, don't they say that when it stops, they are launching the missile?" Wheeeeeeeee.... POP!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

KILOBRAVO said:


> on 4.625 Meg USB? Naaaahhh. Naaaahhh. Naaaaahhh. Naaaaahh. Naaa--


Yeah

It's creepy @[email protected]


----------



## Noraborealis

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0P2j76mB7mG

When I don't know how to end a sentence I always seem to say "so.. yep!"


----------



## Lohikaarme

Noraborealis said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0P2j76mB7mG
> 
> When I don't know how to end a sentence I always seem to say "so.. yep!"


Nice voice! Very mature and womanlike :smile2: The raspiness isn't even all that noticeable :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme

Most depressing song in existence vs an uplifting one to counteract it :lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QFUtMyxhze

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cNpkqmhLkx


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Excuse the horrid background noise, it's an old webcam mic...*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> *Excuse the horrid background noise, it's an old webcam mic...*


Now I know not to snort cocaine. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Now I know not to snort cocaine. :lol


Just ask Rick James, haha


----------



## Kevin001

http://vocaroo.com/i/s00QLa3dB77K


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> *Excuse the horrid background noise, it's an old webcam mic...*


Oh wow you have a really nice voice bro .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow you have a really nice voice bro .


Thanks man, you sound smooth yourself


----------



## Lohikaarme

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IdZ4pNPUKx


----------



## cubsfandave

Can I post a blood sample?


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Lohikaarme

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yJH2qOzYsl


----------



## Dissipated

Lohikaarme said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1yJH2qOzYsl


Kind of creeps me out , i hope that was your intention.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Dissipated said:


> Kind of creeps me out , i hope that was your intention.


'Intention'? What do you mean? This is how I normally communicate with other human beings, I creep up on them while singing haunting lullabies =p


----------



## Sabk

I sound like such an idiot &#128518;
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FcmgQUaTkT

So awkward

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> I sound like such an idiot &#128518;
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FcmgQUaTkT
> 
> So awkward
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


:clap


----------



## Amphoteric

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07QFFtswEZo


----------



## Lohikaarme

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jAttSNEccS


----------



## Greg79

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0i7QqeCKrUF


----------



## Kevin001

roxslide said:


> I realized I didn't have any recordings of me talking here so here's one... eek.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s02u4aOa6Q9D
> 
> I am getting over a cold so my voice is slightly raspier than usual imo. The thing I am reading is on this page.
> 
> Also a recording of me singing, just cause lol. It's kind of cringey but it's fun to do... not sure if it's fun for people to listen to though...
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ebj9OmFWhb


Um you might have the best voice in the world, so professional like. Didn't sense any anxiety whatsoever. So good :yes


----------



## Chevy396

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Bsn6dqqJgF


----------



## BAH

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0qEQd9RGCyk


----------



## mt moyt

^lol 

anyway, finally found this thread. Couldnt find it on the site, had to use google. debating whether to post something or not


----------



## imwiththedj

https://soundcloud.com/user-847341769/asdf1234

Let me know how I sound


----------



## mt moyt

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0HgCrFUR2Nw


----------



## Lyyli

roxslide said:


> Also a recording of me singing, just cause lol. It's kind of cringey but it's fun to do... not sure if it's fun for people to listen to though...
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ebj9OmFWhb


Beautiful voice. I love, love, love Regina Spektor.


----------



## Karsten

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Dv4oljQu4j


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Dv4oljQu4j


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So I recorded a bunch. This is the one one could live with.

English and French.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1c54we2KZlN


----------



## Lohikaarme

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Dv4oljQu4j


:lol&#128077;



Scrub-Zero said:


> So I recorded a bunch. This is the one one could live with.
> 
> English and French.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1c54we2KZlN


Nice! You sound much younger than I expected you to sound like


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Dv4oljQu4j


Needs more swearing, New Yawk.  :lol



Scrub-Zero said:


> So I recorded a bunch. This is the one one could live with.
> 
> English and French.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1c54we2KZlN


:fall That was cute. Unless you're one of those guys who gets offended by being called _cute_... then it was just nice. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lohikaarme said:


> Nice! You sound much younger than I expected you to sound like


Thank you, that made me feel good hearing that. I don't feel my age, to be honest. Most of the time I kid around saying I'm old, but I feel like I'm still in my early 30s



SamanthaStrange said:


> :fall That was cute. Unless you're one of those guys who gets offended by being called _cute_... then it was just nice. :b


haha. I have no pride left. Cute is fine


----------



## BAH

Moar samples


----------



## coeur_brise

Not really a sample but more of a horrible screeching sound of singing. No me queda mas.

Https://vocaroo.com/i/s1oms1VNqJNQ

Pretty sure Selena never cried ever. But she was soooo beautiful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Dv4oljQu4j


 :lol

Leo Getz?


----------



## BAH

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0dmk18mJgzL


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Yeah, here.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0aUvqYnVlIE


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Amon said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0dmk18mJgzL


Hi!

You have an awesome voice.


----------



## Sus y

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1cahfgLvZzt (new link)
The best translation I could do:

I have a fear of seeing you
the need to see you
the hope of seeing you
an unease about seeing you.

I want to find you
I'm concerned about finding you
I have the certainty of finding you
Poor doubts of finding you.

I have an urge to hear you
The happiness of hearing you
Good luck of hearing you
And the fear of hearing you.

(Mario Benedetti, fragment of _Viceversa _)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sus y said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Rl6MpaFm59
> 
> The best translation I could do:
> 
> I have a fear of seeing you
> the need to see you
> the hope of seeing you
> an unease about seeing you.
> 
> I want to find you
> I'm concerned about finding you
> I have the certainty of finding you
> Poor doubts of finding you.
> 
> I have an urge to hear you
> The happiness of hearing you
> Good luck of hearing you
> And the fear of hearing you.
> 
> (Mario Benedetti, fragment of _Viceversa _)


Beautiful :clap

You have a nice voice. Spanish sounds amazing.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> Beautiful :clap
> 
> You have a nice voice. Spanish sounds amazing.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks, AI. Don't tell Geralto that I like you better than him, it's our secret. > Lol kidding hehe.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Sus y said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Rl6MpaFm59
> 
> The best translation I could do:
> 
> I have a fear of seeing you
> the need to see you
> the hope of seeing you
> an unease about seeing you.
> 
> I want to find you
> I'm concerned about finding you
> I have the certainty of finding you
> Poor doubts of finding you.
> 
> I have an urge to hear you
> The happiness of hearing you
> Good luck of hearing you
> And the fear of hearing you.
> 
> (Mario Benedetti, fragment of _Viceversa _)


Deleted? Aww. Would've liked to hear that :b


----------



## Kevin001

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TBu2bNjc8Z


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Kevin001 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TBu2bNjc8Z


You have a nice voice Kev.


----------



## EBecca

Kevin001 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TBu2bNjc8Z


awesome voice, son!


----------



## Kevin001

geraltofrivia said:


> You have a nice voice Kev.





EBecca said:


> awesome voice, son!


----------



## Sus y

Lohikaarme said:


> Deleted? Aww. Would've liked to hear that :b


:blush I can have my shy moments too :b, If I still have the audio (I recorded it with my phone) I'll post it back with a new link (in the original quote) for a day or so, just for you to hear Mario's interpretation (in my voice) oh! btw not the best interpretation but whatever hahaha :b.



Kevin001 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TBu2bNjc8Z


:clap:clap:clap Such a sexy voice! :O


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TBu2bNjc8Z


LMAO, you sound like a late night R&B radio host.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> :clap:clap:clap Such a sexy voice! :O


:O



cinto said:


> LMAO, you sound like a late night R&B radio host.


----------



## 0589471

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1uIRpIoAibb

I'm going on little sleep :lol

@funnynihilist I need to hear a recording of some of your babblese! get on this sir.



LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> Yeah, here.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0aUvqYnVlIE


Aww you have a very nice voice! I commend on you on your bravery  Not enough people have contributed to this thread.

@Sus y I am very disappointed I missed out on hearing your voice!!! Hoping you'll find the courage to post again


----------



## Sus y

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1uIRpIoAibb


:clap :clap  Nice!



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Sus y I am very disappointed I missed out on hearing your voice!!! Hoping you'll find the courage to post again


:blush if find something nice to read or something, my English pronunciation isn't so good so... it's hard to pick something or say something :b

Note: oh wow too much something haha


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Amazing to hear SAS people's voices on here

A shame some are no longer available


----------



## 0589471

Sus y said:


> :clap :clap  Nice!
> 
> :blush if find something nice to read or something, my English pronunciation isn't so good so... it's hard to pick something or say something :b
> 
> Note: oh wow too much something haha


Aww nothing to be shy about!!! You can do one in Spanish if you prefer, it's more natural Sus y anyway  I know what you mean though, I'd have a hard time recording in a second language. I used to be pretty proficient in Russian growing up but since I don't really see my family anymore and my grandparents passed away, it's out of practice. I'd be too scared to record that omg. :lol


----------



## SwtSurrender

ya'll wonderful people!


----------



## Sus y

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww nothing to be shy about!!! You can do one in Spanish if you prefer, it's more natural Sus y anyway  I know what you mean though, I'd have a hard time recording in a second language. I used to be pretty proficient in Russian growing up but since I don't really see my family anymore and my grandparents passed away, it's out of practice. I'd be too scared to record that omg. :lol


I bet you still sounds nice in Russian :b



SwtSurrender said:


> ya'll wonderful people!


Hi :smile2:


----------



## funnynihilist

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @funnynihilist I need to hear a recording of some of your babblese! get on this sir.


Sure, what's yer address? I'll mail you a cassette tape


----------



## birddookie

coeur_brise said:


> Not really a sample but more of a horrible screeching sound of singing. No me queda mas.
> 
> Https://vocaroo.com/i/s1oms1VNqJNQ
> 
> Pretty sure Selena never cried ever. But she was soooo beautiful.


You have a beautiful voice!



Kevin001 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TBu2bNjc8Z





cinto said:


> LMAO, you sound like a late night R&B radio host.


Agreed!:laugh: Your host name should be Loving Kev.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1uIRpIoAibb
> 
> I'm going on little sleep :lol
> 
> @*funnynihilist* I need to hear a recording of some of your babblese! get on this sir.
> 
> Aww you have a very nice voice! I commend on you on your bravery  Not enough people have contributed to this thread.
> 
> @*Sus y* I am very disappointed I missed out on hearing your voice!!! Hoping you'll find the courage to post again


Cute voice, any southerner's contributed yet? I supposedly have an accent.


----------



## birddookie

Ya need stamps?:grin2:

https://vocaroo.com/delete/s06OO76uowX3/33b7f507dc91d4fb


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

@*A Toxic Butterfly* Thank you for say so! I tend to get flustered when speaking and end up sounding goofy, so it's great to hear that.
You have a soothing and pretty voice by the by! :grin2:


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

@birddookie Your accent is great, it makes me think of my teen years, i used to spend entire summers in the carolina's back then.


----------



## 0589471

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> @*A Toxic Butterfly* Thank you for say so! I tend to get flustered when speaking and end up sounding goofy, so it's great to hear that.
> You have a soothing and pretty voice by the by! :grin2:


Really? Well I thought you did a great job  Sounded maybe a little tired but not flustered or goofy at all.

Aww well thank you for saying that! For having insomnia I guess it's good I can still have a soothing voice and not sound like I've been living in a hole for a month :lol


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Really? Well I thought you did a great job  Sounded maybe a little tired but not flustered or goofy at all.
> 
> Aww well thank you for saying that! For having insomnia I guess it's good I can still have a soothing voice and not sound like I've been living in a hole for a month :lol


Yeah, i have a problem with speaking to people i don't know, or in public, but if i warm up too you i can be rather annoying.
Aw, i know how it is to have insomnia, i have it as well and it really sucks. I'm sorry. :frown2:


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

Wow, this so uncomfortable for me to do, but here is my robot voice: https://vocaroo.com/i/s0lGbfeAdEyh

You can hear my loud budgie singing on the background. Don't ever get a wild parrot. They're very cool but not nice to put them into cages instead of nature. I did it and feel sad about it.


----------



## 0589471

1234 west butterfly lane, fairyland U.S.

I will be waiting!!! need to dig out the old cassette player...


funnynihilist said:


> Sure, what's yer address? I'll mail you a cassette tape


----------



## Overdrive

The italian creep

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Z3cI2Bw4vJ


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Overdrive said:


> The italian creep
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Z3cI2Bw4vJ


:haha


----------



## DenialOfFate

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww nothing to be shy about!!! You can do one in Spanish if you prefer, it's more natural Sus y anyway  I know what you mean though, I'd have a hard time recording in a second language. I used to be pretty proficient in Russian growing up but since I don't really see my family anymore and my grandparents passed away, it's out of practice. I'd be too scared to record that omg. :lol


Toxic, your voice is mega hypersuper cute! Love it!


----------



## 0589471

@DenialOfFate welllll thank you  that's super nice of you!


----------



## orchard

bump this thread cuz we need more submissions


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Never ever. I hate my voice. I hate myself. I hate everything about me...


----------



## SwtSurrender

Things happen under peer pressure: https://vocaroo.com/i/s17MRtHhNjUt


----------



## BAH

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0tJOaWmHwGT


----------



## Tone

oh that's oh that's good that this thread is still active as recently as May 31st. I searched for it by typing Vocaroo in The Search and was thinking about posting a vocaroo. check back here in a few hours and I probably would have replied with a Voca by then. I told by probably over 10 people that my voice is very relaxing . And it's the feature of myself that I have gotten the most compliments from so that helps with the anxiety and awkwardness of doing such a thing as posting a voice recording w voca. Thanks.


----------



## Tone

for my voice sample, what you can have is a YouTube I recorded a couple of months ago narrating a tip for an Android application that has to do with music production

two quick notes. One is that I believe I was pretty sleep-deprived when I made this and as you know that affect someone's voice.

the other is that I'm a music programmer not performer. I can't play a keyboard well at all and I certainly can't play a touch screen keyboard so you will just hear me kind of pressing random notes as I narrating....... the rest will be clear when you see the video,,, of what I'm referring to above.


----------



## Tone

There's something a little bit similar about my recording and raccoons'swho posted on the same page,,,, if I am not mistaken, that's what I was thinking when I heard his I don't really know. I must post one Less raspy from sleep deprivation


----------



## Tone

toxic butterfly that's a really good idea what you did.. when using vocaroo,, always always use a third-party recorder and upload it with the upload option rather than use their built-in recorder. Everyone should do that with vocaroo unfortunately. it's what I do and when I'm able to get out of bed which I am stuck in currently still, I will make a vocal recording and upload it


----------



## unemployment simulator

can I ask a favour of someone? I was given a meditation in text form on a piece of paper, I'd like to put it in audio form but I don't like the sound of my own voice. it doesn't relax me and will just make me paranoid lol. so if someone else could read this and upload it I would be really grateful.



> first take three deep breaths, these should come from the diaphragm. TRY to clear the
> mind of clutter and thoughts. (try is the word, it is not essential. it is only to help you slow
> down). Try to breathe slowly and in a calm and gentle rhythm throughout the exercise.
> 
> visualise as clearly as you can, firm and strong roots going to the bowels of the earth. FIRST.
> from one leg. THEN the other. THEN from the base of the spine.
> 
> NEXT. Try to visualise vast networks of roots spread around firmly in the bowels of the earth.
> On these networks of roots, see many tubers of varying sizes. THEN BE FIRM IN SAYING.
> 
> "I am fully and firmly grounded. earthed and centred into the bowels of the earth."
> 
> "At all time, in all circumstances, I am grounded, centred, and earthed into this earth."
> 
> THEN. Visualise from the base of the spine upwards through the head & upwards saying
> 
> "from the bowels of this earth, grows a large and magnificently strong tree grows upwards
> through the clouds, and onwards and upwards to the heavens above."
> 
> THEN SAY FIRMLY
> 
> I am fully and firmly grounded, centered and earthed into the bowels of the earth, AT ALL
> TIMES AND IN ALL CIRCUMSTANCES."
> 
> THEN: Take three deep breaths, again from the area of the diaphragm. At the same time and
> with each breath say firmly.
> 
> "THE LEAVES AND BRANCHES OF THIS MAGNIFICENTLY STRONG TREE COLLECTS ALL THE TOXINS IN THE
> ATMOSPHERE AND SENDS IT FIRMLY INTO THE BOWELS OF THIS EARTH TO BE RECYCLED.


btw I can understand if no one wants to do this, it's a social anxiety site so i'm probably asking in the wrong place.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s14wB2BMyS7C


----------



## AllGlad

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1nh3Fi4e9ll


----------



## Kinable

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1DjQzKWwPdx


----------



## Overdrive

Tone said:


>


You would not believe that even after 36years producers in the Techno music still use it, even compagnies like Roland have re-issued there TB-303 to a TB-03 ( cheap version). No to mention all the various clones made by different compagnies.

So yes people still love that sound, same for 808 sounds, still unbeatable.


----------



## irum

*Lol*



birddookie said:


> Ya need stamps?:grin2:
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/delete/s06OO76uowX3/33b7f507dc91d4fb


Lol! 
Great way to advertise stamps! lol


----------



## BlackHorse

Prepare to be astonished. (This is actually how we sound like in NZ).

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1woAMHcGbsm


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I sang. I f....d up the lyrics at beginning, sorry  Not a native English speaker. Also it's very late at night, so I sang quietly.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1YVhfVAuTXt


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

rockyraccoon said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0JCjemCwuy3


Nice tone!


----------



## birddookie

irum said:


> Lol!
> Great way to advertise stamps! lol


Sorry our conversation was ruined by time being destroyed on the forum. Thank you for the complement!:smile2:


----------



## irum

birddookie said:


> Sorry our conversation was ruined by time being destroyed on the forum. Thank you for the complement!:smile2:


You're welcome


----------



## Were

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1XLouenMk4l

First time posting here, it's from this poem: https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/52829/a-dream-within-a-dream


----------



## Kevin001

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1IEizRLTXd7


----------



## scintilla

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1TqtuiTgzy4
I have a bit of a head cold rn so it's maybe not a completely accurate representation of how I always sound, but close enough


----------



## birddookie

SwtSurrender said:


> Things happen under peer pressure: https://vocaroo.com/i/s17MRtHhNjUt


:teeth lol, Love the voice, you sound a mix between Harley Quinn and Betty Boop.

@Were Cool accent, but why not do the whole poem?

@*Kevin001* No, your voice is perfect. Who would take over the late night love radio program for you?

@*scintilla* Nice voice, it's calm and soothing, you do sound like you have a cold, hope it goes away.


----------



## Chevy396

scintilla said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1TqtuiTgzy4
> I have a bit of a head cold rn so it's maybe not a completely accurate representation of how I always sound, but close enough


You sound like a nice person.


----------



## scintilla

birddookie said:


> @*scintilla* Nice voice, it's calm and soothing, you do sound like you have a cold, hope it goes away.


Thank you.



SolutionX said:


> You sound like a nice person.


Thanks!

--

I feel like there's not really a lot one can say about a person's voice. But I think this thread is cool because it puts a voice to the names/avatars we frequently see on this site. It humanizes people a bit too, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Chevy396

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WvclbIIY_6UCWtFakcqAWSXZU8GvfwpZ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## birddookie

@scintilla Your welcome! Agreed, as far as we know without their voice, the poster could be a really advanced sophisticated bot. :grin2:


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> I sang. I f....d up the lyrics at beginning, sorry  Not a native English speaker. Also it's very late at night, so I sang quietly.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1YVhfVAuTXt


Just comment my voice and feed my ego please :grin2: https://vocaroo.com/i/s1YVhfVAuTXt


----------



## JerryAndSports

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0aMkYAvmQSa


----------



## h00dz

God my voice is terrible.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0aWuzcrHHGr

EDIT: I had to change the first recording as it was making me nervious, in any case I will stick with this :afr


----------



## BeautyandRage

bump. more ppl post, someone read a book in your recording for me plz. Ty


----------



## Deaf Mute

JerryAndSports said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0aMkYAvmQSa


You sound exactly how I imagined, even how you greeted everyone :laugh:



scintilla said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1TqtuiTgzy4
> I have a bit of a head cold rn so it's maybe not a completely accurate representation of how I always sound, but close enough


:O Awwww, you sound shy and gentle like a child who peeks out from behind their parents and then hides again, except not a child, but it's the same feeling :lol


----------



## karenw

There's a compliment in it somewhere lol


----------



## scintilla

Deaf Mute said:


> :O Awwww, you sound shy and gentle like a child who peeks out from behind their parents and then hides again, except not a child, but it's the same feeling :lol


lol okay :b


----------



## KotaBear96

scintilla said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1TqtuiTgzy4
> I have a bit of a head cold rn so it's maybe not a completely accurate representation of how I always sound, but close enough


Girl get into ASMR such a sweet voice 0


----------



## scintilla

KotaBear96 said:


> Girl get into ASMR such a sweet voice 0


Aw thanks 

Maybe I should haha. Going by you and @Deaf Mute my target audience are 22 yr olds living in Australia :b


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I can't wait until my gf hears this: 
https://vocaroo.com/i/s1qQDfdohOQq

Do you guys think she will like it?


----------



## 3stacks

Ominous Indeed said:


> I can't wait until my gf hears this:
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1qQDfdohOQq
> 
> Do you guys think she will like it?


Voice of an angel m8


----------



## Ominous Indeed

3stacks said:


> Voice of an angel m8


Are you that insecure you have to pick on others voice to feel better? Like seriously, way to make my day worse.


----------



## 3stacks

Ominous Indeed said:


> Are you that insecure you have to pick on others voice to feel better? Like seriously, way to make my day worse.


Wtf haha I wasn't picking on your voice it was a joke. Sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

3stacks said:


> Wtf haha I wasn't picking on your voice it was a joke. Sounds pretty normal to me.


I was joking, dude. No worries


----------



## 3stacks

Ominous Indeed said:


> I was joking, dude. No worries


Damn my bad haha. I was feeling a little bad then lol.


----------



## KotaBear96

scintilla said:


> Aw thanks
> 
> Maybe I should haha. Going by you and @*Deaf Mute* my target audience are 22 yr olds living in Australia :b


You're screwed then 

jks anyone would love to hear your voice


----------



## 3stacks

https://vocaroo.com/i/s13wXRGz4K8X


----------



## WillYouStopDave

scintilla said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1TqtuiTgzy4
> I have a bit of a head cold rn so it's maybe not a completely accurate representation of how I always sound, but close enough


 Is that birds in the background?

:smile2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s13wXRGz4K8X


Sounds fine to me, mate.


----------



## scintilla

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is that birds in the background?
> 
> :smile2:


Yes, those are birds chirping outside my window.


----------



## funnynihilist

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558


Sounded real good to me


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558


Damn, that is good. :O

You and @*Ai* should collaborate. Both talented singers. In addition, @Canadian Brotha


----------



## 0589471

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRkpmvNV01 Haven't done this in awhile for some unsavoury reasons but figure eh it's just my voice whatever.



roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.


omg not bad at all!!! lol thanks for sharing you're awesome


----------



## roxslide

Aw thanks guys

@A Toxic Butterfly your voice is so cute omg!! I feel less awkward posting singing for some reason than talking. I never know what to say

@ANX1 lol a SAS album? We should have a whisper rap song on it for sure haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRkpmvNV01 Haven't done this in awhile for some unsavoury reasons but figure eh it's just my voice whatever.


Your voice is adorable. :kiss::grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558


Omg you're so good :O :O



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRkpmvNV01 Haven't done this in awhile for some unsavoury reasons but figure eh it's just my voice whatever.


Your voice is so cute!

(You should do one with Russian accent )


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> Aw thanks guys
> 
> @*A Toxic Butterfly* your voice is so cute omg!! I feel less awkward posting singing for some reason than talking. I never know what to say
> 
> @*ANX1* lol a SAS album? We should have a whisper rap song on it for sure haha


Christmas Carols and all.   :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRkpmvNV01 Haven't done this in awhile for some unsavoury reasons but figure eh it's just my voice whatever.


It is a very nice voice.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> @A Toxic Butterfly your voice is so cute omg!!





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Your voice is adorable. :kiss::grin2:





geraltofrivia said:


> Your voice is so cute!
> 
> (You should do one with Russian accent )





ANX1 said:


> It is a very nice voice.


Hehe, awww thanks everyone  :blush


----------



## 1solated

I don't have a mic so ya'll thankfully never hear mine.


----------



## 0589471

1solated said:


> I don't have a mic so ya'll thankfully never hear mine.


You can do it from your phone too


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hehe, awww thanks everyone  :blush


You're welcome.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I might post another clip of my voice again soon.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hehe, awww thanks everyone  :blush


 No problem! >


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I might post another clip of my voice again soon.


oooh I want to hear monkey! 

and @Ekardy if she ever felt up for it ♡


----------



## Karsten

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0anjEgl3A5W


----------



## 0589471

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0anjEgl3A5W


lol!! Yeah, yeah sure Vinny. We believe Karsty as he is the horse whisperer afterall.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0anjEgl3A5W


:lol :lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558


You've got a killer voice! If you ever want to make a tune or two you know where I'm at...


ANX1 said:


> You and @*Ai* should collaborate. Both talented singers. In addition, @Canadian Brotha





roxslide said:


> lol a SAS album? We should have a whisper rap song on it for sure haha


A long time ago a couple members long gone & I made a hip hop tune...


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRkpmvNV01 Haven't done this in awhile for some unsavoury reasons but figure eh it's just my voice whatever.
> 
> omg not bad at all!!! lol thanks for sharing you're awesome


Valley girls :haha


----------



## EBecca

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRkpmvNV01 Haven't done this in awhile for some unsavoury reasons but figure eh it's just my voice whatever.


Like everybody else said, such a cute voice! &#128522;



Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0anjEgl3A5W


xD
don't worry, nobody trusts that trickster


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oooh I want to hear monkey!
> 
> and @Ekardy if she ever felt up for it ♡


Meep. Lol fine but when I'm more coherent, if I try now I'll be singing the Macarena.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Canadian Brotha said:


> A long time ago a couple members long gone & I made a hip hop tune...


That is cool mate.


----------



## Korcari

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558


Oh ok. ._. Just be good at more things. That's fair. Haha 
Seriously though, that's pretty awesome. 
When I try karaoke, it sounds sort of like high birds trying to sing along to the hum of a car engine.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558


ok i admit, listened a couple times. *a toxic buttercreeper* lol but really you have a great voice!! ♡


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0anjEgl3A5W


This is amazing! oh, and 1988 Volvos are good cars, don't dis 'em :lol


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRkpmvNV01 Haven't done this in awhile for some unsavoury reasons but figure eh it's just my voice whatever.
> 
> omg not bad at all!!! lol thanks for sharing you're awesome





Suchness said:


> Valley girls :haha


I'm only teasing guys, you sound very sweet and cute.


----------



## roxslide

Canadian Brotha said:


> You've got a killer voice! If you ever want to make a tune or two you know where I'm at...
> 
> A long time ago a couple members long gone & I made a hip hop tune...


thanks! but i'll leave the music to actual musicians like you lol



Korcari said:


> Oh ok. ._. Just be good at more things. That's fair. Haha
> Seriously though, that's pretty awesome.
> When I try karaoke, it sounds sort of like high birds trying to sing along to the hum of a car engine.


haha! i bet you sound better than that! but thanks :blush



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ok i admit, listened a couple times. *a toxic buttercreeper* lol but really you have a great voice!! ♡


stop being so buttercreepy! No really but thanks :blush



Suchness said:


> I'm only teasing guys, you sound very sweet and cute.











omg like, thanks boo


----------



## Korcari

roxslide said:


> haha! i bet you sound better than that! but thanks :blush


nope. high, screeching birds.
i already had this on my PC for whatever reason, but this is me singing Simple & Clean (Kingdom Hearts... ya'll should know this) a cappella... it stops abruptly because I got tired and was like "good enough" 
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0kT9kXshrzo

oh and if anyone wants something slightly more hilarious in terms of god-awful voice acting talent, my sib was working on a project for school where they needed to create their own sound clips and voices and such... and this is me trying to pull a voice that might sound capable of coming out of an elven inquisitor from dragon age. lol

There are 2 swears in the 17 seconds of clip. Fair warning.
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0pRljvKgHf6


----------



## roxslide

Korcari said:


> nope. high, screeching birds.
> i already had this on my PC for whatever reason, but this is me singing Simple & Clean (Kingdom Hearts... ya'll should know this) a cappella... it stops abruptly because I got tired and was like "good enough"
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0kT9kXshrzo
> 
> oh and if anyone wants something slightly more hilarious in terms of god-awful voice acting talent, my sib was working on a project for school where they needed to create their own sound clips and voices and such... and this is me trying to pull a voice that might sound capable of coming out of an elven inquisitor from dragon age. lol
> 
> There are 2 swears in the 17 seconds of clip. Fair warning.
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0pRljvKgHf6


BAH. WHAT? You're great!!!! Also love simple and clean. :heart :heart :heart Acapella is way harder to pull off but you nailed it!

Also I thought the voice acting was pretty cool. I feel so awkward doing stuff like that or even recording myself talking in the first place hahaaaaaaah...


----------



## huzah

Korcari said:


> nope. high, screeching birds.
> i already had this on my PC for whatever reason, but this is me singing Simple & Clean (Kingdom Hearts... ya'll should know this) a cappella... it stops abruptly because I got tired and was like "good enough"
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0kT9kXshrzo
> 
> oh and if anyone wants something slightly more hilarious in terms of god-awful voice acting talent, my sib was working on a project for school where they needed to create their own sound clips and voices and such... and this is me trying to pull a voice that might sound capable of coming out of an elven inquisitor from dragon age. lol
> 
> There are 2 swears in the 17 seconds of clip. Fair warning.
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0pRljvKgHf6


That was pretty dope & your voice sounds sweet. The acting one really does sound like it's straight from a fantasy game. Maybe you've been an NPC all your life without realising it lmao :grin2:


----------



## Korcari

roxslide said:


> BAH. WHAT? You're great!!!! Also love simple and clean. :heart :heart :heart Acapella is way harder to pull off but you nailed it!
> 
> Also I thought the voice acting was pretty cool. I feel so awkward doing stuff like that or even recording myself talking in the first place hahaaaaaaah...


A cappella is actually a bit easier for me for some reason. don't really know why. THANKS though >.<
Simple & Clean and Sanctuary are amazing. Not too big on the song from the KH3 trailers. :/



huzah said:


> That was pretty dope & your voice sounds sweet. The acting one really does sound like it's straight from a fantasy game. Maybe you've been an NPC all your life without realising it lmao :grin2:


Haha. Well, that would make sense. I basically go through the same scripted movements and lines every day and have horrible combat ai.



rockyraccoon said:


> I put this up in the Summer I think, but I was anxious and nervous so I took it down. I have a little more confidence now so I will post it. There is some ****ting background noise because it was my fist time using a recording device.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ImejhfEwgF


Nice voice. c: Not huge on Robert Frost though... if I'm being completely honest. One of the colleges I attended was borderline obsessed with the man.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0I44Pe0qGHp :lol


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> and @Ekardy if she ever felt up for it ♡


:afr... I know it's cringe worthy but only for you and because you asked nicely. :squeeze

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1S5KWwCXUZK


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> :afr... I know it's cringe worthy but only for you and because you asked nicely. :squeeze
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1S5KWwCXUZK


Awwww ♡♡♡♡ yay kardy! Thank you for sharing. You are adorable :squeeze

Also hi doggy  (LOL I sound like tommy wiseau)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> :afr... I know it's cringe worthy but only for you and because you asked nicely. :squeeze
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1S5KWwCXUZK


You have an adorable voice.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Awwww ♡♡♡♡ yay kardy! Thank you for sharing. You are adorable :squeeze
> 
> Also hi doggy  (LOL I sound like tommy wiseau)


You sound so cute!! I sound like a guy, I always thought my voice was manly-ish. (T_T) 
Lol Barney was like "I wanna say hi too!" :b



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You have an adorable voice.


:blush thank you.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> You sound so cute!! I sound like a guy, I always thought my voice was manly-ish. (T_T)
> Lol Barney was like "I wanna say hi too!" :b


Yeahhhh noooo. Not Manish at all. We are almost voice twins  ♡

Lol my dog usually interrupts my recordings too, maybe they just want to say hi as well


----------



## rockyraccoon

Korcari said:


> A cappella is actually a bit easier for me for some reason. don't really know why. THANKS though >.<
> Simple & Clean and Sanctuary are amazing. Not too big on the song from the KH3 trailers. :/
> 
> Haha. Well, that would make sense. I basically go through the same scripted movements and lines every day and have horrible combat ai.
> 
> Nice voice. c: Not huge on Robert Frost though... if I'm being completely honest. One of the colleges I attended was borderline obsessed with the man.


That Robert Frost poem gave me the courage to post on here.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

roxslide said:


> I feel like I've hit peak cringiness on this forum, and yet for some reason I feel the need to outdo myself...
> 
> So here's me karaoke-ing some Placebo songs, badly. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-placebo-post-blue/982226990_2468914435
> https://www.smule.com/recording/placebo-nancy-boy-pulpluiss-version/982226990_2468935558


Oh, wow. I'd listen to more of your karaoke. I played the first one twice. Great stuff, Roxy. 

You should sing Lori Meyers by NOFX. You'd kill it.


----------



## 0589471

Silent Memory said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this, but I've been thinking about it for a while.


Ahhh I love it!! ♡♡♡ You have the best accent


----------



## Memories of Silence

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ahhh I love it!! ♡♡♡ You have the best accent


Thanks. I didn't think my accent would be noticeable, so that's interesting.


----------



## Suchness

Australian girls have the best accents.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Silent Memory said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this, but I've been thinking about it for a while.


I approve this message.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks. I didn't think my accent would be noticeable, so that's interesting.


You didn't? It's noticeable, and cute.


----------



## Road to Recovery

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1SMWz1gvTXE

Happy Halloween X)


----------



## Memories of Silence

the cheat said:


> I approve this message.





twytarn said:


> You didn't? It's noticeable, and cute.


Thanks.


----------



## andy0128

I loved hearing those aussie and american accents 👌


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1guIcWklpVH


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0lEMr7NoCbZ


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0lEMr7NoCbZ


 that was like asmr


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> that was like asmr


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0RNS1P7ezZr


----------



## Karsten

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0lEMr7NoCbZ


https://vocaroo.com/i/s17bFAZfMszs


----------



## 0589471

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1US7cwAZlmk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1US7cwAZlmk


You have a nice voice, just saying. 

Like listening to a voice on an 80's soundtrack, or an 80's actress.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1gFWRGk7Fz3



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1US7cwAZlmk


:grin2:



Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s17bFAZfMszs


:grin2:


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1gFWRGk7Fz3


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1FE5AXN3uPu


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1FE5AXN3uPu


:grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@A Toxic Butterfly

Omg your voice is so cute!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

geraltofrivia said:


> @*A Toxic Butterfly*
> 
> Omg your voice is so cute!!


Could not have said it better myself! :grin2:


----------



## 0589471

geraltofrivia said:


> @A Toxic Butterfly
> Omg your voice is so cute!!





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Could not have said it better myself! :grin2:


lol, aww well thanks guys! :blush


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol, aww well thanks guys! :blush


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0AeHyQcGFpt :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0r4ZxCtlvII


----------



## Deaf Mute

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1US7cwAZlmk


Omg, you sound like a butterfly!!! :O:laugh:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s08t4TAvWGH8


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> iAmCodeMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s08t4TAvWGH8
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0LPGt74FLRk
Click to expand...

 Your accent is much deeper than mine! Haha


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your accent is much deeper than mine! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Odx8KQYhKN
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1nfyOz2am5h
Click to expand...

 lmao there will be no kissing over big sausages. Not while I have cold sores


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> lmao there will be no kissing over big sausages. Not while I have cold sores


lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s08t4TAvWGH8


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1PHfPXtmer7


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ShatteredGlass said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1PHfPXtmer7


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1kTJLmGbnWR


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1YThm4gYK9e


----------



## Neddy123

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0CatdcTobNB

Highly unusual for me, but saw the thread and kind of wanted to know what i sound like, so whatever :smile2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Neddy123 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0CatdcTobNB
> 
> Highly unusual for me, but saw the thread and kind of wanted to know what i sound like, so whatever :smile2:


Brits and Aussies have the best accents. :grin2:


----------



## bad baby

@ShatteredGlass










#shookones
#wokeAF
#masturbatin'witfrnchfriessince2015


----------



## Karsten

Lot's of Brits and Aussies. This thread needs more Germans.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> Lot's of Brits and Aussies. This thread needs more Germans.


:grin2:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gBpin0e3ps

For the record I am not German lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> You'll be back.  :b
> 
> Cool mate.


>


----------



## rockyraccoon

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ktSoaflpAU


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :grin2:
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gBpin0e3ps
> 
> For the record I am not German lol


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0vNP0LKVWYk

And @rockyraccoon


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

rockyraccoon said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ktSoaflpAU


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1WwdXHzzBZn



Ekardy said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0vNP0LKVWYk
> 
> And @*rockyraccoon*


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1QOoyVcPhOB


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s137McsCq9ci


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

rockyraccoon said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0xKpJShjtHD


https://vocaroo.com/i/s16CGTtVfWRn


----------



## rockyraccoon

@Ekardy and @iAmCodeMonkey Thanks for the kind words! I have a collection of poems but I only had the courage to share that one since it was so short.


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1QOoyVcPhOB


Excuse my stuffy nose sounding voice atm btw. :b
https://vocaroo.com/i/s19OsNy4nYWi


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> Excuse my stuffy nose sounding voice atm btw. :b
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s19OsNy4nYWi


:grin2:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1BURjBWIjuT


----------



## Ekardy

rockyraccoon said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0BCFCpzN0Pd


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SaqBeIsMYN


----------



## rockyraccoon

Ekardy said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SaqBeIsMYN


Thanks you are very sincere  It took a lot of courage to read that poem. I was going to accept your challenge and do basic Arabic greetings, counting, etc, but I'm pretty rusty and I have not spoken it in some time so I'm worried I might mislead others with my dialect, plus I only know basic phrases. Maybe tomorrow if I have more confidence I will take a crack at it. Anyway it's time for bed, buenos noches, austa luego amiga


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

rockyraccoon said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZWgYI26QNw


I like it! :grin2:


----------



## rockyraccoon

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I like it! :grin2:


Thanks bro  I was really nervous doing it and I think it shows in it. I am really trying to overcome my public speaking fears. I revealed a lot in there about me, maybe to much, but I appreciate you liking it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1nzrL7aqFUB


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Me singing Toxic (slowed down by 27%) by Britney Spears. Actually didn't turn out too bad considering I don't really have any singing talent whatsoever lol

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0QZC8isb48m


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ShatteredGlass said:


> Me singing Toxic (slowed down by 27%) by Britney Spears. Actually didn't turn out too bad considering I don't really have any singing talent whatsoever lol
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0QZC8isb48m


Better than what I could do!  :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1T5N6qHVowM


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1T5N6qHVowM


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1WPlGIiNhNV


----------



## latincoffee




----------



## latincoffee

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ymRv14lsJj


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

latincoffee said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ymRv14lsJj


:O:grin2:


----------



## CharmedOne

*Don't Quit last stanza*

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0VIQ84ntUy9


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0VIQ84ntUy9


:O such a sweet voice, I would love to listen to you read stories. ♡


----------



## CharmedOne

*Don't Quit Verse One*

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1qYfCmwOH1X


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CharmedOne said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0VIQ84ntUy9


You have a very soothing voice!:grin2:


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1qYfCmwOH1X


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0N94ymTaQXU


----------



## CharmedOne

*Don't Quit Verse Two*

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1Nx6KC1Jnbh


----------



## CharmedOne

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :O such a sweet voice, I would love to listen to you read stories. ♡


Thank you so much! I'm sorry I'm doing this out of order. It wouldn't let me upload the whole poem at once, so I thought I'd only do the last verse, but then changed my mind. I really like the poem and I'm glad you're enjoying it.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You have a very soothing voice!:grin2:


Thanks so much. I need calmness and soothing, myself, tonight, so I'm trying to relax and read pleasant things. Put pleasant thoughts in my mind. I'm glad it's soothing for you, as well.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0N94ymTaQXU


Thank you. You really have a sweet voice, too. You sound so pleasant and cheerful. Truly kind.


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> Thank you so much! I'm sorry I'm doing this out of order. It wouldn't let me upload the whole poem at once, so I thought I'd only do the last verse, but then changed my mind. I really like the poem and I'm glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> Thank you. You really have a sweet voice, too. You sound so pleasant and cheerful. Truly kind.


Ahh I noticed a bit late you were trying to read the whole poem. Sorry for posting in between! It's very lovely  And I agree with monkey, you have a very soothing voice as well. Very encouraging and kind.

and thank you, I always hope to convey kindness to my fellow SAS'ers. :squeeze


----------



## CharmedOne

*Don't Quit part of 3rd & 4th verses*

This is a bit abridged, but I'm wrapping it up for the night. Thank you for the compliments and I'm glad it was relaxing. I hope you all have peaceful nights. &#128149;

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hM7hxtqPPT


----------



## 0589471

Neddy123 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0CatdcTobNB
> 
> Highly unusual for me, but saw the thread and kind of wanted to know what i sound like, so whatever :smile2:


Oh hey! nice to hear you mr. jack! lol


----------



## Neddy123

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh hey! nice to hear you mr. jack! lol


I had forgotten about this. I thank you for reminding me :grin2:


----------



## rockyraccoon

What apps are you guys using to record with? I just use the standard one built into my iphone but I sound like **** on it.


----------



## CharmedOne

rockyraccoon said:


> What apps are you guys using to record with? I just use the standard one built into my iphone but I sound like **** on it.


Because my tech skills are so poor, I used the camera on my Samsung phone, in video mode. It created an mp4, which vocaroo wouldn't upload, so I changed the name of the file format. Lol. You wouldn't think that would work, right? But I took a stab at it. For example, I renamed one file DontQuit2.mp3 and vocaroo uploaded and played it, when moments before it told me it doesn't upload mp4s. Go figure. I guess I cheated the system. Not too shabby for someone with practically nonexistent tech skills.

That's also probably why I had to break it into 4 parts. I tried reading the short poem in one shot, but it was about 150 mgs. Vocaroo will only upload files that are 50 mgs and under. I wanted to record directly on Vocaroo, but it kept giving me a message that "this plugin is not supported".

I'm not sure that really answers your question, but it's the best I've got. There's probably a good app for this, so if anyone knows of one, I hope they jump into this thread with it...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

rockyraccoon said:


> What apps are you guys using to record with? I just use the standard one built into my iphone but I sound like **** on it.


I use my gaming headset and the Windows sound recorder on my gaming computer.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I Just posted a sample of my voice in my old thread. "Do Women Like Men With Deep Voices"

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-men-with-deep-voices-2208991/#post1093576259

You can get to at the bottom.

Here: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093576259-post27.html


----------



## The Linux Guy

Here is another sample of my voice.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0bEsqWwBkuM


----------



## Kevin001

CharmedOne said:


> This is a bit abridged, but I'm wrapping it up for the night. Thank you for the compliments and I'm glad it was relaxing. I hope you all have peaceful nights. &#128149;
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hM7hxtqPPT


If you don't make money reading/doing audio books you better get on it!

Kinda reminds me of the desperate housewives tv show intro/outtro.


----------



## The Linux Guy

CharmedOne said:


> This is a bit abridged, but I'm wrapping it up for the night. Thank you for the compliments and I'm glad it was relaxing. I hope you all have peaceful nights. &#128149;
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hM7hxtqPPT


Yep you should do audio books.


----------



## CharmedOne

I_Exist said:


> Yep you should do audio books.


Thanks, maybe I should look into that... Seems like a fun and peaceful thing to do.


----------



## CharmedOne

Kevin001 said:


> If you don't make money reading/doing audio books you better get on it!
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the desperate housewives tv show intro/outtro.


Aw, thanks.  You know, this is sounding better and better to me... I could use the $$ and pay some Christmas bills.... Where do I apply? In all seriousness, every once in awhile I've eyed a library book that talks about doing voice over work, but have just put it back on the shelf. It actually seems like a decent moneymaking idea for someone with SA. One of my New Year's Resolutions should be to follow through on things...

Thanks for that blast to the past with the comparison to the Desperate Housewives intro. I'm honored. And now, I want to binge watch that first season! Love that dark humor!


----------



## 3stacks

CharmedOne said:


> This is a bit abridged, but I'm wrapping it up for the night. Thank you for the compliments and I'm glad it was relaxing. I hope you all have peaceful nights. &#128149;
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hM7hxtqPPT


 Read me a bedtime story please lol. Your voice is cool


----------



## CharmedOne

3stacks said:


> Read me a bedtime story please lol. Your voice is cool


Thank you. Okay, you're in luck. Since I've been procrastinating this afternoon away anyway, what's one more break to read a bedtime story...? In two parts...

One Big Unicorn by Gru









Beginning https://vocaroo.com/i/s01ERexo8Zfx

End 
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0mPjgf62EoN

And a lullaby, because I know I sang Soft Kitty on here years ago, but I probably chickened out and deleted it. I think my soft kitty skills have improved. (Clearly, my brain wants to procrastinate as long as humanly possible...)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TDPZqabnoO


----------



## 3stacks

CharmedOne said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read me a bedtime story please lol. Your voice is cool
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Okay, you're in luck. Since I've been procrastinating this afternoon away anyway, what's one more break to read a bedtime story...? In two parts...
> 
> One Big Unicorn by Gru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning https://vocaroo.com/i/s01ERexo8Zfx
> 
> End
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0mPjgf62EoN
> 
> And a lullaby, because I know I sang Soft Kitty on here years ago, but I probably chickened out and deleted it. I think my soft kitty skills have improved. (Clearly, my brain wants to procrastinate as long as humanly possible...)
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TDPZqabnoO
Click to expand...

 ok that was amazing, I love it haha. I agree with everyone else you should definitely be getting paid to do audio books! It was a perfectly good way to procrastinate lol


----------



## CharmedOne

3stacks said:


> ok that was amazing, I love it haha. I agree with everyone else you should definitely be getting paid to do audio books! It was a perfectly good way to procrastinate lol


And with that, I'm gonna gather up my compliments & confidence and step away from my phone... lol. My friend works at a library, maybe I'll have her pick up a "Making Audiobooks for Dummies" book for me...


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> Aw, thanks.  You know, this is sounding better and better to me... I could use the $$ and pay some Christmas bills.... Where do I apply? In all seriousness, every once in awhile I've eyed a library book that talks about doing voice over work, but have just put it back on the shelf. It actually seems like a decent moneymaking idea for someone with SA. One of my New Year's Resolutions should be to follow through on things...


Oh!! Ask @Ekardy
She suggested it to me once and had info on how.


----------



## CharmedOne

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh!! Ask @Ekardy
> She suggested it to me once and had info on how.


Thanks! I don't know her, but I'll introduce myself...


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> Thanks! I don't know her, but I'll introduce myself...


Oh she's a sweetie, no worries


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wonder how all this is going to play out the ACX standards.


----------



## Kevin001

CharmedOne said:


> Aw, thanks.  You know, this is sounding better and better to me... I could use the $$ and pay some Christmas bills.... Where do I apply? In all seriousness, every once in awhile I've eyed a library book that talks about doing voice over work, but have just put it back on the shelf. It actually seems like a decent moneymaking idea for someone with SA. One of my New Year's Resolutions should be to follow through on things...
> 
> Thanks for that blast to the past with the comparison to the Desperate Housewives intro. I'm honored. And now, I want to binge watch that first season! Love that dark humor!


Yes you sound just like the woman doing the intro/outtro lol. But seriously your voice is money....not too soft not too harsh.....just right lol. I would pay serious money to have you recite the bible lol.


----------



## CharmedOne

Kevin001 said:


> Yes you sound just like the woman doing the intro/outtro lol. But seriously your voice is money....not too soft not too harsh.....just right lol. I would pay serious money to have you recite the bible lol.


Hmm... What kind of money are we talking here??? The Bible has no shortage of books in either testament and vocaroo only lets you upload 50 mg files at a time... Cha-ching! >

Thanks. 0


----------



## Kevin001

CharmedOne said:


> Hmm... What kind of money are we talking here??? The Bible has no shortage of books in either testament and vocaroo only lets you upload 50 mg files at a time... Cha-ching! >
> 
> Thanks. 0


Haha.....I'll get back with you lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CharmedOne said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1Nx6KC1Jnbh


 Really nice. I envy people who have good cadence. And you could definitely make money as a voice actor or something I would think.


----------



## CharmedOne

WillYouStopDave said:


> Really nice. I envy people who have good cadence. And you could definitely make money as a voice actor or something I would think.


Thank you. All the compliments are giving me ideas... I think it might be fun.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> interesting. I'm interested in chatting on a mic to others i like to talk to but i lost the mic. i don't know where to get it like i probably have to get a new one.


Maybe This: Zoom H1n Handy Recorder (2018 Model)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0jbfVJ6cVjL


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0jbfVJ6cVjL


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0dTywP58zU1

 I kid of course. you're the best monkey ♡


----------



## The Linux Guy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0jbfVJ6cVjL


You are the making of a new generation of ASMR. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0dTywP58zU1
> 
> I kid of course. you're the best monkey ♡


https://vocaroo.com/i/s175YhF0zVon


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I_Exist said:


> You are the making of a new generation of ASMR. :lol


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZJcJ678dyE


----------



## The Linux Guy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZJcJ678dyE


Ok grab a hair brush and start combing your hair into the microphone. :lol

You can probably tell what I think about ASMR videos. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0cEvc8FU1W4


----------



## The Linux Guy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0cEvc8FU1W4


I'm not doing too bad right now. I feel busy. I hope your doing good. Get over that cold, you hear!


----------



## rockyraccoon

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0iDRDxj3SuD


----------



## rockyraccoon

lily said:


> You have to have a microphone to do this right?


Whatever device you use should have one built into it. You can just speak right into the computer if you want to and it will record your voice.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

rockyraccoon said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0iDRDxj3SuD


Very good!


----------



## rockyraccoon

@iAmCodeMonkey thanks bro


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1uZX4xNQcPU


----------



## ShatteredGlass

https://vocaroo.com/i/s00swNhH0nM5

Vocaroo compressed the **** out of this but go ahead and roast me nonetheless


----------



## Karsten

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0twsq9UqMFP


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1jGO65lS3rC


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1IEizRLTXd7


pfft, it doesn't work anymore.



BleedingHearts said:


> The playback was louder for me after unplugging the mic, so maybe heads up
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0PFanfzBJ0b


you have a nice voice.


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1jGO65lS3rC





Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0twsq9UqMFP


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0pmviA98BvW


----------



## Suchness

The best part of this thread is when Butterfly giggles. Hehe.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> The best part of this thread is when Butterfly giggles. Hehe.


I concur!>


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> The best part of this thread is when Butterfly giggles. Hehe.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I concur!>


:blush


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :blush


:kiss::grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> pfft, it doesn't work anymore.


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qsc0rjq5uq


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qsc0rjq5uq


Nice to hear you!


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Nice to hear you!


----------



## tea111red

BleedingHearts said:


> thanks!


np.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1r7qKuhzr9v


----------



## JerryAndSports

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ABe5Bo23yQ


----------



## HellCell

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0RPdPHJ8Y78


----------



## 3stacks

JerryAndSports said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ABe5Bo23yQ


 Dude there's no way you're from Kentucky haha you've got a cool voice though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Karsten said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0twsq9UqMFP


 :lol

Sounds a bit like Sean Penn in slow motion.


----------



## Karsten

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Sounds a bit like Sean Penn in slow motion.


Ah damn. I'm glad my work has some longevity to it. :lol

Yeah it does sound a bit odd. I probably couldn't do that voice again if I tried.


----------



## JerryAndSports

3stacks said:


> Dude there's no way you're from Kentucky haha you've got a cool voice though.


Haha I know man it's crazy my parents even had more of a country accent. I guess I was meant to just be different


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Karsten said:


> Ah damn. I'm glad my work has some longevity to it. :lol
> 
> Yeah it does sound a bit odd. I probably couldn't do that voice again if I tried.


 It's actually really neat that you can do that. It's a pretty interesting talent.

Yeah. I just now looked. I didn't realize it was posted that long ago. I noticed Butterfly mentioned it and I had to check it out. :lol


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's actually really neat that you can do that. It's a pretty interesting talent.
> 
> Yeah. I just now looked. I didn't realize it was posted that long ago. I noticed Butterfly mentioned it and I had to check it out.


Oh now look what you've done. Giving credit to @Karsten will just buff his Mafioso ego :bah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0dBF5T9jRT3


----------



## tea111red

yo

not replying w/ any audio of my voice, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1niBV4LrUUb


BleedingHearts said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FaBC8liBmx


----------



## tea111red

you guys are so calm sounding, heh.


----------



## 0589471

BleedingHearts said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FaBC8liBmx





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1niBV4LrUUb


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gnhVWe2eZS


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gnhVWe2eZS


https://vocaroo.com/i/s19tgrKBSjJX


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> BleedingHearts said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FaBC8liBmx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iAmCodeMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1niBV4LrUUb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gnhVWe2eZS
Click to expand...




iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A Toxic Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gnhVWe2eZS
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s19tgrKBSjJX
Click to expand...

 you all have cute voices


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s19tgrKBSjJX


https://vocaroo.com/i/s03KWXRtxTgK

That dramatic pause was hard to pull off, I tell you!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s03KWXRtxTgK
> That dramatic pause was hard to pull off, I tell you!


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1MCpsxgUK0P


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1KXMJs6t0zw


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1a9zYCZPn3b


----------



## i7swiftstance058

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s175YhF0zVon





BleedingHearts said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FaBC8liBmx





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gnhVWe2eZS


Cool voices, guys and girls.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

i7swiftstance058 said:


> Cool voices, guys and girls.


Thanks!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was recording some stuff and got bored and started looking through previously recorded things, and found this from ages ago. As you can imagine, this is exactly how I sound while talking. I wanted to cut off the end in particular SKYSCRAPING ALPS. (when you stop doing the thing and just get shouty.) but that would be too much work for this.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FP1OQZGvwc


----------



## funnynihilist

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was recording some stuff and got bored and started looking through previously recorded things, and found this from ages ago. As you can imagine, this is exactly how I sound while talking. I wanted to cut off the end in particular SKYSCRAPING ALPS. (when you stop doing the thing and just get shouty.) but that would be too much work for this.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FP1OQZGvwc


I bet you needed a lozenge after that haha


----------



## Suchness

Monkey and Butterfly need to do a giggle off.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

funnynihilist said:


> I bet you needed a lozenge after that haha


Hah it's actually not that bad as long as you drink water. Well I imagine if you keep doing it over and over sooner or later your vocal chords just disintegrate into a pile of ash though.


----------



## 0589471

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was recording some stuff and got bored and started looking through previously recorded things, and found this from ages ago. As you can imagine, this is exactly how I sound while talking. I wanted to cut off the end in particular SKYSCRAPING ALPS. (when you stop doing the thing and just get shouty.) but that would be too much work for this.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FP1OQZGvwc


haha wow seph you're incredible 


Suchness said:


> Monkey and Butterfly need to do a giggle off.


lol, lots of awkward, random hehe'ing


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> Monkey and Butterfly need to do a giggle off.


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0wHRIDjZSTv


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0wHRIDjZSTv


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1KSmFSfsrQy
@Suchness look what you've started


----------



## Suchness

And it begins.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> And it begins.


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1RmRACxvyPz


----------



## tea111red

anyone else going to post


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1RmRACxvyPz


Very good.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> Very good.


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Rv3qSFs5sM


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Heh, I hardly post or even browse this website anymore, but I thought I'd visit and drop this rendition of Luxury by Azealia Banks (aka my queen)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0efK9bIczQM


----------



## A Summer In Texas

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1b1dhOu27fK


----------



## A Summer In Texas

.


----------



## SwtSurrender

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Oox09yHwxq
https://vocaroo.com/i/s01DQ2vYVRrD
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0huRYRBoVwt
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gdqiAfFMDA
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0AVnxjCxoY2

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1BGcO82d3Kq
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0zLq1JQQSyY
https://vocaroo.com/i/s1khrFAVAUm8





Ooops looks like I have a stutter in my mother language. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SwtSurrender said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Oox09yHwxq


wtf lmao


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TZkGfuiDw9


----------



## 3stacks

SwtSurrender said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Oox09yHwxq
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s01DQ2vYVRrD
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0huRYRBoVwt
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0gdqiAfFMDA
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0AVnxjCxoY2
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1BGcO82d3Kq
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0zLq1JQQSyY
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1khrFAVAUm8


 Did you brush before giving the bj


----------



## SwtSurrender

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1kH0dmov7y0


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SwtSurrender said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1kH0dmov7y0


Awesome. >


Silent Memory said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1C7tQc4tn74


You have an adorable voice. :grin2:


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You have an adorable voice. :grin2:


Thanks.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1wLhNgKu08Y


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1wLhNgKu08Y


Don't worry, your voice is quite normal.

I can hear the accent from where you are from at the end. But when voice is raised at the start the accent seems to disappear.

I always thought the accent stays the same when a voice is raised when talk in native language. But with english the accent seems to fade away, interesting.

Would be interesting to see if accent stays the same if you talked in native language. Sometimes an accent is needed to pronounce words properly in native language.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Silent Memory said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1C7tQc4tn74


Can hear your Aussie accent, cool.


----------



## 3stacks

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1wLhNgKu08Y


 it's a cute voice


----------



## SwtSurrender

O wow he replied to me guys, wow guys, I think I have a voice fetish because I get flustered and aroused when I hear male voices. Oh god, I have voice fetishes! It feels like I am about to pee on myself, like let loose. Oh ****, I do remember before Prozac in around 2012 and earlier that I used to listen to pron sounds and that would get me off. Then the Prozac stopped all the pron sounds for me and now they haunt me in my dreams. Even last night I had a sweet dream of some guy on top of me and sexing. Dang it! My life is getting somewhere now!


----------



## SwtSurrender

3stacks said:


> it's a cute voice


It is so cute! I keep telling her. Ahh :heart voice fetish for me, even females.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1TVMCvwXsNI


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1m17Qf40uZ4


----------



## twitchy666

recog


----------



## Memories of Silence

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Can hear your Aussie accent, cool.


I was wondering if I said enough for anyone to be able to hear that. 


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1m17Qf40uZ4


You have a nice voice, too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Silent Memory said:


> I was wondering if I said enough for anyone to be able to hear that.


Normal light accent, but noticeable.

Heard a deep husky man like accent (female presenter) while watching the Netball, but they say she had a throat injury of some kind in the past.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> You have a nice voice, too.


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


:lol THIS IS THE CUTEST THING IVE SEEN TODAY!

And she's right, you have a nice voice.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> :lol THIS IS THE CUTEST THING IVE SEEN TODAY!
> And she's right, you have a nice voice.


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1aDjlJGLszF


----------



## SwtSurrender

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0qL05eMHWKg


----------



## Suchness

SwtSurrender said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0qL05eMHWKg


That was brilliant, haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1oAIFbdeikL


----------



## CNikki

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1J5piFPyFP7

Probably will take this down soon enough. And no, I don't have a Jersey accent...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@CNikki

Nice voice. :yes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1J5piFPyFP7
> 
> Probably will take this down soon enough. And no, I don't have a Jersey accent...


:grin2:


----------



## Deaf Mute

CNikki said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1J5piFPyFP7
> 
> Probably will take this down soon enough. And no, I don't have a Jersey accent...


Such beautiful and smart voice.. just like how you write posts


----------



## SwtSurrender

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FdLz4PdQi8


----------



## SwtSurrender

CNikki said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1J5piFPyFP7
> 
> Probably will take this down soon enough. And no, I don't have a Jersey accent...


Hi, there, do you have facebook?


----------



## Noraborealis

SwtSurrender said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FdLz4PdQi8


Very cute and a peaceful sounding voice!


----------



## Noraborealis

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0nHAEqDSs4b


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Noraborealis said:


> Very cute and a peaceful sounding voice!


:agree



Noraborealis said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0nHAEqDSs4b


I wish I had a lower voice like yours.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SwtSurrender said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0FdLz4PdQi8


Such a beautiful voice. 



Noraborealis said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0nHAEqDSs4b


You have a really soothing voice.


----------



## Noraborealis

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Such a beautiful voice.
> 
> You have a really soothing voice.


Aw thank you


----------



## CNikki

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0qwqrNJyxsk

Can safely say that this is _somewhat_ better than what some had heard the other night. Right, @iAmCodeMonkey? :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0qwqrNJyxsk
> 
> Can safely say that this is _somewhat_ better than what some had heard the other night. Right, @*iAmCodeMonkey* ? :lol


Haha, yeah. :lol ... And thank you so much for calling me a good friend, it means a lot. I really appreciate it, more than you know. :blush


----------



## Suchness

CNikki said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0qwqrNJyxsk
> 
> Can safely say that this is _somewhat_ better than what some had heard the other night. Right, @iAmCodeMonkey?


I like how you said "Otherwise it's just a Saturday night."


----------



## SplendidBob

A story of woe, and a lesson. *Learn it*.


----------



## 0589471

SplendidBob said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/splendidbob%2Fa-close-encounter-in-sainsburys
> 
> A story of woe, and a lesson. *Learn it*.


 you're the best. see I told you, being the voice of appleism is for you.


----------



## A Summer In Texas

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ivHaToXFsz


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Summer In Texas said:


> **announcer voice* *And now...here's some guy!:
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ivHaToXFsz


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0xqSxKAhr9w


----------



## A Summer In Texas

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0xqSxKAhr9w


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0HR0PTcMyXr


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> you're the best. see I told you, being the voice of appleism is for you.


 it cheered me up quite a bit to make it.. silly silly story .


----------



## SociopathicApe

*My Voice Sample*

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0bB37jRztIR

Obviously, I don't talk like this often. Thought I'd give something fun for everyone.


----------



## Memories of Silence

SplendidBob said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/splendidbob%2Fa-close-encounter-in-sainsburys
> 
> A story of woe, and a lesson. *Learn it*.


This made me smile.  Now whenever I eat apples, I'll think of this and what you said about them.



SociopathicApe said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0bB37jRztIR
> 
> Obviously, I don't talk like this often. Thought I'd give something fun for everyone.


Your voice would be good on a cartoon show or the news.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SplendidBob said:


> it cheered me up quite a bit to make it.. silly silly story .


 Totally irrelevant comment from me but the audio quality is very good. If you did that with an iPhone or something I'd almost be tempted to make the smartphone leap.


----------



## SplendidBob

Silent Memory said:


> This made me smile.  Now whenever I eat apples, I'll think of this and what you said about them.




I am glad my message reached someone 



WillYouStopDave said:


> Totally irrelevant comment from me but the audio quality is very good. If you did that with an iPhone or something I'd almost be tempted to make the smartphone leap.


Yup, it is a smartphone, not even an expensive one.. audio quality is good on it for some reason, but its held quite close to my face.


----------



## sweet_tooth87

XD

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ugcRaSd2iM


----------



## Entrensik

I love hearing everyones voices 

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1nV0vHaxmSm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0cymlLYOsiL


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1T0X4IAUZwx


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0cymlLYOsiL


Week was ok.

You have a cool laugh. :yes



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1T0X4IAUZwx


Thanks mate.

You have an awesome weekend too mate.


----------



## funnynihilist

Using Audacity to make a really creepy audio of my voice(listen in the dark!)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1G2Y9z3FItp


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

funnynihilist said:


> Using Audacity to make a really creepy audio of my voice(listen in the dark!)
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1G2Y9z3FItp


Why do I feel like I'm under water. :O :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> Using Audacity to make a really creepy audio of my voice(listen in the dark!)
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1G2Y9z3FItp


You ****ing weirdo. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

@Mondo_Fernando - I was really going more for the "under a rock" aesthetic hehe

@SamanthaStrange -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@funnynihilist

Aquaman on ....... effect. :O :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0pIBAeC1Q2O


----------



## CNikki

^ https://vocaroo.com/i/s0zRL7s6ubyK


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> ^ https://vocaroo.com/i/s0zRL7s6ubyK


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0K9oqBnll7X :grin2:


----------



## blue2

No, everyone has cool US or Canadian accents, mine is crappy.


----------



## CNikki

blue2 said:


> No, everyone has cool US or Canadian accents, mine is crappy.


Are you from Ireland by any chance? Seen that you said something briefly in that 'everyone should speak English' thread some weeks back. I would love to hear it!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

blue2 said:


> No, everyone has cool US or Canadian accents, mine is crappy.


I am curious to hear your voice too!  Don't be shy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0aevyvqFt3U


----------



## The Linux Guy

Silent Memory said:


> I never know what to say, so I found a list of words.
> https://voca.ro/moPSZymxRS0
> https://voca.ro/mKUvjsIaUVS


I listened to them. You sound like a sweet girl.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I_Exist said:


> I listened to them. You sound like a sweet girl.


Thanks.


----------



## aqwsderf

https://voca.ro/ndyriKnTkSy

&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Fun Spirit

https://voca.ro/3LQRwtK1uIY


----------



## cafune

Sunshine Lady said:


> snip


loool, did you just call 's a s' 'sas'?


----------



## SpartanSaber

https://old.vocaroo.com/i/s0KnKY4iDdmt

I hate my voice so much hahaha.


----------



## hateliving

https://voca.ro/hShhLRI91Hw


----------



## hateliving

SpartanSaber said:


> https://old.vocaroo.com/i/s0KnKY4iDdmt
> 
> I hate my voice so much hahaha.


British voices are lovely.:smile2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

hateliving said:


> https://voca.ro/hShhLRI91Hw


 I regret to inform you that it sounds very lovely (You could use a better microphone but it works :lol ).


----------



## Fun Spirit

cafune said:


> loool, did you just call 's a s' 'sas'?


:|


----------



## aqwsderf

Sunshine Lady said:


> cafune said:
> 
> 
> 
> loool, did you just call 's a s' 'sas'?
Click to expand...

I call sas...sas

Sassss


----------



## blue2

https://voca.ro/eOiyg6FO4KJ


----------



## aqwsderf

blue2 said:


> https://voca.ro/eOiyg6FO4KJ


Awesome &#128516;


----------



## blue2

aqwsderf said:


> Awesome &#128516;


:high5


----------



## cafune

SpartanSaber said:


> I hate my voice so much hahaha.


echoing hateliving's sentiment! it's lovely.



Sunshine Lady said:


> :|


aww! sorry, love! it made me smile 



blue2 said:


> snip


neat accent! could i ask what it is?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Not sure if I wanna do mine or not. Maybe. I'll think about it.......


----------



## aqwsderf

KILOBRAVO said:


> Not sure if I wanna do mine or not. Maybe. I'll think about it.......


Doit


----------



## KILOBRAVO

aqwsderf said:


> Doit


Why, tho?.

I mean, you are in a privelidged position regarding this issue already. :wink

I'll see...... Yours was lovely, tho.  Do another but read from a.story book or quote a line from a film... in character.


----------



## aqwsderf

KILOBRAVO said:


> Why, tho?.
> 
> I mean, you are in a privelidged position regarding this issue already. 2
> 
> I'll see......


Everyone should be graced with the accent of your people &#128524;


----------



## KILOBRAVO

aqwsderf said:


> Everyone should be graced with the accent of your people &#128524;


Lmao. You say that in kinda a way as if I'm another being from another planet. ## I COME IN PEACE ##


----------



## blue2

cafune said:


> neat accent! could i ask what it is?


Its one of the many different Irish ones, you only have to drive 50 miles in any direction to get a slightly different version &#128516;


----------



## Velorrei

https://voca.ro/muovxtBfIJn

I have a lisp, but here it is.


----------



## cafune

blue2 said:


> Its one of the many different Irish ones, you only have to drive 50 miles in any direction to get a slightly different version &#128516;


i think that's the coolest thing.



Velorrei said:


> I have a lisp, but here it is.


ooooh i love how you pronounce Velorrei :3 it's nice to hear you!


----------



## CNikki

Eh, why not. Kind of losing it anyway.

https://voca.ro/jYrm3AbMk2Q


----------



## The Linux Guy

CNikki said:


> Eh, why not. Kind of losing it anyway.
> 
> https://voca.ro/jYrm3AbMk2Q


You sound like you could use a hug. :squeeze


----------



## Karsten

https://voca.ro/mxmZoSFiPst
@Kevin001


----------



## blue2

cafune said:


> i think that's the coolest thing.


What ? Alrighty &#128578;


----------



## cafune

blue2 said:


> What ? Alrighty &#128578;


lol i'm a vague person. any/all diversity in humanness/experiences just does it for me y'know c:


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> https://voca.ro/mxmZoSFiPst
> 
> @Kevin001


https://voca.ro/1mZArN9wTKA


----------



## hayes

@Karsten

You're voice is very soothing. You should definitely become one of those audible readers, haha. I can definitely see myself enjoying you reading some Bukowski.


----------



## cafune

agnès

the first chapter of the first part of kundera's _immortality_ and i'm charmed already.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

cafune said:


> agnès
> 
> the first chapter of the first part of kundera's _immortality_ and i'm charmed already.


You're voice is very nicceeeee. 

Were you a fraction nervous recording, tho?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Velorrei said:


> https://voca.ro/muovxtBfIJn
> 
> I have a lisp, but here it is.


Oh, I like your voice too.


----------



## cafune

KILOBRAVO said:


> You're voice is very nicceeeee.
> 
> Were you a fraction nervous recording, tho?


thank youuuuu :3

mm i was feeling kinda drowsy and a little unrelatedly reassured about my voice, so i was mostly okay  but just before that, i was hella uncomfortable.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

https://vocaroo.com/1g6No0NT4kJ

https://vocaroo.com/b6NvjbfHq5x


----------



## CNikki

https://voca.ro/58KcnQJWPWS


----------



## Fun Spirit

Nobody posting a sample of their voice? 
: (

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## Myosr

.


----------



## truant

You have an absolutely lovely voice, @Myosr !

I did notice a difference between the recording, but not a huge one.


----------



## Myosr

@truant

Thank you


----------



## finolamartin1999

Link

What do you think? What is my:

1.) Age

2.) Race

3.) Accent


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finolamartin1999 said:


> Link
> 
> What do you think? What is my:
> 
> 1.) Age
> 
> 2.) Race
> 
> 3.) Accent


 What did you record that with?


----------



## finolamartin1999

WillYouStopDave said:


> What did you record that with?


My computer, why?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finolamartin1999 said:


> My computer, why?


 Was just curious about the microphone. Sound quality was just better than I expected.


----------



## finolamartin1999

WillYouStopDave said:


> Was just curious about the microphone. Sound quality was just better than I expected.


What type of accent do you think I have?


----------



## SwtSurrender

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------

